# 03/07/2021 AEW Presents Revolution II - Moxley vs Omega Exploding Barbed Wire Death Match



## Klitschko

This card looks fucking insane. Only way to describe it in my opinion. I'm expecting multiple MOTYC level of matches. I dont see a single bad match on the main card.


----------



## 3venflow

Teams added to the Casino Tag Team Royale today:


Natural Nightmares
SCU (Daniels & Kazarian)
Dark Order's 5 & 10
Pretty Picture (Avalon & Bononi)
The Gunn Club (Austin & Colten Gunn)
The Sydal Brothers

Or 'let's get everyone on the card' (but what about FTR?)


----------



## Prosper

Man I can’t fuckin wait for this Sunday.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Teams added to the Casino Tag Team Royale today:
> 
> 
> Natural Nightmares
> SCU (Daniels & Kazarian)
> Dark Order's 5 & 10
> Pretty Picture (Avalon & Bononi)
> The Gunn Club (Austin & Colten Gunn)
> The Sydal Brothers
> 
> Or 'let's get everyone on the card' (but what about FTR?)


Probably still high on teaming with Tully on Wednesday. They could still be involved, but it's better not to be tha just being a throw away part of the match. Shaq/Jade vs Cody/Brandi and FTR vs Jurassic Express probably initially planned to be on the PPV before Shaq had to be moved off when the PPV date was pushed back and off Saturday night. 900K watch Dynamite, maybe 120K will see the PPV. I believe it was Nash who said it was better to be booked strong on Raw because that is what everybody saw. PPV matches are seen by a fraction of the audience, and the hardcore fanbase anyways.

Varsity Blonds and Jurassic Express just announced. Given they're at 15 teams now, might as well just get to 21 and have the same rules as the singles CBR. 

FTR, Hybrid2, Janela/Kiss, Big Shotty Lee/Aaron Solow, Chaos Projekt get them to 20 - and #21 can be the wildcard debuting team.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Geeee

I really love these matchup graphics


----------



## taker1986

Can't wait. I purchased straight after Dynamite Wednesday.

Predictions

Omega/Mox - Pretty simple. Kenny retains and holds the title for the entire year. You just know this match is gonna be fucking insane. Renee better have her TV switched off lol.

Bucks/Jericho and MJF - Tough one, because I can see the good Brothers screwing over the Bucks but I could also see Sammy screwing Jericho. I'll go with the Bucks retaining because I still think we get that major swerve that Sammy and MJF are in cahoots the entire time.

Sting and Darby v Team Taz - a few weeks ago I would've went with Sting and Allin. Not so sure now though, they've had the upper hand over team Taz the last couple of weeks now. I'll Still go with Sting and Allin

Shida/Ryo - Shida has to retain here. Ryo winning this would be the dumbest decision AEW has made in 2021.

Miro/Sabian v OC/Chuck - Miro needs to look dominant here, either they win or Sabian gets pinned and Miro destroys him afterwards. I would've far preferred a one on one with Miro and OC but it is what it is

Page/Hardy - Pretty simple, Page wins this and starts his momentum towards the top of the card. Can also see him joining the Dark Order afterwards.

Face of Revolution match - I'll go with Archer

Tag team battle Royal - Fenix and PAC

Rosa/Riho v Britt/???? - I'll go with Nyla as Britt's partner. I doubt they'd debut Thea Trinidad or Deonna on the preshow, they're too much of a big name for that. Again similar thoughts to Miro/OC in that a singles match between Rosa and Britt would've been the better way to go

Big Show reveal - I think people expecting Cena, Brock or Punk are going to be disappointed. I'm still sticking with Christian.

Lots to look forward to. Revolution was my favourite PPV of 2020, this has potential to be even better.


----------



## Erik.

Hyped. 

Match graphics look awesome by the way. Really knocking it out of the park with those. 

Kenny will retain in a match that'll divide opinion. Half will like it and half will say it was rubbish or not violent enough, I'm sure. 

Young Bucks, Sting and Allin and Shida will all win - so surprisingly no title changes. But that's fine. I dont think any of the challengers need the belts and it's fine to roll the current champs into DoN3. 

Really really really hope Penta wins the ladder match. Just want to see him and Sting in some king of showdown when Penta/Allin goes down. Imagine the heat from him giving Sting a piledriver. 

And lol at Big Show being involved in the new signings debut - that is how you know it isn't going to be one of the high profile names banded about.


----------



## taker1986

Holy fucking Christ lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Gonna be honest, I'm not very hyped for the PPV, I'll give it a crack though. Not paying $50 for this though, no PPV or wrestling event in today's era is worth $50. I'll find a free stream for it. I'm only really even tuning in just to see the disappointment of a big signing they're hyping, hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Listen listen

PPV of the year incoming


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Gonna be honest, I'm not very hyped for the PPV, I'll give it a crack though. Not paying $50 for this though, no PPV or wrestling event in today's era is worth $50. I'll find a free stream for it. I'm only really even tuning in just to see the disappointment of a big signing they're hyping, hope I'm wrong though.


luckily your opinion about AEW is normally worth as much as you’re willing to pay


----------



## Prosper

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Gonna be honest, I'm not very hyped for the PPV, I'll give it a crack though. Not paying $50 for this though, no PPV or wrestling event in today's era is worth $50. I'll find a free stream for it. I'm only really even tuning in just to see the disappointment of a big signing they're hyping, hope I'm wrong though.


So you’re tuning in to hate watch and tell us how much you hate the main event violence and Christian signing lol ok


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

*I really don't know what to expect from Omega vs. Mox. Haven't really seen any exploding Barbwire Death matches except for some Youtube clips. And even going off their Full Gear match in 2019, even that took awhile to get going for me. This style of wrestling ain't really for me. But, I do think Mox and Omega are 2 very creative guys that they are going to do some crazy shit in this match and make it worth while. Hopefully they don't go too overboard. Kenny retaining, however he has to, is obvious.

*Like the main event, don't know really what to expect from Sting & Darby vs. Team Taz. Is it going to be cinematic? Live in the ring? A bit of both? I don't know, but it's got Sting in it so I'm interested and expect it to be a fun ride. Don't see Sting losing his first match (though I wouldn't mind if he did) so I'm picking Sting & Darby.

*I'll say this, for a match I cared very little about a couple weeks ago, the last couple of weeks have done a lot in terms of me getting me interested in Bucks vs. Jericho & MJF. Now I have a reason to want to see the Bucks kick their asses. Should be a nice clash of styles between the 2 teams. I expect Jericho & MJF to somehow steal the titles away from the Bucks, whether they get help or not.

*The Ladder match build has felt very rushed most likely as it was a last minute idea to get more guys (mainly Cody) on the card in some way. It's a clusterfuck ladder match so you know what to expect from these. It will either be a fun car crash or a complete mess. And really any guy could win. Even the surprise which I'm picking to be Ethan Page. I'll pick Pentagon for the win.

*Shida vs. Ryo is not match I'm nececcarily hyped for story wise but after seeing Ryo's performance on Dynamite and knowing how good Shida is, I expect a good match here. Shida winning is another obvious outcome.

*For an undercard Tag Team Royal Rumble match, the Casino Battle Royale seems like it might be one of the longest matches on the show with it having like 15-20 teams in it. With 2 guys coming in at once, this match might get pretty crowded and disjointed. Hopefully that isn't the case. I'll pick Santana & Ortiz to pick up the win.

*I don't care if Miro dominates this match and wins it for his team. I don't care if OC & Chuck pick up the win and Miro kills Kip afterwards. Just end this damn storyline already.

*Hangman vs. Hardy should be there to have Hangman get a decent win and have some comedy with Hardy losing some money. Hangman's the easy pick here.

*I expect Britt and the debuting Deonna Purazzo to beat Rosa & Riho on the pre show. It's weird because a lot of these women (excluding Deonna or Rebel if she's in the match), shouldn't really be eating another pin. But one of them has to.

*As for the big surprise, while I can't shake the feeling that someone like Brock is possible, I'm going with Christian. It turns out that he is not signed to WWE currently (which kind of baffles me) and the other favorite Kurt Angle just posted a teaser video of himself on Twitter. He wouldn't do that if it were him.

So unless it's someone else no one is thinking about, it will be Christian.

Should at the very least be a good show, if not a great one with plenty of buzz worthy things going into Monday. I do fear with some of these matches though that this show will end up going pretty long.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Gonna be honest, I'm not very hyped for the PPV, I'll give it a crack though. Not paying $50 for this though, no PPV or wrestling event in today's era is worth $50. I'll find a free stream for it. I'm only really even tuning in just to see the disappointment of a big signing they're hyping, hope I'm wrong though.


The PPVs are usually fun matches get a little long though so that's always annoying. Usually one of the undercard matches steal the show. A lot of the main events tend to be meh. This main event should be fun because of the spectacle though.


----------



## Prosper

Here are all the teams in the Battle Royal. @DetroitRiverPhx


----------



## omaroo

Tag team battle Royal will be bad if I'm being honest and way too long.

Such a pointless match.


----------



## JBLGOAT

I’m more excited to see Gunn club finally do something more than anything


----------



## RiverFenix

TH2 not in the tag battle royale seems to indicate Angelico is hurt or out of the country.

Avalon and Bononi are seemingly calling themselves "Pretty Picture". That makes three AEW tag teams with the PP initials. Private Party and Proud and Powerful (though this one never officially adopted AFAIK).


----------



## Garmonbozia

I see Moxley/Omega ending in a full detonation ending the match in a draw


----------



## Erik.

Cool photo.


----------



## zaz102

omaroo said:


> Tag team battle Royal will be bad if I'm being honest and way too long.
> 
> Such a pointless match.


I agree. One thing I like though is they are adopting more Royal Rumble like format. Does anybody else feel that Royal Rumble-like entry rules is the only way to go to make a battle royale worth it?

I don't care if it's considered a rip off, it's so good and I tried to think of a different way to make it work and just can't think of anything that comes close.


----------



## Hitman1987

Prosper said:


> Here are all the teams in the Battle Royal. @DetroitRiverPhx
> 
> View attachment 98180


No FTR? 4HM incoming 🐴 🐴 🐴 🐴


----------



## CovidFan

Curious why Omega's tweet says "3 sides of the ring ropes wrapped in barbed wire" and then the image says all 4 are wrapped. ????

edit: unless he means all 3 strands which is different than what he said but that's what he probably means.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

Think it's 3 sides and 1 side is normal so they can get in and out of the ring with an explosion


----------



## rbl85

3 side have exploding barbedwire and the other just have regular barbedwire


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

How long until it starts?


----------



## rbl85

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How long until it starts?


25 hours and 13min


----------



## Pentagon Senior

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How long until it starts?


24 hours

Edit... 



rbl85 said:


> 23 hours and 13min


Beat me to it 😏


----------



## rbl85

Pentagon Senior said:


> 24 hours
> 
> Edit...
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it 😏


Well i made a mistake XD


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rbl85 said:


> 25 hours and 13min





Pentagon Senior said:


> 24 hours
> 
> Edit...
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it 😏


Well then I woke up early for nothing then, my bad.


----------



## One Shed

Wait...AEW chose to move this event back a week and changed from Saturday to Sunday and will now be up against the NBA All Star game (hilariously on TNT of all places)? How did something like this possibly happen?


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> Wait...AEW chose to move this event back a week and changed from Saturday to Sunday and will now be up against the NBA All Star game (hilariously on TNT of all places)? How did something like this possibly happen?


Khan think that the NBA all star game will hurt less the PPV buys than the UFC

Also i think the date of the All star game wasn't known when Revolution final date was chosen


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Khan think that the NBA all star game will hurt less the PPV buys than the UFC
> 
> Also i think the date of the All star game wasn't known when Revolution final date was chosen


A series of unfortunate events then.


----------



## zaz102

rbl85 said:


> Khan think that the NBA all star game will hurt less the PPV buys than the UFC
> 
> Also i think the date of the All star game wasn't known when Revolution final date was chosen


Yeah, they were talking about not even having the NBA All Star game this year, but money of course is involved. A lot of competition these few weeks.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> A series of unfortunate events then.


Yeah they only announced the All Star game date a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Whoanma

I much preferred Saturdays to Sundays because I don’t have to work next day and PPVs are too long and end too late here. They shouldn’t have changed that, imho.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Whoanma said:


> I much preferred Saturdays to Sundays because I don’t have to work next day and PPVs are too long and end too late here. They shouldn’t have changed that, imho.


Yes it will be the first time that I won't see a AEW PPV live because of that...


----------



## kyledriver

Oh shit didn't realize this was taking place the same night as the all star night. Honestly though only the 3 point contest is interesting unless lavine and gordon are in the dunk contest.

The game is a joke

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

In my opinion their weakest PPV card but the main event will be worth it.


----------



## ABH-22

The hype for this is crazy, never in the UK have I seen AEW trending so much outside of Wednesdays and PPV days


----------



## RiverFenix

I do think it was a mistake to put the PPV on a Sunday. I get that UFC spams PPV's these days (it seems - or at least weekly cards) but they just have to plant their flag on a long determined date and go with it. There isn't going to be much/any cross over loss of PPV revenue as folks who were ready, willing and able to shell out the $50 for the AEW PPV are committed die hards who would buy regardless of any counter programming options.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well then I woke up early for nothing then, my bad.


you woke up early to watch a show you hate

checks out


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I just noticed this PPV is starting at 8pm Sunday night. How late do they intend for a Sunday night PPV to last. I'm not going to this one in person so I can't imagine staying up past midnight to watch it as I work for a living Monday through Friday.


----------



## Aedubya

On this side of the pond do u just order it on FiteTV?
How much is it?


----------



## rich110991

Aedubya said:


> On this side of the pond do u just order it on FiteTV?
> How much is it?


I just watch it on a stream for free.

what time does it start in the UK guys?


----------



## taker1986

rich110991 said:


> I just watch it on a stream for free.
> 
> what time does it start in the UK guys?


I have ordered it on FiteTV. Says here starts in 14 and a half hours, so that's 1am for us here in the UK. Preshow likely starts at midnight


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you woke up early to watch a show you hate
> 
> checks out


and this is why the AEW cultists have become memes...

A poster who is taking time out of their day to consume your favorite product is chastised because he doesn't love everything about the company.


----------



## Aedubya

How much?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> How much?


Normally 20 bucks

well affordable for what we're getting - 2 pints


----------



## sim8

taker1986 said:


> I have ordered it on FiteTV. Says here starts in 14 and a half hours, so that's 1am for us here in the UK. Preshow likely starts at midnight
> 
> View attachment 98230


Yeah preshow is midnight but just want to make sure you know it is a different stream within fite, rather the preshow being part of the main show link


----------



## TD Stinger

With the 8 main card matches and the contract signing for the big surprise, this thing is going at least 4 hours.

The main event is going at least 30. The Bucks/MJF & Jericho is probably going around 20. Even the undercard Tag Rumble, just by it's nature, is probably gonna go 25 minutes. With this thing starting at 8:00, won't shock me at all if this ends well after midnight.

They've had great long shows, like Double or Nothing last year. And they've had bad long shows, like All Out last year. I hope this show is a case of the former.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Aedubya said:


> On this side of the pond do u just order it on FiteTV?
> How much is it?


It's cheaper to order through the FiteTV website than through the app. £20 on the app or $20 on the site. I ordered last night on the site, I checked my bank and with the exchange rate they charged me £14.60. That is seriously dirt cheap for a PPV being put out by one of the big wrestling organisations.

I stream through the FiteTV app onto my tv via Chromecast. I have an AEW plus sub and watch Dynamite this way on a weekly basis.

I can see some on here are open about streaming illegally. If you want to support the company then I urge you to purchase the PPV.

I also recently made a purchase on the ShopAEW website using the REVOLUTION promo code. The total cost including postage came up to approx £35, the same item from a UK website costs £50!!


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368374434524987392
We knew it was coming.


----------



## Stellar

The only match that I don't really have any interest in watching is the Womens title match. Even the Buy In Women's tag team match is more interesting to me. Would be cool of Statlander were to randomly show up.

Excited for the PPV overall.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368347877169389571


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368348730567573509


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368347877169389571
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368348730567573509


I think Miro's got a way to go before he can win the belt. Hasn't done anything really cool in AEW


----------



## rich110991

Literally cannot wait.


----------



## ABH-22

I had a thought when do we think the new signing will be announced? If it is a CM Punk/Lesnar type deal would be cool for Wight to come out after the main event for one of them to batter a beaten up Kenny but if it's Christian would fit nicely mid show to keep the flow.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ABH-22 said:


> I had a thought when do we think the new signing will be announced? If it is a CM Punk/Lesnar type deal would be cool for Wight to come out after the main event for one of them to batter a beaten up Kenny but if it's Christian would fit nicely mid show to keep the flow.


I think we are going to see Bullet Club at the end. May be the reason for Moxley's demise. Not sure yet if they will be with Kenny or against.

Tama
White
ELP
KENTA


----------



## kyledriver

The closer we get the more excited I get! I got some jameson and the joints are already rolled. 

Gonna be a good night boys


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The deed is done


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The deed is done
> 
> View attachment 98243


It starts at 3am for you? My goodness dawg I'm sorry lol


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> It starts at 3am for you? My goodness dawg I'm sorry lol


2am for me


----------



## AEW on TNT

LMAO 2am ? go 2 bed


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> 2am for me


Damn I don’t know how y’all do it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> It starts at 3am for you? My goodness dawg I'm sorry lol


Yah dude - and tomorrow I have to be up early

going on holiday - luxury sleeper train ride Pretoria to Cape Town

think i might avoid spoilers and watch it on the train

however possible that is :’O


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah dude - and tomorrow I have to be up early
> 
> going on holiday - luxury sleeper train ride Pretoria to Cape Town
> 
> think i might avoid spoilers and watch it on the train
> 
> however possible that is :’O


Subscribing to the AEW Youtube channel is a double edged sword. It's great for quality free content but terrible for keeping spoiler free


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Subscribing to the AEW Youtube channel is a double edged sword. It's great for quality free content but terrible for keeping spoiler free


Yah - twitter is a bitch too

i instinctively check it and youtube when i wake up

many a times I’ve been ‘D’oh!’

when i lived in UK I could stay up and watch live at 1 or 2 am - but this 3am Bullshit is too much for me

and on a Sunday too?!!


----------



## RiverFenix

It's reported that the Sting/Allin vs Cage/Starks match was already taped. How does that work for fans in the stands - just watch it on the big screen? Also if that match was advertised as part of ticket sales - "card subject to change" cop-out? Seeing Sting wrestle in person could have put some asses in those seats.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah dude - and tomorrow I have to be up early
> 
> going on holiday - luxury sleeper train ride Pretoria to Cape Town
> 
> think i might avoid spoilers and watch it on the train
> 
> however possible that is :’O


Luxury sleeper train sounds awesome, if the train is not full of activities like a cruise would be then yeah I would just avoid spoilers and watch later lol


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's reported that the Sting/Allin vs Cage/Starks match was already taped. How does that work for fans in the stands - just watch it on the big screen? Also if that match was advertised as part of ticket sales - "card subject to change" cop-out? Seeing Sting wrestle in person could have put some asses in those seats.


Where you see that? Hopefully they do the first half cinematic then finish it off in the arena.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prosper said:


> Where you see that? Hopefully they do the first half cinematic then finish it off in the arena.





Spoiler: SI Reporter Twitter





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368627464319156226


----------



## redban

I'm interested in watching this PPV. But $50? I don't think I was willing to pay that much during the Attitude Era.

Is there another viewing option? How are you guys watching this event?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

redban said:


> I'm interested in watching this PPV. But $50? I don't think I was willing to pay that much during the Attitude Era.
> 
> Is there another viewing option? How are you guys watching this event?


vpn to UK and purchase on Fite for 20 bucks


----------



## AEW on TNT

Word going around as of 4pm eastern time is it's Brock Lesnar


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hope they don't make Miro look like a joke.


----------



## Whoanma

I hope Riho and Rosa deliver... and win, of course.


----------



## AEW on TNT

8pm !!! can't come soon enough


----------



## Prosper

Whoanma said:


> I hope Riho and Rosa deliver... and win, of course.


This is why I'm hoping Reba's replacement is not Deonna Purazzo, which seems like a good possibility. I don't want Thunder Rosa taking another L anytime soon and if Deonna comes through then there's no way she and Britt lose lol. Debut her on Dynamite instead haha.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I genuinely do hope I'm wrong and this show ends up better than I expect. It's looking like Angle is gonna end up being the signing, holding out hope that it's a swerve and Wight turns heel.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> This is why I'm hoping Reba's replacement is not Deonna Purazzo, which seems like a good possibility. I don't want Thunder Rosa taking another L anytime soon and if Deonna comes through then there's no way she and Britt lose lol. Debut her on Dynamite instead haha.


I think there's a good chance the tag partner is Big Swole. She cut a heel promo on Dark about being left out of the tournament


----------



## Whoanma

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> holding out hope that it's a swerve and *Wight turns heel.*


Already? That could be a new record.


----------



## omaroo

1am think main card starts.

Not sure if gona stay up, part of me wants to but seeing as this will finish after 5am in UK too long for me lol.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Whoanma said:


> Already? That could be a new record.


I feel it's just too good to be true, I'd fucking love it personally. As Wight would say "Bet that was a turn you didn't see coming."


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Glad this starts at 8am for me, may miss the first hour though, hopefully the signing isn't announced so early.


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> 1am think main card starts.
> 
> Not sure if gona stay up, part of me wants to but seeing as this will finish after 5am in UK too long for me lol.


Coffee is your friend


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> I think there's a good chance the tag partner is Big Swole. She cut a heel promo on Dark about being left out of the tournament


Id be fine with that as long as she takes the pin


----------



## omaroo

rbl85 said:


> Coffee is your friend


Indeed but not for me it isnt lol.

50-50 atm may stay up have for all the other AEW ppvs so dont want to break that tradition.


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> Indeed but not for me it isnt lol.
> 
> 50-50 atm may stay up have for all the other AEW ppvs so dont want to break that tradition.


Maybe have a little nap before the show start


----------



## omaroo

rbl85 said:


> Maybe have a little nap before the show start


Maybe mate or just stay up and go to sleep at 5am lol.

Not like got work tomorrow so lucky there.


----------



## Whoanma

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I feel it's just too good to be true, I'd fucking love it personally. As Wight would say "Bet that was a turn you didn't see coming."


In this case we can see it coming, precisely because it’s Wight we’re talking about, lol.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm staying up. Not got a client until 11:30 so fuck it.


----------



## ABH-22

What time does the kick off start ?


----------



## sim8

ABH-22 said:


> What time does the kick off start ?


Midnight UK time. Basically you got a hour until start time


----------



## omaroo

sim8 said:


> Midnight UK time. Basically you got a hour until start time


Guessing just the one buy in match?


----------



## Chan Hung

Gonna check out the ppv tonight and be here live to see the comments. How long is the ppv by the way?


----------



## Tell it like it is

FU to all bums using a 144p stream on WatchWrestling or whatever instead of supporting AEW and buying the PPV. Hope that shit buffers like crazy


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368695660321660930


Chan Hung said:


> Gonna check out the ppv tonight and be here live to see the comments. How long is the ppv by the way?


Main card will probably be like 4 hours long, if not longer.


----------



## A PG Attitude

omaroo said:


> 1am think main card starts.
> 
> Not sure if gona stay up, part of me wants to but seeing as this will finish after 5am in UK too long for me lol.


I feel you man. I'm gonna try but I cant remember the last time I stayed awake that late without the help of some columbian marching powder.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Tell it like it is said:


> FU to all bums using a 144p stream on WatchWrestling or whatever instead of supporting AEW and buying the PPV. Hope that shit buffers like crazy


Why would I spend $50 on a PPV, or even $20? When you can easily find it free? Plus Tony Khan is a billionaire, he doesn't care if a few people watch it free online.


----------



## sim8

omaroo said:


> Guessing just the one buy in match?


Yeah but may get an unannounced match. It is a hour long preshow


----------



## sim8

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why would I spend $50 on a PPV, or even $20? When you can easily find it free? Plus Tony Khan is a billionaire, he doesn't care if a few people watch it free online.


Im paying to watch but I dont really judge people who use streams to watch. However your defence of Tony Khan won't care is actually really stupid. Of course Tony Khan wants you to pay for his product. He isn't running a charity


----------



## redban

LifeInCattleClass said:


> vpn to UK and purchase on Fite for 20 bucks


I don't know anything about VPN. Is that something that can work with Roku? I would prefer to watch the event from my TV and not my computer / phone.


----------



## redban

Tell it like it is said:


> FU to all bums using a 144p stream on WatchWrestling or whatever instead of supporting AEW and buying the PPV. Hope that shit buffers like crazy


I would actually like to purchase the PPV. But c'mon now -- $50?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

sim8 said:


> Im paying to watch but I dont really judge people who use streams to watch. However your defence of Tony Khan won't care is actually really stupid. Of course Tony Khan wants you to pay for his product. He isn't running a charity


Yeah if you wanna pay that's cool, supporting something you like is completely fair. And it's more that I don't feel bad about using online streams to watch his PPV instead of paying over anything.


----------



## rich110991

Tell it like it is said:


> FU to all bums using a 144p stream on WatchWrestling or whatever instead of supporting AEW and buying the PPV. Hope that shit buffers like crazy


Same. I’ll be streaming it. Sorry. TK has a lot more money than me and I don’t need to make him richer lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reba out as expected

replacement incoming


----------



## Mr316

You can criticize me all you want about my negativity here but I actually ordered the PPV. We’ll see if they deliver.


----------



## omaroo

A PG Attitude said:


> I feel you man. I'm gonna try but I cant remember the last time I stayed awake that late without the help of some columbian marching powder.


As Punk says I am straight egde lol.

Stayed up for the last ppv and I was literally seeing stars all day after only a few hours sleep.

I never stay up for PPVs apart from AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why would I spend $50 on a PPV, or even $20? When you can easily find it free? Plus Tony Khan is a billionaire, he doesn't care if a few people watch it free online.


imma find your house and shit in your toilet

you won’t care, you use it yourself all the time anyway - what is one extra shit?

i might eat an apple while i’m there too... sure you won’t mind


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> imma find your house and shit in your toilet
> 
> you won’t care, you use it yourself all the time anyway - what is one extra shit?
> 
> i might eat an apple while i’m there too... sure you won’t mind


I am supporting AEW as want them grow and become massive. So every little helps.

VPN in uk and get ppv for about £15 and for a 5 hour plus show which hopefully will be good with some surprises worth it imo.


----------



## A PG Attitude

omaroo said:


> As Punk says I am straight egde lol.
> 
> Stayed up for the last ppv and I was literally seeing stars all day after only a few hours sleep.
> 
> I never stay up for PPVs apart from AEW.


I normally work monday all day but they let me move my shift to Friday after I offered to also do 5 hours overtime tomorrow afternoon 🤣


----------



## One Shed

redban said:


> I don't know anything about VPN. Is that something that can work with Roku? I would prefer to watch the event from my TV and not my computer / phone.


Yes if you have a router that supports VPN. That would enable it for all devices connected to it.


----------



## rbl85

Guys at least wait for the PPV to start before fighting


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Reba out as expected
> 
> replacement incoming


It will not be Thea trinidad because she's on twitch right now


----------



## Tell it like it is

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why would I spend $50 on a PPV, or even $20? When you can easily find it free? Plus Tony Khan is a billionaire, he doesn't care if a few people watch it free online.


Man $20 or heck even 50 is nothing when you have a stable job. Also this is not about TK, and who cares where my money goes to. I'm buying to support the company.So money or price is not a issue.


----------



## Joe Gill

I have been watching wrestling ppvs since the 90s... always found a way to watch for free. The only ppv I ever paid for was in your house Canadian stampede. It cost 20$ canadian. I find it crazy that people are willing to fork over 50 bucks for a show they can easily get for free. I still support AEW financially by buying merchandise and would love to pay to see a live show. Over the years I have found that most of the people I know who order ppvs for any event tend to be broke most of the time with poor money management skills.


----------



## Mr316

I hope they open the PPV with the ladder match to set the tone.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mr316 said:


> I hope they open the PPV with the ladder match to set the tone.


The show opens with Jericho/MJF vs. The Bucks.


----------



## yeahright2

TD Stinger said:


> The show opens with Jericho/MJF vs. The Bucks.


Yeah.. Apparently the Bucks insisted on that because they think they´ll have a "Killer match" to get the crowd hot.. I think that´s an arrogant approach.


----------



## Mr316

TD Stinger said:


> The show opens with Jericho/MJF vs. The Bucks.


Not sure about that call.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> imma find your house and shit in your toilet
> 
> you won’t care, you use it yourself all the time anyway - what is one extra shit?
> 
> i might eat an apple while i’m there too... sure you won’t mind


Yeah your logic makes no sense mate, there's a big difference. Tony's already got money to retire for life, he doesn't need my $50. So many in here feel the need to defend a billionaire.


----------



## redban

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yeah your logic makes no sense mate, there's a big difference. Tony's already got money to retire for life, he doesn't need my $50. So many in here feel the need to defend a billionaire.


don’t the performers and other staff (costume-designers, makeup artists, road crew etc) also get a cut? I don’t think Tony Khan is getting all of the money


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Tell it like it is said:


> Man $20 or heck even 50 is nothing when you have a stable job. Also this is not about TK, and who cares where my money goes to. I'm buying to support the company.So money or price is not a issue.


I don't disagree, but it's different when I'm a Uni student living out of home trying to pay rent and my Uni fees. So I'll take the free stuff I can get for now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

redban said:


> don’t the performers and other staff (costume-designers, makeup artists, road crew etc) also get a cut? I don’t think Tony Khan is getting all of the money


You might be right there, but my situation right now wouldn't allow me to buy any ppvs even if I wanted to


----------



## omaroo

I agree support the company because we want it to grow and be around for many years to come after all.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

Here we go!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


>


Great minds think alike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8

So I'm paying for the PPV but I hate fite. Wish we had a better option than that shit


----------



## Whoanma

Who’s afraid...?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## ABH-22

AEW hype videos and music choices are second to none


----------



## Whoanma

That tournament decision no one understood.


----------



## rich110991

AEW making wrestling must-see again 😀


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

something ive been wondering why dont aew ppvs have numbers like the title on op


----------



## Geeee

I know a woman who was a bouncer that looked exactly like Ryo Mizunami. Very similar vibe too.


----------



## sim8

PushCrymeTyme said:


> something ive been wondering why dont aew ppvs have numbers like the title on op


They usually don't. Elimination Chamber is every Feb but they don't use numbers. Wrestlemania is the only one because it is part of the branding.


----------



## Hitmanhart93

Could somebody kindly PM me a stream for this pay per view. Really want to watch it !


----------



## FrankenTodd

“That’s gonna affect you much more than a super kick to the chin would.” 

I love Chris Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Hitmanhart93 said:


> Could somebody kindly PM me a stream for this pay per view. Really want to watch it !


watchwrestling


----------



## 3venflow

Sean Ross Sapp is hinting there'll be a big surprise before the show starts... possibly Rebel's replacement in the buy-in?


----------



## AEW on TNT

almost 30 min


----------



## Chan Hung

What time is the buy in? Like soon right? Has to be before 7 pm central 8 pm eastern


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> What time is the buy in? Like soon right? Has to be before 7 pm central 8 pm eastern


Right now?


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> What time is the buy in? Like soon right? Has to be before 7 pm central 8 pm eastern


The preshow have started 20min ago


----------



## Geeee

The buy in is on right now but they are replaying the countdown show at the moment, so there hasn't been anything new that isn't already on youtube


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> The buy in is on right now but they are replaying the countdown show at the moment


Yep that's why it wasn't needed to watch it last wednesday


----------



## Prosper

This Countdown show is great, haven’t seen it as of yet

Shida speaking in Japanese is hot as shit


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> This Countdown show is great, haven’t seen it as of yet
> 
> Shida speaking in Japanese is hot as shit


すごい!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Britt's partner has to be a returning wrestler or a debut - otherwise you wouldn't book Rebel to be removed late like they did. 

Non-English speakers should always speak their native language in promos and just have them translated via CC, and then in live promos have a translator. So much more effective.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> This Countdown show is great, haven’t seen it as of yet
> 
> Shida speaking in Japanese is hot as shit


Yeah they totally should just have her talk in Japanese with subtitles way more often


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, people. Who changed Okada’s Wikipedia entry? Lol.








Kazuchika Okada - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## One Shed

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Britt's partner has to be a returning wrestler or a debut - otherwise you wouldn't book Rebel to be removed late like they did.
> 
> Non-English speakers should always speak their native language in promos and just have them translated via CC, and then in live promos have a translator. So much more effective.


Yeah I love Asuka mostly speaks in Japanese. Really carries the emotion with it. I always prefer subtitles to dubbing.


----------



## Geeee

Matt Jackson should go back to that Abe Lincoln look LOL


----------



## 3venflow

Time-bombed ring confirmed.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Come on, people. Who changed Okada’s Wikipedia entry? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazuchika Okada - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I hope someone changes Big Show's like every 20 minutes from heel to face.


----------



## Whoanma

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Non-English speakers should always speak their native language in promos and just have them translated via CC, and then in live promos have a translator. So much more effective.


Andrade would be fire. From zero to hero.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Andrade would be fire. From zero to hero.


You think Charlotte has a translator in the bedroom with them or just wears an earpiece?


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> You think Charlotte has a translator in the bedroom with them or just wears an earpiece?


Al parecer ella está aprendiendo español. Sort of...


----------



## 3venflow

MAKI ITOH!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wow I got back from the gym before the show started, nice.


----------



## One Shed

Oh No, the God of piss


----------



## Whoanma

That was unexpected.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Mr316

The hell is this?


----------



## Chan Hung

She reminds me of a younger cringier Asuka right now haha


----------



## Shock Street

Why are we doing a whole song?


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who the fuck is this?


The god of piss.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sometimes some things do not need to be on national TV, this may be one of them.


----------



## Whoanma

@BOSS of Bel-Air Are you watching this?


----------



## ABH-22

God I love Rosa so much


----------



## TheGoodCoach

whaat in the ell


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I could have done without seeing that but oh well.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

From what I'm aware Maki Itoh used to be a J-Pop idol.


----------



## ImpactFan

Who the fuck is that? And why is she here?


----------



## Mr316

Well this has to be the first letdown of the night.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Whoanma

Final Boss Theme.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The myth, the legend, the wonderful Rihoooooo.


----------



## Shock Street

So... that jpop song was supposed to get people to buy the PPV, just to be clear?


----------



## One Shed

We really are getting Rihooooo vs Itoooooh


----------



## Trophies

She wasted all her energy singing n shit lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Thunder Rosas attires always look like they are bought from dollarama


----------



## Chan Hung

Most Buy In's i have noticed do anything but maximize someone needing to buy the ppv. Just saying.


----------



## Nothing Finer

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## TD Stinger

Was expecting Deonna. I don't mind Maki, though I don't love her like others do.


----------



## ImpactFan

Rosa looking good


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why she look like Japanese Alexa Bliss


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh my God please stop


----------



## ImpactFan

What the fuck is this match? Bring out the big show and Angle, it would be better than this shit


----------



## Whoanma

Itoh channeling her inner Soryu Asuka Langley.


----------



## Asuka842

What up simps. The Goddess of Love and Piss is here.

They paid off her and Britt’s Twitter stuff, that’s cute.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Does the crowd know who this red headed schoolgirl is?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nothing Finer said:


> Does the crowd know who this red headed schoolgirl is?


They seemed to like her. People were singing along with her.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## rbl85

Thunder missing quite a few things tonight


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Nothing Finer said:


> Does the crowd know who this red headed schoolgirl is?


No but she's a Joshi wrestler so naturally they'll eat it up


----------



## RiverFenix

Itoh has trouble picking up the referee's pin count.


----------



## ABH-22

If Itoh could get here, surely some other Japanese wrestlers could have also...


----------



## One Shed

Nothing Finer said:


> Does the crowd know who this red headed schoolgirl is?


To be fair, I think most of us have learned who she is over the past few weeks.


----------



## Whoanma

ABH-22 said:


> If Itoh could get here, surely some other Japanese wrestlers could have also...


Surely...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They better not make us wait hours for the reveal.


----------



## ABH-22

Whoanma said:


> Surely...


Give me Jay White tonight and I couldn't care less about the new signing


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

All I want to see is Hiroshi Tanahashi in AEW. Make it happen Tony.


----------



## 3venflow

51.8k currently watching the buy-in on YouTube. It was about 35k not long ago. The Itoh Respect Army are out in force.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

3venflow said:


> 51.8k currently watching the buy-in on YouTube. It was about 35k not long ago. The Itoh Respect Army are out in force.


The Piss army


----------



## ABH-22

Cool charisma but Maki Itoh seems very sloppy in ring so far


----------



## Seth Grimes

Itoh has some of the worst selling I've ever seen, Jesus Christ


----------



## PavelGaborik

How long is the PPV? 3-4 hours?


----------



## RiverFenix

Rosa is off tonight. Styles clash between her and Itoh and even her own teammate in Riho. Seems to be a bit on tilt.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They better not make us wait hours for the reveal.


My 2 cents...the sooner the reveal the less of a big deal he is..although i could be wrong. I imagine they will reveal him right before the main event. If that is so, then it should be a pretty big deal...if its around hour one or right at hour two then nah, probably not so much.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Love Thunder Rosa and Brit but this has done nothing for me.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> How long is the PPV? 3-4 hours?


4 hours? Is that a regular time for these PPVs?


----------



## One Shed

No ten count by the ref at all of course.


----------



## AEW on TNT

WRESTLEMANIA WHO


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> No ten count by the ref at all of course.


As always.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match has been a little off.


----------



## RiverFenix

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> 4 hours? Is that a regular time for these PPVs?


Yeah. Only 4 a year, and charging $50 they try to at least give your money's worth.


----------



## Mr316

This is terrible.


----------



## 3venflow

55k now watching the live stream. Maki Itoh super-draw confirmed.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

PavelGaborik said:


> How long is the PPV? 3-4 hours?


According to Google, lol hope it isn't true


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> 4 hours? Is that a regular time for these PPVs?


I'm usually too drunk to keep track


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> No ten count by the ref at all of course.


I really wish they'd improve this. TK probably thinks they're boring because of playing the games as a kid and always wanting to go crazy in every match. In reality, they add a ton of tension and make things more exciting.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah. Only 4 a year, and charging $50 they try to at least give your money's worth.


Even then that's still a long time for a PPV


----------



## ProjectGargano

Why are you all so serious? This was something wanted by fans. It's a funny moment.


----------



## Chan Hung

Where is..."BAH GAWD KENNY OMEGA, the WWE CHAMP IS HERE!"


----------



## 3venflow

The main event will definitely go 30+ minutes because the ring is time bombed to explode at 30:00.


----------



## RiverFenix

This match has sucked.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> According to Google, lol hope it isn't true


The end is the start time for me lol


----------



## One Shed

Glad Britt won, but should have pinned the school girl.


----------



## Asuka842

I swear Rosa intentionally goes for the shortest shorts possible.

Not a complaint, merely an observation.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Thunder Jobber


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why does AEW insist on having their best female wrestler eat pins?


----------



## Boxingfan

Crap finish


----------



## Derek30

Was a sloppy match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ that match was a bore, at least Britt won.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, the match was "OK". I thought some of Britt and Thunder's stuff looked good. But just felt pretty slow and messy at times too.


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol why was Brit Baker flipping off the camera?


----------



## Whoanma

@Prosper What do you think of that?


----------



## Chan Hung

Alrighty, i just bought the PPV...lets hope this is not a let down. The last one was somewhat of a bummer.


----------



## Trophies

I wish we could've just got Britt vs Rosa part 2


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hope Moxley and Omega isn't an overbooked cluster fuck


----------



## RapShepard

Do you have to quarantine if you come in from Canada?


----------



## Whoanma

Meh. Kenny has surely turned heel.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> So, the match was "OK". I thought some of Britt and Thunder's stuff looked good. But just felt pretty slow and messy at times too.


At the beginning Thunder was a bit off


----------



## rich110991

Almost time!!!


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Do you have to quarantine if you come in from Canada?


Not to Florida heh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Itoh and Britt thriving in front of a PPV crowd. I love to see it. *


----------



## TheFiend666

im gonna laugh so hard if Cody wins that ladder match lmao


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Ryo Mizuni should not be on TV, shit is wack


----------



## A PG Attitude

This is my first time watching a PPV live since Mania 35. Super excited!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Haven't heard a Moxley promo in a long time, doesn't sound like he's improved much since WWE. Sounds like the same promos he used to cut


----------



## Asuka842

I feel like Britt pinning Rosa again was the wrong finish. Her pinning Riho would have been better.

But still really fun match and MAKI WINS!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air Are you watching this?


*I just rewound. I'm late because I was watching Steph Curry pop off in the All Star Three-Point contest. *


----------



## izhack111

Here we go..


----------



## Mr316

Is it just me or Jim Ross has no voice tonight?


----------



## kyledriver

Here we go! (Mario voice)

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Jr already lost his voice lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jim Ross sounds horrible. Lost his voice. He shouldn't even be here


----------



## Derek30

JR sounds like he downed a bottle of whiskey last night and is still feeling the effects.


----------



## Prosper

I’m okay with Rosa taking the pin seeing the way it ended, this will just infuriate Rosa even more when she wins Britt/Rosa II, pretty decent match though


----------



## izhack111

Get Jr out omg


----------



## RiverFenix

JR's voice sounds shot. Can he call four hours tonight?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hope it's a good one.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

JR sounds like shit. Hope he is ok


----------



## ProjectGargano

What happened to JR voice?


----------



## Boxingfan

Jim Ross sounds like shit


----------



## TheFiend666

So did JR lose his voice lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

uh oh it's the anti piracy warning, better turn off my free stream lol


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> JR's voice sounds shot.


Probably got a little cold


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Online stream is up and working really well, haven't had any buffers or freezes so far!


----------



## Mr316

No pyros. No intro video. Come on...


----------



## A PG Attitude

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Haven't heard a Moxley promo in a long time, doesn't sound like he's improved much since WWE. Sounds like the same promos he used to cut


He's been cutting brilliant promos on a weekly basis, much better than he was in WWE.


----------



## Trophies

We find out who the third man is tonight.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Derek30 said:


> JR sounds like he downed a bottle of whiskey last night and is still feeling the effects.


That’ll be me during the Orange Tragedy match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

I missed Maki Itoh???? Dang it.

Let's go!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> uh oh it's the anti piracy warning, better turn off my free stream lol


Uh oh I'm so terrified 😂


----------



## izhack111

Boring set...nice


----------



## Mr316

There’s no way JR’s voice holds for 4 hours.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I hate Jericho but I'd rather him and MJF over the Bucks any day


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Probably got a little cold


Hopefully he's been COVID vaccinated already.


----------



## Boldgerg

This match needs to be the start of Wardlow breaking free. Stop holding him back for fuck sake.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

they should have taken JR off the show


----------



## 3venflow

Hopefully JR's f'd up voice is a work to bring in Styles or Ranallo.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## epfou1

Khan should make the call and replace JR. He can’t commentate if his voice is shot


----------



## TheFiend666

Get JR out of here....He sounds so baaaaad!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Online stream is up and working really well, haven't had any buffers or freezes so far!


shh, just as I read your post I got my first freeze


----------



## RiverFenix

Get Jericho to replace JR in the second half of the show.


----------



## TMTT

Starting out hot.


----------



## One Shed

Haha a 14 year old designed the Bucks' gear. That seems just about right.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I just rewound. I'm late because I was watching Steph Curry pop off in the All Star Three-Point contest. *


Who won that and is the dunk contest worth watching


----------



## 3venflow

Paul Wight is right there if JR can't continue.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Ross sounds absolutely awful. This is like going out to wrestle with a broken leg.


----------



## Whoanma

The Young F*cks.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho can say the twitter comments didn't bother him but it's pretty obvious hes been noticably slimming out since then.


----------



## rbl85

Nothing Finer said:


> Ross sounds absolutely awful. This is like going out to wrestle with a broken leg.


Well at least you still have 1 good leg


----------



## RKing85

Going with the Young Bucks to retain here. Finish ain't going to be clean. A returning Sammy Guevara perhaps?


----------



## RapShepard

Actually want MJF and Jericho to win here


----------



## Geeee

RKing85 said:


> I missed Maki Itoh???? Dang it.
> 
> Let's go!!!!!


It's on YouTube. So you can catch it later. I find it odd she didn't have to quarantine. Maybe the Tokyo Joshi Pro matches she had were recorded a while ago?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Who won that and is the dunk contest worth watching


*Steph with the last shot 28 to Mike Conley's 27. It was a nail biter after he dropped 31 in round 1. Dunk contest is prolly gonna be trash. Stay with the PPV.*


----------



## TMTT

JR just needs to say God Almighty for the main event.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Man Jericho's went downhill FAST in a couple years. His body looks horrible


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jericho gotta improve that physique he still looking chubby af


----------



## Mr316

No way JR is finishing this show.


----------



## A PG Attitude

PavelGaborik said:


> Jericho can say the twitter comments didn't bother him but it's pretty obvious hes been noticably slimming out since then.


He needed to, no excuse for a top guy in the company to let himself go like that.


----------



## Geeee

These Bucks outfits remind me of Randy Savage, which I appreciate. Everyone always pays tribute to the trunks with stars


----------



## One Shed

Oh yay no counting no rules, just typical Bucks double team crap.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They might keep JR until the reveal, depending on the order of the show.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This is a PPV where were the fireworks and BIG intro?


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> These Bucks outfits remind me of Randy Savage, which I appreciate


They were designed by a 14 year old.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I doubt we see the Bucks drop the titles this soon


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jericho and MJF staring at the Bucks for a good few seconds before they even did a suicide dive, Jesus Christ.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like MJF as a heel. He's just a very unintimidating looking person. I can't take him seriously.


----------



## Whoanma

So, are the F*cks face this week?


----------



## rbl85

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jericho and MJF staring at the Bucks for a good few seconds before they even did a suicide dive, Jesus Christ.


I just rewind and they look at them just 1s


----------



## One Shed

Jericho's eyes look really bloodshot. How late did he and JR stay out last night?


----------



## Joe Gill

the bucks are unwatchable. pure trash backyard synchronized wrestling. mind boggling there are some people that enjoy their matches


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> So, are the F*cks face this week?


They turn more than Big Show.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> They turn more than Big Show.


They've never been heels


----------



## izhack111

The Bucks are fucking shit...so bad


----------



## Mr316

JR’s voice is actually embarrassing for AEW. He sounds like a drunk. 😂


----------



## Boldgerg

They always big up Wardlow and talk about him being the man in the future, well let's get the ball fucking rolling then.

He's spent 18 months being a silent bodyguard. That's enough.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Joe Gill said:


> the bucks are unwatchable. pure trash backyard synchronized wrestling. mind boggling there are some people that enjoy their matches


Yea, I could never get into them, specially with their in ring gear.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> They've never been heels


Um...are you kidding? They SUCK at it, but they were definitely heels at least every other week unless breaking Tony's phone was a face move or kicking random camera guys and Marvez.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

I only started watching now... Why is the stage a fucking mess?


----------



## TMTT

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho's eyes look really bloodshot. How late did he and JR stay out last night?


He has lived two lives already.


----------



## One Shed

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> I only started watching now... Why is the stage a fucking mess?


Bucks trash money.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> Um...are you kidding? They SUCK at it, but they were definitely heels at least every other week unless breaking Tony's phone was a face move or kicking random camera guys and Marvez.


They started to turn but stop before completely turning


----------



## 3venflow

This is a heel clinic by Jericho and MJF. Every dirty trick in the book, bah gawd.


----------



## elo

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> I only started watching now... Why is the stage a fucking mess?


Bucks intro, paper bucks get shot everywhere.


----------



## izhack111

This is how you open a ppv? LOL


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> They started to turn but stop before completely turning


So again, yeah they suck at it, but they definitely had a few months of being Big Show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This match is decent. Good opener.


----------



## Whoanma

MJF mild Rock selling the Destroyer.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> So again, yeah they suck at it, but they definitely had a few months of being Big Show.


No show was turning every week


----------



## Joe Gill

the commentating has been atrocious so far. michael cole level bad


----------



## Ham and Egger

MCMG showing up possibly? 👀


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> No show was turning every week


Even on the same night.


----------



## Boxingfan

young bucks are overrated


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> No show was turning every week


And the Bucks were just being schizophrenic because they have no idea what they are doing. They double team people all the time including in this match. They just do what they feel like doing, no thought or reasoning put behind it.


----------



## izhack111

Joe Gill said:


> the commentating has been atrocious so far. michael cole level bad


Even worse


----------



## kyledriver

Wierd sequence

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> I only started watching now... Why is the stage a fucking mess?


It's part of the Young Bucks entrance its a bunch of fake notes.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fuck the Bucks have got pretty bad physiques, no muscle tone whatsoever


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

S


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So Britt Baker, Jericho and MJF give the finger and JR can't speak? Hmmmm 










Just kidding lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok tf was that


----------



## RKing85

I'm assuming Jericho was suppose to catch Nick on the flip in and go immediately into the Boston Crab. Missed his cue but fixed it within a second as smoothly as possible. That's a professional.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> S
> 
> So Britt Baker, Jericho and MJF give the finger and JR can't speak? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368732610634121217


----------



## ImpactFan

Ham and Egger said:


> MCMG showing up possibly? 👀


Not likely... Shelley missed the Omega match a couple of months ago because he is a physio & doesn't want to put anyone at risk


----------



## A PG Attitude

izhack111 said:


> Even worse





Joe Gill said:


> the commentating has been atrocious so far. michael cole level bad


Come on man! Hyperbole at its finest 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

End this match please it's so boring


----------



## ImpactFan

TRIPLE H TO AEW


----------



## KrysRaw1

So...HBK to AEW? Haha


----------



## izhack111

Dx to Aew..Suck it


----------



## kyledriver

Mjfs got the best faces lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

kicks out after getting hit with a bat and that DDT? lol


----------



## Whoanma

Supermen Young F*cks!


----------



## One Shed

Really? They had a Buck kick out after the bat shot. No excuse for that BS.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ImpactFan said:


> TRIPLE H TO AEW


Shane McMahon has bought AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho's been really good in this match IMO.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bucks: We wanna go first because it's gonna be a killer match

Yeah they've killed my brain cells watching this borefest.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is quite fun, these two teams complement each other pretty well and Jerich/MJF help keep the Bucks from overdoing shit.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Match is ok. So far 5 out of 10


----------



## ImpactFan

Jade in the crowd after her great debut


----------



## RKing85

the AEW production has been really shotty the last few weeks, missing important spots or cutting away from them.

Not like I wanted to see Jericho hit the codebreaker as Nick was jumping into the ring.....


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Stop with the false fucking finishes and finisher kick outs!!


----------



## The XL 2

All the Bucks do is a bunch of visually bad looking choreographed high spots and kick out of everything. They're unbearable.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MJF tributing DX lulz


----------



## KrysRaw1

How many close calls have we had


----------



## One Shed

The Bucks are just AWFUL wrestlers in 49/50 matches. They really just try and cover up for it by just doing moves for 30 minutes but a lot of us see through it.


----------



## Geeee

Yuck


----------



## KrysRaw1

I need the post the gif of Big Show doing the crotch chop


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## kyledriver

Slobber knocker! Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn this really is gonna be BucksWinLol


----------



## Mr316

Hmm. Alright.


----------



## One Shed

God i hate Bucks crap.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Too many fucking spam super kicks


----------



## Joe Gill

this match represents everything wrong with modern wrestling


----------



## Trophies

Maaan bad streams made me drop 50 bucks for this thing lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Kick out after kick out...this match is so bad


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Remember when 1 super kick was a devastating finisher? Pepperidge farms remembers


----------



## Whoanma

Yup. The DDT and the Superkick used to finish people. Those were the days...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dang way to make the Super kick look like a weak move


----------



## kyledriver

Meh. Like y'all said bucks matches are just finisher spam, gets old after a while.



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho's eyes look really bloodshot. How late did he and JR stay out last night?


Not late enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

***1/2 Good opener, just heavy on the near falls.


----------



## RKing85

Very good opener. Wouldn't go up to great though.

Surprised no outside appearances. I was expecting Sammy or Papa Buck to make an appearance at some point in the match.


----------



## The XL 2

Ugh, fucking awful.


Two Sheds said:


> The Bucks are just AWFUL wrestlers in 49/50 matches. They really just try and cover up for it by just doing moves for 30 minutes but a lot of us see through it.


They're the worst. Tells you what little Dave Meltzer actually knows about pro wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

That match was absolutely everything that sucks about modern wrestling. Just spam everything for no reason for 25 minutes. Nothing they did actually meant anything. OK now get off my screen you damn kids.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Thank God that match is over that was fucking terrible


----------



## tower_

I cant believe Dave Meltzer actually likes this shit


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Two Sheds said:


> Bucks trash money.


It looks terrible.... I keep getting distracted by it. Couldn't they at least clean it up before the match?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Poor JR looks drunk.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’d rather a drunk JR than Cole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Shit match,the Bucks fucking suck


----------



## Geeee

I liked that match _shrug_. Not gonna do a moty in the opener


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KrysRaw1 said:


> I need the post the gif of Big Show doing the crotch chop


----------



## Shock Street

Truly a feud for the ages


----------



## Oracle

I bet you the person in the ladder match is. 

Mr fucking irrelevant Shawn Spears.


----------



## Trophies

WHO IS THE 6TH MAN?!?


----------



## Whoanma

I was beginning to think someone‘d need to drop a nuclear bomb into the ring to end that.


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> ***1/2 Good opener, just heavy on the near falls.


It's like wrestling in general is incapable of not doing a million near falls


----------



## Randy Lahey

Bucks clean...I can live with it. I really think MJF is better as a singles guy anyway


----------



## tower_

Jesus someone please get JR off the desk


----------



## KrysRaw1

tower_ said:


> I cant believe Dave Meltzer actually likes this shit


I can't believe AEW allows them to use his name as a move on TV. WWE would never allpw anything as bush league


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> WHO IS THE 6TH MAN?!?


Mr America


----------



## kyledriver

This is gonna be the worst match of the night


Clusterrrrrr
Fuckeryyyyyyy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That match was 2 stars at the maximum. Just awful


----------



## Boxingfan

This is not good so far


----------



## Oracle

This will be painful viewing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I do like the Young Bucks but they do tend to overdo every match. I don't have a problem with that kind of match but when it's like that every time it gets overexposed. I like crazy, chaotic matches but once in awhile.


----------



## KrysRaw1

tower_ said:


> Jesus someone please get JR off the desk


Time for him to retire. I'm sorry. Bah Gawd


----------



## rbl85

Guys storywise it's better for MJF and Jericho to lose


----------



## Joe Gill

oh great another pointless tag team battle royal


----------



## Boldgerg

The amount of tag matches this company puts on is unbearable.


----------



## RKing85

I miss the Fink going over the Royal Rumble rules. He was the greatest.


----------



## DaSlacker

Two Sheds said:


> So again, yeah they suck at it, but they definitely had a few months of being Big Show.


Simply put Tony Khan and Bucks can't or won't book in any other way than Monday Night Wars ™. Tony's 38 and the eldest Jackson is 35 - their childhood was cartoon era WWF/Bischoff era WCW and Attitude Era, respectively. 

Not particularly a criticism because I feel like they have at least supplanted WWE (that fell off a cliff after years of disappointing fans). But don't expect something grown up, daring or original.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> It's like wrestling in general is incapable of not doing a million near falls


I laughed a little at how many they did, but it doesn't bother me too much unless it gets to hugely overkill levels (the AJ/Cena Summerslam match for example).

But I liked everything else quite a bit about the match


----------



## yeahbaby!

You've seen one Bucks match you've seen them all. Spot after spot just joined together. I'll give them Matt Hardy/Jackson some credit he has a face I genuinely want to punch


----------



## rbl85

KrysRaw1 said:


> Time for him to retire. I'm sorry. Bah Gawd


Retire because he catch a cold ?


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

JR sounds awful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Spotfest inc YES!


----------



## kyledriver

Poop break

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Wait so this isnt a battle royale

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Gill

rbl85 said:


> Guys storywise it's better for MJF and Jericho to lose


only if they messed up like mjf hitting jericho by accident leading to pinfall


----------



## One Shed

Yay another spotfest.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Sorry since when has Goldust been in a jobber tag team?


----------



## Randy Lahey

rbl85 said:


> Guys storywise it's better for MJF and Jericho to lose


MJF is way too good on the mic to be saddled in a tag team


----------



## Joe Gill

fuck how long is this stupid tag match going to last?


----------



## kyledriver

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Sorry since when has Goldust been in a jobber tag team?


A long ass time my man

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Devitt

If they were going to have the bucks win should have been off the wardlow hit and the roll up then we could have started the road to a wardlow singles run or even have mjf turn on jericho over wardlow etc


----------



## Londonlaw

If JR makes it through the show, he needs to rest his voice and not be allowed to do Dynamite. 

They need to limit his input, even if it does mean more Excalibur.

In my opinion, Tony Khan should have put his foot down and not allowed him on air tonight.


----------



## Whoanma

It’s the Royal Gamble.


----------



## TheFiend666

Jim Ross is trending lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Should AEW hire Vampiro as a commentator. I quite like his commentary. Him and Matt Striker were great on Lucha Underground.


----------



## 3venflow

Dustin is in phenomenal shape. If he had a better character he could still be a big player. He was always better as the mentally fucked up heel.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Time for an even longer spot fest _sigh_


----------



## Ham and Egger

Great match to start off the show. Pac n Fenix to win, calling it now!


----------



## Joe Gill

Qt is going out! Qt is going out!
as if anyone cares


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This card has way too many gimmick matches. A Rumble match now, a ladder Match later and an Exploding Deathmatch. Just overkill at this point.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Khan needs to cut Jim Ross's mic. He's distractingly awful with his voice


----------



## RKing85

Matt Sydal managed to jump off the top rope in a battle royale without nearly killing himself!!!! Improvement!!!


----------



## Geeee

Lol maybe the Sydals should just skip battle royales. Mike immediately with a flipping eat shit


----------



## izhack111

this is a ppv?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh look it's Jobber Bourne


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I quite like the Sydal brothers. Wouldn't mind them winning.


----------



## The XL 2

KrysRaw1 said:


> Time for him to retire. I'm sorry. Bah Gawd


He's better announcing than the Bucks are wrestling


----------



## Dr. Middy

I kinda want Santana/Ortiz to win this and eventually win the titles back, further put divide in the Inner Circle by making MJF and Jericho jealous.


----------



## One Shed

Ugh so much Dork Order.


----------



## kyledriver

Why so many dark order members? That a heel move

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

The Sydals are the 2021 version of WCW Worldwide era Armstrong bros.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Ya I don't care for this match. I'm going to take a shit lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Great more geeks


----------



## justinkjones1993

I don't think anybody in AEW has a clue what psychology is. Absolutely none.


----------



## Londonlaw

Need to protect 10 if, as I suspect, he’s earmarked for a big future. Give him a dominant spot.

Edit: Oh gosh, these goofs 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Randy Lahey

I really think instead of a clusterfck battle royal, that a better segment would be if put their 2 best mic workers out there and just had them cut loose in interview segment.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wait there's TWO Gunn sons?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Jobber battle royal


----------



## RKing85

don't know if we needed Peter and Cezar in this match.


----------



## izhack111

More jobbers yes!


----------



## Mr316

This PPV is off to a terrible start on every level.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeks, geeks everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is just something to get everybody else on the show, and since they want to emphasize tag teams. It's fine, nothing special though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Isn't one of these dudes a former NXT jobber


----------



## Klitschko

Not able to watch the show tonight live. How's it been so far guys?


----------



## Geeee

I think doing this Royal Rumble style was a mistake. Could've been much shorter


----------



## Mr316

Are we suppose to care about all of this? 😂


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> I think doing this was a mistake.


Fixed


----------



## Boldgerg

Roster is far too big so this is the shit we get. Constant tag matches and tag teams to try and give everyone their time on TV.


----------



## kyledriver

The taller gunn looks like a skinny younger billy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Gill

if the main event is a dud this will down as one of the most dissapointing ppvs in a long time.
50$ for this?


----------



## 3venflow

QT taking out the trash and teasing a heel turn.


----------



## Oracle

Why the fuck are they trying to make QT Marshall the biggest star in this. 

fuck me


----------



## 3venflow

Finally some hosses.


----------



## TMTT

Too many jobber teams.


----------



## Geeee

QT is actually an OK heel on Sammy's blog. So I like this pointless heel turn


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This is just something to get everybody else on the show, and since they want to emphasize tag teams. It's fine, nothing special though.


You shouldn't need to get everyone on the card. PPVs are for the top feuds, not for geeks to get their shit in.


----------



## kyledriver

Jesus these guys are huge

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

Caz & Enzo here tonight?


----------



## izhack111

Who cares????


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Klitschko said:


> Not able to watch the show tonight live. How's it been so far guys?


Dreadfully awful


----------



## Dr. Middy

Klitschko said:


> Not able to watch the show tonight live. How's it been so far guys?


Bucks match was fun stuff, but near fall heavy so take what you will there. 

Tag battle royal is fine, but it's to get everybody else on the show for the most part.


----------



## justinkjones1993

40 minutes in. Is AEW normally this bad or is this just an exceptionally rare event? This is some of the worst stuff I've seen in years.


----------



## Mr316

Oracle said:


> Why the fuck are they trying to make QT Marshall the biggest star in this.
> 
> fuck me


Because he’s friends with the right people.


----------



## One Shed

Oh great, are we going going to get a Dustin vs QT feud?


----------



## Dr. Middy

I change my mind. 

Let Bear Country win. Everybody likes them.


----------



## Britz94xD

The announcers sound like the Conan the barbarian commentary where Arnold just describes what's happening on screen.


----------



## Joe Gill

TK is too nice of a guy... need to start firing these scrubs... how many garbage tag teams does this company need?


----------



## Mr316

justinkjones1993 said:


> 40 minutes in. Is AEW normally this bad or is this just an exceptionally rare event? This is some of the worst stuff I've seen in years.


Pretty much your average AEW show.


----------



## kyledriver

This song is fire

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

JR should be saving his voice right now.


----------



## Whoanma

Someone dispose of Stunt quickly, please.


----------



## One Shed

Can one of the Bears eat Marko please?


----------



## Boxingfan

OoooOooOoooooO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I get it they want to make tag teams feel more important.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The only thing that could save this is an Enzo and Cass debut


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao at that spot


----------



## qntntgood

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Bucks match was fun stuff, but near fall heavy so take what you will there.
> 
> Tag battle royal is fine, but it's to get everybody else on the show for the most part.


It the same old shit,you've seen one young bucks match you've seen them all.


----------



## Joe Gill

Two Sheds said:


> Oh great, are we going going to get a Dustin vs QT feud?


future dynamite main event.


----------



## Mr316

OMG. This is embarrassing. Did you see Evil Uno? This is just terrible.


----------



## Dr. Middy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You shouldn't need to get everyone on the card. PPVs are for the top feuds, not for geeks to get their shit in.


If you think everybody in this are geeks, sure. 

I assume because they put so much emphasis on their tag teams that this is why its on the main show versus on an expanded preshow.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Boulder is one giant dude. He may have some potential


----------



## RKing85

That Player Uno elimination looked like shit. haha.


----------



## kyledriver

Too. Many. Jobbers.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Wtf was that Evil Uno ran himself into the post 😂


----------



## izhack111

Wtf is this shit??????


----------



## Trophies

Ugh Jungle Express would be so much better without Stunt. So stupid lol


----------



## 3venflow

Battle royales as a rule are shit except the occasional Royal Rumble. Which is why I'm puzzled AEW run so many.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They really had to eliminate Santana and Ortiz from this? They're the only decent team in it.


----------



## Geeee

Private Party looking like Scorpion


----------



## La Parka

This match sucks


----------



## Ham and Egger

Private Party are geeks at this point. They really fell off.


----------



## Whoanma

kyledriver said:


> This song is fire
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

So many fucking jobbers.


----------



## Oracle

3venflow said:


> Battle royales as a rule are shit except the occasional Royal Rumble. Which is why I'm puzzled AEW run so many.


I cant think of a single battle royal ive enjoyed ever watching. 

they just dont work


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Mr316 said:


> OMG. This is embarrassing. Did you see Evil Uno? This is just terrible.


Hahahaha YEA


----------



## justinkjones1993

Why the hell is this so long? Honest question.


----------



## izhack111

The worst AEW ppv so far!


----------



## One Shed

The only story in this match so far is QT and Dustin...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ah yes the Dollar Store Street Profits


----------



## yeahbaby!

jesus christ how long is this match


----------



## TheFiend666

Wow with this awful start they better have Brock show up lmao


----------



## ABH-22

I must be in the minority then because I love battle royales


----------



## RapShepard

Klitschko said:


> Not able to watch the show tonight live. How's it been so far guys?


Yah title match was cool, the tag battle royale is awful


----------



## Joe Gill

how many 50 year olds are on this ppv?


----------



## Danielallen1410

izhack111 said:


> The worst AEW ppv so far!


45 minutes in 😂😂😂😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

On the bright side they got rid of all the uninteresting matches in the first hour. The rest of the PPV should be better.


----------



## Boldgerg

Jobbers and old people. This is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Trophies

I want a Good Brothers appearance but don’t think that’s happening.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ these clowns


----------



## One Shed

ABH-22 said:


> I must be in the minority then because I love battle royales


A lot of us like Battle Royals that tell stories and do not involve 75% geeks.


----------



## Whoanma

The Jobber and the Baker eliminated someone. Wow.


----------



## Geeee

Wouldn't mind Death Triangle taking this Royale and the tag titles


----------



## TheFiend666

They should have the Nasty Boys come out at this point lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Why aren't they telling any stories in this match other than QT vs Dustin which nobody cares about


----------



## KrysRaw1

This match sucks


----------



## La Parka

AEW should hire Cornette already.

He's the only person that would make this shit watchable.


----------



## izhack111

Here we go!


----------



## 3venflow

It should be Penta and Fenix who win the tag belts, PAC is better singles star.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

La Parka said:


> AEW should hire Cornette already.
> 
> He's the only person that would make this shit watchable.


No.


----------



## Mr316

This is way too long. What are they thinking backstage? Do they really think we care about most of these teams?


----------



## elo

This isn't a good way to find a #1 tag team contender, winner of this will be doing the job to the Bucks period.


----------



## Joe Gill

tony khan is like a kid in a candy store when he signs tag teams... I want that one...and that one..and that one


----------



## One Shed

Can we just get Disco Inferno and Alex Wright at this point?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I like Fenix but PAC can fuck off


----------



## KrysRaw1

Crowd dead more Dork Order !!!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

TheFiend666 said:


> They should have the Nasty Boys come out at this point lol


Rock N Roll Express


----------



## kyledriver

More dark order?? Silver and reynolds shoulda been the only dark order

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

What a long boring match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Gah dayum how many tag teams does AEW have???


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Could we just get Vince Russo on the booking team? Guarantee he'd do better than this shit


----------



## Oracle

We have ANOTHER fucking clusterfuck ladder match. 

yikes


----------



## KrysRaw1

End this shit


----------



## Boxingfan

Private jobbers


----------



## justinkjones1993

This is atrocious.


----------



## Trophies

I thought that rapper team was in this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

We still got two gimmick matches after this, fucking hell.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Trophies said:


> I thought that rapper team was in this


Probably got cancelled because of that funny line he used in his rap


----------



## KrysRaw1

So far this pay-per-view is one of the worst I've seen


----------



## Danielallen1410

KrysRaw1 said:


> So far this pay-per-view is one of the worst I've seen


Because of one bad match? 😂😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This is possibly one of the worst shows Ive ever watched so far. Nearly an hour of nothing but crap so far


----------



## Britz94xD

Lesnar's backstage rethinking his decision right about now...


----------



## Geeee

Trophies said:


> I thought that rapper team was in this


Caster's in the ladder match. I think Bowens is injured


----------



## One Shed

Tiny goof is one of the final four?


----------



## 3venflow

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Probably got cancelled because of that funny line he used in his rap


He's in the ladder match, his partner is injured.


----------



## La Parka

Danielallen1410 said:


> Because of one bad match? 😂😂


I mean its really bad.

If the screen went completely blank for 20 mins, it would be a better watch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

Rumbles just don't work with tag teams. If you going to have multiple tag teams in a match, it has to be a TLC style match where people keep watching for the high spots. Otherwise, it's just boring chaos.


----------



## One Shed

Yeah if Brock was backstage, he would be driving to the airport at a high speed right now.


----------



## Danielallen1410

La Parka said:


> I mean its really bad.
> 
> If the screen went completely blank for 20 mins, it would be a better watch.


The tag title match was good.


----------



## izhack111

1 hour of nothing!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Most of the battle royal was just there, but the last 5 min have been great.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Brock is probably asking TK for his release now


----------



## ImpactFan

If they have Jungle Boy win this............


----------



## somerandomfan

Danielallen1410 said:


> Because of one bad match? 😂😂


To be fair that's also been half of what's been on so far, and still going. I liked the opener but this battle royal has been too long.


----------



## Geeee

Fenix and Jungle Boy about to save this match


----------



## kyledriver

The endings been good but the journeys been awful

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Should be a good ending here.


----------



## Danielallen1410

somerandomfan said:


> To be fair that's also been half of what's been on so far, and still going. I liked the opener but this battle royal has been too long.


It was just stupidly early to make the comment, we’ve had one good match and one bad match.


----------



## La Parka

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Most of the battle royal was just there, but the last 5 min have been great.


----------



## elo

Death Triangle v Jungle Express #1 Contenders match would have been way better but whatever, load up the card I guess.


----------



## RKing85

this match easily could have been 10 teams instead of 15. 

But Young Bucks vs. PAC/Fenix!?!?!?! Put that shit directly into my veins!!!!


----------



## Oracle

Thank god the right team won


----------



## ImpactFan

GOOD ENDING, Right team won


----------



## elo

Fenix is a lunatic.


----------



## yeahbaby!

REY FENIX!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokerface17

Jungle boy gonna be so good one day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That just made me want to watch a Jungle Boy vs Fenix match.


----------



## Boxingfan

PAC is better than people give him credit for


----------



## KrysRaw1

Finally match gets good. Jungle boy always gets fucked


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Great finish.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

That was SOOO bad. It was legit nearly 20 minutes too long. Why does AEW have all those guys under contract? Is Tony really that scared of releasing people?


----------



## ABH-22

Sequences between those two were fantastic would love to see a 1v1


----------



## Randy Lahey

That suicide drive by Fenix was pretty cool looking


----------



## One Shed

So they gave us 95% slop and skipped out on what should have been a good final two match? Just no words for that abomination.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I'm here for a Fenix Jungle Boy singles match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thank goodness PAC won.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street

Thank god its not JE vs Bucks


----------



## ABH-22

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> That was SOOO bad. It was legit nearly 20 minutes too long. Why does AEW have all those guys under contract? Is Tony really that scared of releasing people?


Half of them aren't under contract I believe, just on appearance based deals


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh it's finally over. Such a bad match


----------



## Dr. Middy

3 and a quarter there, the last 8 minutes were awesome stuff, rest of the match was just kinda there in the end although they have a couple nice little things. Went a big long though


----------



## TD Stinger

Once we got to the Final 4 it was pretty good. Everything before that the match was just there.


----------



## Boldgerg

Jungle Boy is the dweebiest looking fuck and can't cut a promo. I don't know why so many people are so high on him.


----------



## 3venflow

Wright's comments point to Christian.


----------



## Shock Street

Fenix is a certifiably insane person at this point. Fuckin love that guy


----------



## ABH-22

Definitely Christian


----------



## Randy Lahey

Should have just did a Jungle Boy - Ray Fenix match for 20 minutes instead of have all the tag teams out there


----------



## yeahbaby!

TheFiend666 said:


> They should have the Nasty Boys come out at this point lol


That would've confirmed Hogan as the big signing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Yeah I don't think that gives us any hints


----------



## Trophies

No one can out work him? Can’t be Lesnar lol


----------



## izhack111

Christian easy


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> 3 and a quarter there, the last 8 minutes were awesome stuff, rest of the match was just kinda there in the end although they have a couple nice little things. Went a big long though


3 stars is hella generous


----------



## The XL 2

It's time for Shida vs Greg the Hammer.


----------



## Danielallen1410

3venflow said:


> Wright's comments point to Christian.


How’s that?


----------



## TheFiend666

Its Def Kurt Angle lmao


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Please give us jungle boy and Fenix 1 on 1 but bucks vs death triangle is going to be nuts


----------



## Boldgerg

Fuck off if it's shitty Christian.


----------



## A PG Attitude

No one can out work them... Cena?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Battle Royal was 2 stars and that's generous


----------



## yeahbaby!

Two Sheds said:


> So they gave us 95% slop and skipped out on what should have been a good final two match? Just no words for that abomination.


Plus 1. Should've had Pac and Fenix dominating the whole thing.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> 3 stars is hella generous


It was really there (like Bear Country's stuff), and the last quarter was fantastic. I was never annoyed watching it or anything, if I was then yeah I'd say lower.


----------



## Mr316

Why is this promo like 5 min...holy shit....


----------



## TMTT

Kurt Angle at least before.


----------



## Joe Gill

oh fuck now a pointless womans match with 2 people who dont speak english


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

What's Okada doing in AEW?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

A PG Attitude said:


> No one can out work them... Cena?


Never


----------



## Mr316

JR probably just fell asleep.


----------



## Boldgerg

Joe Gill said:


> oh fuck now a pointless womans match with 2 people who dont speak english


I truly don't understand how anyone can give a fuck when they don't even speak a word of English. Promos are a huge part of wrestling, and they can't cut them in the language the majority of their fans speak.


----------



## 3venflow

Danielallen1410 said:


> How’s that?


He said no one can out work him. Christian has a rep in the business as one of the smartest, most talented workers.


----------



## Oracle

Just get the title of these boring cunts.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Randy Lahey

Women's wrestling is hard enough to get over. But women that can't speak english should never be featured on an American wrestling program. It's a loser


----------



## izhack111

Boldgerg said:


> I truly don't understand how anyone can give a fuck when they don't even speak a word of English. Promos are a huge part of wrestling, and they can't cut them in the language the majority of their fans speak.


Because Omega is a fucking idiot


----------



## tower_

5 minute back and forth hype video entirely in Japanese

Why?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok this is a definite piss break match


----------



## Nothing Finer




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boldgerg said:


> I truly don't understand how anyone can give a fuck when they don't even speak a word of English. Promos are a huge part of wrestling, and they can't cut them in the language the majority of their fans speak.


Omega doesn't know how to book


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This should be a good match.


----------



## Trophies

I’m sure this will be a good match but I really don’t expect a title change or anything...like most people I’m assuming.


----------



## Mr316

We’re probably getting Miro and Sabian vs OC and Taylor after that. What a show 😂


----------



## Boldgerg

Mute and a game of FIFA it is. Could not give a single fuck about this.


----------



## RapShepard

This would've been better if they told this story over weeks and not right before the match.


----------



## Chan Hung

So i bought the ppv, but damn so far this show has honestly been a let down, pretty shit. Hopefully it gets better after this match


----------



## RKing85

Going with Shida to retain here. Expecting this to be pretty good.


----------



## TMTT

They need some top tier women.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> We’re probably getting Miro and Sabian vs OC and Taylor after that. What a show 😂


Yeah if this ppv lets me down like the last one then thats it i am free streaming, no more supporting this shit. Last time i pay for it. So it better pick up.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> So i bought the ppv, but damn so far this show has honestly been a let down, pretty shit. Hopefully it gets better after this match


I’m just waiting for Kenny and the reveal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

If I wasn't engaged already, Shida would be my waifu. 🥵


----------



## Randy Lahey

TMTT said:


> They need some top tier women.


AJ Lee and Cm Punk package deal


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Well I've switched to the NBA all star game which I never thought I'd say!


----------



## Mr316

Why did they have her win the tournament? I don’t get it...


----------



## kyledriver

Chan Hung said:


> So i bought the ppv, but damn so far this show has honestly been a let down, pretty shit. Hopefully it gets better after this match


Same man, they need better pacing for ppvs. And cut the battle royale bullshit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC93

First time watching AEW and i'm failing to see all the AEW hype


----------



## Geeee

Man you guys are relentless. I think Shida's cool


----------



## Mr316

What in the hell is this...


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao this is goofy as fuck


----------



## Whoanma

Those chops...


----------



## Joe Gill

what if tony khan offered the rock a small percentage ownership stake in company to be a part of aew?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Shida is hot. But I don't give a shit about fat girl


----------



## The XL 2

Geeee said:


> Man you guys are relentless. I think Shida's cool


Shida is, but this Japanese female clone of Greg Valentine isn't.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

3 mins in this is the best match of the night already.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Big Show said great worker. So it's a guy known for wrestling.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Joe Gill said:


> what if tony khan offered the rock a small percentage ownership stake in company to be a part of aew?


Are you trying to blame the Rock for how bad this is?


----------



## Nothing Finer

Can't work harder than that


----------



## Trophies

Hey I wanna catch Shida.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

This Ryo Mizoni character has the woat look of any female wrestler. Combined with the fact she can't speak english, why the fuck is she on TV?


----------



## qntntgood

I can't wait for the next cornette podcast,because he going to have a field day.


----------



## yeahbaby!

This woman is fucking awful


----------



## justinkjones1993

LMAO this is laughably bad.

And people have the nerve to hate on Charlotte Flair.


----------



## RapShepard

That chop spot was stupid


Geeee said:


> Man you guys are relentless. I think Shida's cool


She has fine matches but they've done her no favors by giving her little to no character and not many real feuds for people to care about.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> So i bought the ppv, but damn so far this show has honestly been a let down, pretty shit. Hopefully it gets better after this match


Were two matches in...


----------



## tower_

Shida is a decent enough worker who is worth a spot on the AEW Women's roster especially. But she's been its champion for nearly a year and just started speaking English like a month ago

Her challenger was going to "retire" because no one in Japan wants to book her anymore


----------



## Jokerface17

Shida can be entertaining but this other chick is atrocious so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Mizunami trying to give JR a heart attack with all her antics in this match.


----------



## izhack111

We still have OC and Matt Hardy oh boy what a night!


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Were two matches in...


Well that near 30 minute battle royale kinda killed a lot of moods


----------



## ImpactFan

Would like to remind everyone there was Tayconti & Britt in this tournament... Allie was not in it... and this is the match they give us lol


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Serious question, was Mizuanami born a man? She has the body of bobby hill


----------



## Joe Gill

this crowd is dead


----------



## Mr316

This would be considered one of the worst episode of Dynamite. And...it’s actually a PPV.


----------



## Geeee

Is Ryo a big Al Snow fan using his spot in from of him


----------



## izhack111

ImpactFan said:


> Would like to remind everyone there was Tayconti & Britt in this tournament... Allie was not in it... and this is the match they give us lol


Omega fucking suck like all others elite members


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is good so far, but realistically this will most likely just be a good match when I wish there was more story or something to it. Would be cool if Mizunami came over and stayed in AEW though, they could build around her and the small crop of good women they currently have. 

Even then, would have preferred Britt or Rosa winning


----------



## Joe Gill

if this is the forbidden door... lock that shit up and throw away the key


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Why was this put on PPV? Seriously....this is awful. This woman in the blue and red is the drizzling shits. This PPV is going to end at 2am at this rate.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mizunami can't get me to care about her. She is like a poor man's gimmick of Okada without the look, charisma, or in ring ability.


----------



## 3venflow

Excalibur did an admirable job of explaining the backstory. The problem is, American audiences are conditioned to SEEING the story play out on their screens, so a verbal description falls flat.

That said, this is a very good match.


----------



## ImpactFan

Seriously Thea needs to come out after this match, challenge for the belt OR become the booker for the Women


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Serious question, was Mizuanami born a man? She has the body of bobby hill


No she's just chubby. You act like you never seen a chubby woman before. Not everyone has the same body type.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Serious? How is this show better than Dynamite? So far this shit SUCKS


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Every AEW PPV match has to be at least 20 minutes. It's crazy.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ham and Egger said:


> Mizunami can't get me to care about her. She is like a poor man's gimmick of Okada.


----------



## Randy Lahey

If you going to book female wrestlers for American audience, they gotta be attractive.


----------



## izhack111

Worst Aew ppv so far! This shit sucks!


----------



## The XL 2

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Serious question, was Mizuanami born a man? She has the body of bobby hill


She was conceived when Greg Valentine was on tour in Japan


----------



## tower_

3venflow said:


> Excalibur did an admirable job of explaining the backstory. The problem is, American audiences are conditioned to SEEING the story play out on their screens, so a verbal description falls flat.
> 
> That said, this is a very good match.


If they really wanted to sell this (which I'm not convinced of) they couldve filmed a couple segments with Shida while she was in Japan of her going back to her old gyms, mention she was in whatever company with this other girl who IIRC is an old friend of hers, then have another segment explaining the back story before 2 minutes before the match


----------



## TJC93

Does every match last an hour?


----------



## CoverD

There's no way in hell Ryo wins this.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No she's just chubby. You act like you never seen a chubby woman before. Not everyone has the same body type.


Most chubby women are still shaped like women. This "girl" is shaped like a fat preteen boy. That's why I ask if she is biologically a woman.


----------



## Boldgerg

TJC93 said:


> Does every match last an hour?


Yes.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Honestly this card sucks. Horrible PPV. Long and shitty. Anx the tag match all Dork Order members. What a shit PPV needs to pick up!!


----------



## Mr316

This is....god awful.


----------



## Oracle

Shida cant even pin this fatty


----------



## 30yearfan

I love AEW but why the fuck is this match so long


----------



## izhack111

KrysRaw1 said:


> Honestly this card sucks. Horrible PPV. Long and shitty. Anx the tag match all Dork Order members. What a shit PPV needs to pick up!!


We still have OC and Hardy hahaha


----------



## Trophies

Ok let’s end this please


----------



## 30yearfan

Nobody cares


----------



## KrysRaw1

End this shit AEW


----------



## ABH-22

I'm quite liking this, are people not enjoying due to Ryo's looks?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Well that near 30 minute battle royale kinda killed a lot of moods


It was about what I expected. Glad Death Triangle won.


----------



## Danielallen1410

This is a good match


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony needs to close the door on Japanese wrestling. It'll never sell in the US


----------



## RKing85

I am convinced the only reason they didn't have Britt win the tournament and win the title here is because they want it to be big and they thought it would get lost in the shuffle underneath the barbed wire match and the Sting return. They are going to really focus on Britt winning the title on an episode of Dynamite.

At least that is what I am trying to convince myself.


----------



## qntntgood

Joe Gill said:


> this crowd is dead


Right the wrestling journalists, are trying their hardest to defend aew on Twitter.


----------



## TJC93

Boldgerg said:


> Yes.


Lovely


----------



## tower_

Lmao Shida couldnt even lift her


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Who booked this shit?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Most chubby women are still shaped like women. This "girl" is shaped like a fat preteen boy. That's why I ask if she is biologically a woman.


Dude women are shaped differently chill.


----------



## Mr316

JR probably wondering if he’s still drunk from last night.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Most chubby women are still shaped like women. This "girl" is shaped like a fat preteen boy. That's why I ask if she is biologically a woman.


lmao you gonna keep being a prick or what?


----------



## RapShepard

ABH-22 said:


> I'm quite liking this, are people not enjoying due to Ryo's looks?


It's cool, but the lack of story makes it hard to really get into.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Randy Lahey said:


> If you going to book female wrestlers for American audience, they gotta be attractive.


or at least look intimidating


----------



## KrysRaw1

Way to kill the crowd. Boring shit


----------



## CoverD

30yearfan said:


> I love AEW but why the fuck is this match so long


To give the women decent time.


----------



## justinkjones1993

Everybody in this company has the same issue. No psychology whatsoever. Nobody employed by this company has any idea what it is or what it means. 10,000 near falls a match for no reason.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Good match that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This needs to end already. 

Thank god


----------



## Mr316

I paid 50$ and I feel like I’m being tortured.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fuck me, another 500 fucking near falls. Anyone saying this is good is delusional, and these fucking nerds in the crowd chanting "this is awesome" need a slap as well.


----------



## ABH-22

RapShepard said:


> It's cool, but the lack of story makes it hard to really get into.


Yeah it reeks of tournament final but the match itself was good


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Who booked this shit?


Since we had DX mentioned earlier


----------



## Danielallen1410

Boldgerg said:


> Fuck me, another 500 fucking near falls. Anyone saying this is good is delusional, and these fucking nerds in the crowd chanting "this is awesome" need a slap as well.


Imagine the crowd enjoying it 🙄


----------



## Trophies

Finally.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony needs to close the door on Japanese wrestling. It'll never sell in the US


Io, Asuka, Kairi, and Rihoooooooo says hello.


----------



## RapShepard

How many near falls is this lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Will this bitch go the fuck away


----------



## ABH-22

Fuck off Nyla


----------



## Boldgerg

Danielallen1410 said:


> Good match that.


Lol.


----------



## Joe Gill

kenny omega might be the worst booker in wrestling history


----------



## kyledriver

I thought it was decent, probably the best match so far lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

Fuck me Who cares about this fucking shit


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tony Khan is the ultimate wrestling geek, so of course he's going to put on something like this that only a tiny tiny tiny % of even hardcore wrestling fans would care about


----------



## yeahbaby!

Awesome spinning knee finish and none of the announcers say anything about it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match, just no real juice to it though.


----------



## Trophies

Omg Vickie with those vicious kicks!


----------



## MoxAsylum

can nyla rose please go away already ?


----------



## 3venflow

Britt/Nyla/Itoh faction?


----------



## tower_

Biggest problem is there was never any scenario whatsoever in which you thought Shida was dropping the belt there. It had even less chance of happening than the Abadon feud, which was also a joke


----------



## justinkjones1993

Is it just me or does Jim Ross sound annoyed?


----------



## TMTT

Trophies said:


> Omg Vickie with those vicious kicks!


Orange Cassidy is impressed.


----------



## kyledriver

Well it's edible time 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

This so far has been worse than the last AEW PPV good job Tony


----------



## Oracle

Yes big Nyla Rose is scared to get in the ring with Thunder Rosa.

this fucking company


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't know what's happening right now.


----------



## Braylyt

Still really excited about the rest of the show but the more the night progresses, the more I'm hoping the surprise signing is Cornette doing shoot commentary next to JR and Excaliber


----------



## MoxAsylum

justinkjones1993 said:


> Is it just me or does Jim Ross sound annoyed?


Do you blame him? This show has been utter garbage so far


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Who made the decision to trot JR out there sounding like he's either drunk or has covid?


----------



## kyledriver

They really don't know how to pace a show

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

Braylyt said:


> Still really excited about the rest of the show but the more the night progresses, the more I'm hoping the surprise signing is Cornette doing shoot commentary next to JR and Excaliber


And i would stop watching, Cornette is a loud mouthed douche bag


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ham and Egger said:


> Io, Asuka, Kairi, and Rihoooooooo says hello.


Nobody is buying a ticket to see them. Their only marketable women are Britt, Tay Conti, and Anna Jay


----------



## izhack111

Oh yes more SHIT!!


----------



## 3venflow

Miro cancelling the tag match?


----------



## ABH-22

Right time for Miro to cut the shit and become legit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hope Miro destroys them


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Braylyt said:


> Still really excited about the rest of the show but the more the night progresses, the more I'm hoping the surprise signing is Cornette doing shoot commentary next to JR and Excaliber


Honestly I'd mark out way more for Cornette than anyone not named Brock or Punk


----------



## justinkjones1993

Our little dog pockets...


----------



## ImpactFan

I seriously hope that JR is doing ok


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Who here actually paid $60 to watch?


----------



## Trophies

Miro beasting.


----------



## 3venflow

Miro looks like a main eventer more than almost anyone in AEW. So push tf out of him.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

They really need to have Miro go solo. This geek he's with is doing him zero favors.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Who here actually paid $60 to watch?


People who have more money than brains?


----------



## RKing85

I love Chuck, but Miro needs to beat him here in 3 minutes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Miro looks like a main eventer more than almost anyone in AEW. So push tf out of him.


Miro and Cage look like future main eventers.


----------



## KrysRaw1

I can't wait for Cornette to rip this disaster of a turd. For a PPV this is embarrassing.


----------



## Geeee

Orange Cassidy getting the Stone Cold entrance here


----------



## izhack111

This is going to be a 20 min match too?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Why are the announcers claiming Chuck Taylor is covered in blood? Wen he has a small cut?


----------



## Boldgerg

izhack111 said:


> This is going to be a 20 min match too?


25.


----------



## Joe Gill

time to unleash miro and drop all the goofy geeky wrestling. enough is enough


----------



## KrysRaw1

ImpactFan said:


> I seriously hope that JR is doing ok


Is he drunk? His eyes are all squinty


----------



## MrMeeseeks

KrysRaw1 said:


> I can't wait for Cornette to rip this disaster of a turd. For a PPV this is embarrassing.


Then turn it off and quit bitching ffs why watch something you arent enjoying


----------



## PavelGaborik

Have Kip eat the pin, have Miro snap and destroy him after the match and get him away from these three geeks for Christ sakes.


----------



## kyledriver

KrysRaw1 said:


> Is he drunk? His eyes are all squinty


Edible

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I feel bad for anyone who paid full price for this shit


----------



## 30yearfan

Over an hour of matches with little to no build. Why the fuck so much time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Prematch was dope


----------



## Mr316

This has to be one of the worst PPV in the last 20 yesrs.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

izhack111 said:


> This is going to be a 20 min match too?


chuck is going to kick out of 10 Accolades


----------



## 3venflow

OC will prob run in and pin Kip in this, setting up Miro vs OC. Miro has beaten Trent and Chuck in singles so that'd be he hat-trick. But I wish they'd end this and give Miro a juicy program.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Randy Lahey said:


> Nobody is buying a ticket to see them. Their only marketable women are Britt, Tay Conti, and Anna Jay


And you think people are paying to see those botch machines? 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Danielallen1410

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who paid full price for this shit


But you’re still watching?


----------



## kyledriver

I feel bad for anybody who doesn't have $40 to spend 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Miro should of won this match on his own in like 2 minutes. NO need for this to go 20 minutes like everything else.


----------



## kyledriver

Omfg

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who paid full price for this shit


Eh I’m sure the exploding death match will deliver. Should be worth it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

KrysRaw1 said:


> I can't wait for Cornette to rip this disaster of a turd. For a PPV this is embarrassing.





Mr316 said:


> This has to be one of the worst PPV in the last 20 yesrs.


You clearly haven't watched much of the WWE over the course of the last several years.


----------



## KrysRaw1

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Who here actually paid $60 to watch?


Thing is this is worse than Dynamite. What a piece of shit show


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

kyledriver said:


> I feel bad for anybody who doesn't have $40 to spend
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Sorry I like AEW but the PPV format is antiquated. I'm not paying $40 for 3 hours of wrestling that I will never watch again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who paid full price for this shit


Don't cry for me, IWC. I'm enjoying the show.


----------



## Danielallen1410

KrysRaw1 said:


> Thing is this is worse than Dynamite. What a piece of shit show


Turn it off then?


----------



## qntntgood

justinkjones1993 said:


> Is it just me or does Jim Ross sound annoyed?


He dose,and you aren't the only one who can tell.


----------



## Geeee

I like how Kip looks like he's wearing the other half of Penelope's outfit


----------



## RapShepard

Danielallen1410 said:


> But you’re still watching?


What would you rate the show so far?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Why are the shit matches so long? Like 5 min would been nice for this.


----------



## tower_

What we really needed to get this PPV back on track was 10 minutes of Kip Sabian in the ring


----------



## Boldgerg

I've spent a lot of time defending AEW and I enjoy most of what they do, but I don't think it's wrong to say that this PPV is pure shit so far.


----------



## Danielallen1410

RapShepard said:


> What would you rate the show so far?


So fa I’ve enjoyed the women’s and the tag title match and didn’t enjoy the battle royal, this tag is ok. So I don’t know maybe a 6/10?


----------



## izhack111

Worst Aew ppv so far!


----------



## Trophies

Oh no OC kicks. Miro is dead!


----------



## Joe Gill

this is the problem with having 500 near finishes every dynamite.... you do it on the ppv and eveyone is numb to it... and excalibur yells at the top of his lungs and its just comes off as forced and cringey.


----------



## Oracle

Boldgerg said:


> I've spent a lot of time defending AEW and I enjoy most of what they do, but I don't think it's wrong to say that this PPV is pure shit so far.


1 hour and a half of nonsense trying to get everyone on the show.


----------



## KrysRaw1

OC looks like Christian


----------



## Dr. Middy

This really should have been on Dynamite, and if you wanted to do it here, I would have had Miro just squash Chunk and drag him to the back in like a minute. 

This gets a MEH from me.


----------



## somerandomfan

KrysRaw1 said:


> Is he drunk? His eyes are all squinty


You know he has Bells Palsy right?


----------



## qntntgood

MrMeeseeks said:


> Then turn it off and quit bitching ffs why watch something you arent enjoying


Because he paid for it


----------



## 3venflow

Miro is awesome, said it since day one. He's way above this level.


----------



## Boldgerg

Orange Cassidy is the most over pushed, bottom end jobber in wrestling history.


----------



## 3venflow

YES MIRO.


----------



## La Parka

Yeah,,, the signing isn't Brock, Cena or CM Punk.


----------



## Geeee

I think that match overdelivered. I was entertained


----------



## ABH-22

Miro what a beast


----------



## PavelGaborik

_*Miro is fucking awesome. 

now get him away from Kip*_


----------



## ImpactFan

Miro & Kip are breaking up soon, finally


----------



## drougfree

only cm punk can save this ppv


----------



## Randy Lahey

Miro is a beast. He's got that UFC intensity


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Danielallen1410 said:


> But you’re still watching?


Didn't pay a dime for it, and I'm sticking around to see the new signing


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seems like a lot of people here are hate watching.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, that match happened.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seeing Miro throw around OC like a child is undeniably the highlight of the PPV


----------



## Danielallen1410

A PG Attitude said:


> Seems like a lot of people here are hate watching.


Yep, watching so they can say it’s shit.


----------



## Trophies

Miro will be champ eventually. He looks great (most of the time) in this feud.


----------



## kyledriver

Miro and kip friction increasing 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

The match is match of the night so far


----------



## AEW on TNT

No one can OUT *WORK*


Phil Brooks


----------



## 3venflow

Christian to join IC?

MJF teasing betrayal there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Excellent tag match there. Great stuff and Miro looked like a beast, and playing the heel role well.


----------



## somerandomfan

Outside of the battle royal I've been enjoying the show, hasn't been great yet but not a bad show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Danielallen1410 said:


> Yep, watching so they can say it’s shit.


I see valid criticism isn't allowed in here. All the complaints so far are legitimate.


----------



## Joe Gill

A PG Attitude said:


> Seems like a lot of people here are hate watching.


no we are just objective... if its shit its shit... and so far its shit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Yeah MJF is teasing taking over.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Come on get to the fucking signing already


----------



## Danielallen1410

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I see valid criticism isn't allowed in here. All the complaints so far are legitimate.


I think the battle royal was awful. But worst show ever because of one bad match is just not fair.


----------



## izhack111

So all the shit matches are in the first 2 hours


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This match doesn't need a video package.


----------



## ABH-22

This has been a real solid show so far a few overperforming and a few as expected and we haven't even touched the main attractions to the PPV yet. 

Just hope Hangman beats the breaks off Hardy and puts him into retirement


----------



## La Parka

A PG Attitude said:


> Seems like a lot of people here are hate watching.


I'm enjoying the show.

It's like watching "The Room". You know its bad but you know the people doing the work actually think this shit is good so its kinda funny.


----------



## kyledriver

First match that I actually care about

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Danielallen1410 said:


> I think the battle royal was awful. But worst show ever because of one bad match is just not fair.


The last part of the battle royal was great


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

Joe Gill said:


> no we are just objective... if its shit its shit... and so far its shit


objective said the poster with corny as an avy..... its hate watching


----------



## Dr. Middy

Everybody is allowed opinions on the show, good or bad, but I do laugh at the idea this is the worst PPV in 20 years.


----------



## TD Stinger

So Jericho's getting dumped next week. Cool.


----------



## La Parka

ABH-22 said:


> This has been a real solid show so far a few overperforming and a few as expected and we haven't even touched the main attractions to the PPV yet.


please don't drive home


----------



## Chan Hung

Well it's one hour and half and nothing at all has stood out, as in MUST SEE AGAIN, all forgettable. The show has been a disappointment for me. I am still giving hope though that it comes through.


----------



## MoxAsylum

KrysRaw1 said:


> I can't wait for Cornette to rip this disaster of a turd. For a PPV this is embarrassing.


nobody cares what cornette says.


----------



## RapShepard

Danielallen1410 said:


> So fa I’ve enjoyed the women’s and the tag title match and didn’t enjoy the battle royal, this tag is ok. So I don’t know maybe a 6/10?


A 6 out of 10 is meh to bad type territory so you should get the hate the PPV is getting.


----------



## TD Stinger

Show's been solid so far. Not really bad but not great either. Just solid. The main events should elevate this show higher, I believe.


----------



## MoxAsylum

I'm beyond tired of Matt Hardy


----------



## AEW on TNT

LOL....................


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Danielallen1410 said:


> I think the battle royal was awful. But worst show ever because of one bad match is just not fair.


Bucks vs Inner Circle sucked, was way too long and had next to no storytelling to it. Women's match sucked, Miro match was fine but too long.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I’m just watching for the signing ,Sting and the main event


----------



## TJC93

TD Stinger said:


> Show's been solid so far. Not really bad but not great either. Just solid. The main events should elevate this show higher, I believe.


Solid shit?


----------



## Trophies

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Everybody is allowed opinions on the show, good or bad, but I do laugh at the idea this is the worst PPV in 20 years.


There are always the overdramatic folk in here lol


----------



## AEW on TNT

hour left


----------



## A PG Attitude

PushCrymeTyme said:


> objective said the poster with corny as an avy..... its hate watching


Says it all. Some people have decided they weren't gonna enjoy it before a bell rang.


----------



## rbl85

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bucks vs Inner Circle sucked, was way too long and had next to no storytelling to it. Women's match sucked, Miro match was fine but too long.


Yet the majority of people on twitter are praising it


----------



## Danielallen1410

RapShepard said:


> A 6 out of 10 is meh to bad type territory so you should get the hate the PPV is getting.


No a 5/10 is average. But we haven’t got to the top matches yet.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Page should beat Hardy in 5 mins or less. Hardy can't even move in the ring at this point.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Undercard for me I'd give maybe a 7/10 or so, which is good. This should be a fun match, I like the story they've done for it.


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao Matt Hardy is more over than Hangman


----------



## Claro De Luna

A PG Attitude said:


> Seems like a lot of people here are hate watching.


Haters will hate. These are the same so called fans who are illegally streaming. It's been an entertaining show so far.


----------



## Boldgerg

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Page should beat Hardy in 5 mins or less. Hardy can't even move in the ring at this point.


It'll go 15 minimum, like every match.


----------



## AEW on TNT

hour till reveal


----------



## Geeee

I feel like when they have a decent number of fans, they should put the real fans near the front instead of the Dark jobbers

Maybe covid rules prevent the fans being near the wrestlers?


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Come on get to the fucking signing already


Are you really that excited for Christian or Kurt Angle?


----------



## grecefar

Finished watching the battle royal, pac and fenix team is sick, I love it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## KrysRaw1

Is this the worst AEW PPV? I believe it is


----------



## latinoheat4life2

PavelGaborik said:


> Are you really that excited for Christian or Kurt Angle?


I don’t think it’s any of these 2


----------



## AEW on TNT

58 min left till reveal


----------



## kyledriver

Matt's about 15 years beyond his prime 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinkjones1993

This match right here should have opened the show. This is good so far.


----------



## kyledriver

AEW on TNT said:


> 58 min left till reveal


Dude stfu

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

somerandomfan said:


> You know he has Bells Palsy right?


Yes. But I'm concerned he's drunk. Then again i should be too this ppv has been a waste


----------



## RapShepard

Danielallen1410 said:


> No a 5/10 is average. But we haven’t got to the top matches yet.


Not really lol. I mean put it like this you weren't watching the show and someone who's opinion said the first 2 hours was a 6/10 is that something you'd rush to see because it sounds good?


----------



## PavelGaborik

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I don’t think it’s any of these 2


We'll see in an hour or so, I'd be shocked if I was wrong.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rbl85 said:


> Yet the majority of people on twitter are praising it


I mean when you look at the people who praise it on Twitter that's not saying much.


----------



## Trophies

Whoa Pete Dunne is All Elite.


----------



## Mr316

TD Stinger said:


> Show's been solid so far. Not really bad but not great either. Just solid. The main events should elevate this show higher, I believe.


Some of you have extremely low standards. This show is garbage.


----------



## AEW on TNT

kyledriver said:


> Dude stfu
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


jump off a cliff


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean when you look at the people who praise it on Twitter that's not saying much.


Yeah cause looking at the shit you post give you tons of credibility


----------



## latinoheat4life2

PavelGaborik said:


> We'll see in an hour or so, I'd be shocked if I was wrong.


I really hope you are wrong otherwise .....


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Mr316 said:


> Some of you have extremely low standards. This show is garbage.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> Are you really that excited for Christian or Kurt Angle?


Nope, but it's better than whatever this is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> Whoa Pete Dunne is All Elite.


He also got his gimmicks confused. Biting is for Impact Broken Matt.


----------



## AEW on TNT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He also got his gimmicks confused. Biting is for Impact Broken Matt.


getting sick of matt tbh


----------



## ABH-22

Mr316 said:


> Some of you have extremely low standards. This show is garbage.


Those low standards are called "WWE"


----------



## AEW on TNT

ABH-22 said:


> Those low standards are called "WWE"


lmao


----------



## KrysRaw1

Imagine being in person with this awful mess and then the time you get to see Sting is on the tron lol


----------



## kyledriver

AEW on TNT said:


> jump off a cliff


You gonna update us every minute?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

You know the show sucks when Matt Hardy has the best match.


----------



## somerandomfan

KrysRaw1 said:


> Yes. But I'm concerned he's drunk. Then again i should be too this ppv has been a waste


He's been accused of that before because of his condition, he's addressed that already.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369121489942876160


----------



## Britz94xD

Are they really doing a 2nd TNT show with THIS roster....Bro..


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yeah cause looking at the shit you post give you tons of credibility


I mean I base my opinions on a storytelling viewpoint and so far this show has been nothing but bad storytelling.


----------



## Joe Gill

A PG Attitude said:


> Says it all. Some people have decided they weren't gonna enjoy it before a bell rang.


nope...if the 2nd half of the show is great I will praise it. Looking forward to the main event. So far this show has been garbage by ppv standards.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Britz94xD said:


> Are they really doing a 2nd TNT show with THIS roster....Bro..


I hope not


----------



## rbl85

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean when you look at the people who praise it on Twitter that's not saying much.


Still more people than you and a couple of other guys


----------



## Danielallen1410

RapShepard said:


> Not really lol. I mean put it like this you weren't watching the show and someone who's opinion said the first 2 hours was a 6/10 is that something you'd rush to see because it sounds good?


I didn’t say it was a great show, I said it wasn’t a bad show.


----------



## A PG Attitude

ABH-22 said:


> Those low standards are called "WWE"


Nailed it.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Danielallen1410 said:


> I didn’t say it was a great show, I said it wasn’t a bad show.


oh come on it has been good


----------



## Boldgerg

Dead match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rbl85 said:


> Still more people than you and a couple of other guys


That's their low standards for ya


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Also like Cage and Darby, so hopefully that tag match delivers too.


----------



## Joe Gill

justinkjones1993 said:


> This match right here should have opened the show. This is good so far.


yup solid match so far...decent storytelling...


----------



## AEW on TNT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Also like Cage and Darby, so hopefully that tag match delivers too.


yea


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I said this last year when WWE was doing it and I'll say it now that AEW is doing it....its 2021 you should NOT have Matt Hardy working singles matches. The guy can barley move.


----------



## rbl85

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That's their low standards for ya


Yea sure....


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'll give this match credit it has been better than the rest of the show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This match is chill. Sometimes AEW matches can feel very frantic. Matches like this are a change of pace. It's welcome.


----------



## ABH-22

Page carrying Hardy to a decent match here, good storytelling


----------



## AEW on TNT

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I said this last year when WWE was doing it and I'll say it now that AEW is doing it....its 2021 you should NOT have Matt Hardy working singles matches. The guy can barley move.


didn't he retire in wwe?


----------



## KrysRaw1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Come on get to the fucking signing already


Yep. Only thing good about the show so far is maybe that!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I think people are hyping up this signing. I'm keeping my expectations low so I'm not disappointed. It might not be that huge.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I still think Page is by far the best long term star AEW has. He's very good and has the look. I'm so confused why AEW keeps pushing Matt Hardy in 2021 though.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Crowd is dead but this has been the best match tonight by a wide margin.


----------



## rbl85

It's me or JR voice seem better ?


----------



## 3venflow

Not sure you'll get a better match out of Hardy in 2021. Hangman is great.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The best part of this PPV so far is Miro. He's a star. He should be booked like prime Goldberg


----------



## AEW on TNT

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think people are hyping up this signing. I'm keeping my expectations low so I'm not disappointed. It might not be that huge.


----------



## AEW on TNT

rbl85 said:


> It's me or JR voice seem better ?


cold


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Of course the best match storytelling wise involves a veteran who knows how to tell stories, Matt may be dead physically but he knows entertainment


----------



## AEW on TNT

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Of course the best match storytelling wise involves a veteran who knows how to tell stories, Matt may be dead physically but he knows entertainment


lmao


----------



## KrysRaw1

rbl85 said:


> It's me or JR voice seem better ?


He's better


----------



## Joe Gill

you notice how very few people are shitting on this match? because its actually a good match! see how that works?


----------



## AEW on TNT

KrysRaw1 said:


> He's better


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Matt Hardy has always been a great wrestler. He doesn't need to do much.


----------



## kyledriver

Fuckkkkk lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I HATE how finishers mean nothing in wrestling in 2021. That includes WWE this isn't just an AEW problem.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh fuck off you dollar store Street Profits


----------



## kyledriver

Omg why 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drougfree

why is matt hardy still wrestling in 2021?


----------



## The XL 2

Pro wrestling is so shit nowadays. No false finish is even believable anymore.


----------



## 3venflow

YES Hangman!


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was pretty damn good.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Crowd mostly dead.


----------



## AEW on TNT

This wine is mighty good


----------



## kyledriver

Ok hangman's officially gonna join DO

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielallen1410

Really good match and finish.


----------



## Oracle

Every match doesnt need to end in some clusterfuck. 


ffs


----------



## FrankenTodd

Good match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEW on TNT

KrysRaw1 said:


> Crowd mostly dead.


sadly but is there really a crowd


----------



## Trophies

Pretty good match. Dark Order got Hangman's back.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Finishers don't mean anything anymore that's just great.


----------



## RKing85

if Matt Hardy had beaten Hangman Page in 2021, I would have rioted.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nice match.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

For the people saying an hour left until the announcement, did I miss a segment where they said the signing would be at 10:45? I'm struggling staying up for this but will if its really coming before 11.


----------



## rbl85

AEW on TNT said:


> sadly but is there really a crowd


1300 people


----------



## Dr. Middy

Way better than expected. Match was structured really well, they did the heel stuff with PP, Dark Order helps out and Hangman gets the big win with a great finish.

This was all good stuff.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well that was decent at least


----------



## izhack111

Good match


----------



## kyledriver

Bring on the whiskey

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match there. Hangman and Hardy worked a solid pace.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Wayyy too much Shit Order tonight!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good result. Adam Page needs that win way more than Matt Hardy


----------



## AEW on TNT

kyledriver said:


> Bring on the whiskey
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


cheers


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No beer product placement lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Hangman hugging Dark Order is actually kinda sweet and heartwarming.


----------



## AEW on TNT

rbl85 said:


> 1300 people


less then that lol


----------



## Trophies

I had to take a sip of my Bud Light Platinum lol


----------



## Schwartzxz

AEW on TNT said:


> jump off a cliff


OMG you told him to kill himself. how could you say something like that? what is wrong with you? something like this should not be allowed or ignored. you should be banned for saying something like this. how awful of you. you are a horrible person. horrible.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

RKing85 said:


> if Matt Hardy had beaten Hangman Page in 2021, I would have rioted.


In your room?


----------



## tower_

I enjoy Hangman and that was a good match for the most part. Dont think it needed the extra curriculars aside from maybe one Private Party cameo but whatever


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Inner Circle vs Young Bucks: 2/10
Battle Royale: 1.5/10
Women's Match: 2/10
Miro & Friends vs OC/Taylor: 4/10
Hangman vs Hardy: 5.5/10

Those are my ratings so far.


----------



## ABH-22

Last minute bets on the sixth man then? Ethan Page or Nick Aldis are my guesses with Guevara an outside shot


----------



## AEW on TNT

Schwartzxz said:


> OMG you told him to kill himself. how could you say something like that? what is wrong with you? something like this should not be allowed or ignored. you should be banned for saying something like this. how awful of you. you are a horrible person. horrible.


I don't mean actually jump off a cliff ...


----------



## The XL 2

ABH-22 said:


> Page carrying Hardy to a decent match here, good storytelling


A green indy kid like Page doesn't "carry" anyone, let alone a Matt Hardy, who has been a good hand for decades.


----------



## Geeee

Adam Page with them Koolaidweisers


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lets see who the mystery guy is in the ladder match. Could be RVD


----------



## Joe Gill

hangman vs hardy was a great match...but they didnt need hangman to kickout out of both hardy finishers... maybe just one finisher but both is going too far once again destroying the credibility of finishers


----------



## AEW on TNT

Randy Lahey said:


> Lets see who the mystery guy is in the ladder match. Could be RVD



hmm


----------



## ABH-22

The XL 2 said:


> A green indy kid like Page doesn't "carry" anyone, let alone a Matt Hardy, who has been a good hand for decades.


Was more referring to the fact that a pint of milk turns quicker than Hardy


----------



## Oracle

ABH-22 said:


> Last minute bets on the sixth man then? Ethan Page or Nick Aldis are my guesses with Guevara an outside shot


Shawn Spears.


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page debut incoming?


----------



## Oracle

Randy Lahey said:


> Lets see who the mystery guy is in the ladder match. Could be RVD


Spears


----------



## RKing85

Ethan Page is my prediction for the mystery entrant.

Mike Bailey if he lied about his 5 years not being up for a few more weeks.


----------



## One Shed

I watched the last three matches in the car. Did not miss a ton.


----------



## AEW on TNT

UGHHHHHH guys...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The XL 2 said:


> A green indy kid like Page doesn't "carry" anyone, let alone a Matt Hardy, who has been a good hand for decades.


I'm not sure Hangman can be considered green.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cody's lisp gets pretty annoying at times.


----------



## RapShepard

Cool match


----------



## Randy Lahey

Obviously the mystery guy is going to win.


----------



## AEW on TNT

terrible


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*After that match, I don't want to see anyone complaining about Matt Hardy burying people. He put over Hangman huge.*


----------



## The XL 2

Lmfao holy shit at that Cuomo line. Max Caster is the fucking man.


----------



## PavelGaborik

LOL at that Cuomo line....I'm actually starting to like this kid


----------



## A PG Attitude

RVD or Christian as the 6th man.


----------



## Bosnian21

I really like Caster


----------



## One Shed

ok that was pretty far. A lot worse than the dogwalker line.


----------



## Trophies

Bruh these bars again lol I wonder who writes them


----------



## RT1981

so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


----------



## Joe Gill

someone tell this dude its 2021 and not 1982... he should be battling kool moe dee at harlem world


----------



## MoxAsylum

That rap was hilarious


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol blood on my hands like governor cuomo...i like this guy


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

max is a fooking star


----------



## AEW on TNT

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept he fact that AEW is better.


----------



## 3venflow

Archer back to decking random people, you love to see it.


----------



## AEW on TNT

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


EXACTLY


----------



## RapShepard

Shit looks like a sonic coin lol


----------



## tower_

Joe Gill said:


> hangman vs hardy was a great match...but they didnt need hangman to kickout out of both hardy finishers... maybe just one finisher but both is going too far once again destroying the credibility of finishers


This goes back to how they book Dynamite. If they hadnt already ruined every finisher in the business (and to be fair, it wasnt them who started this) there's a story you can tell to an over the hill veteran having his best stuff kicked out of by a better, newer generations best talent

But in this context it just looks like more spammed false finishes


----------



## AEW on TNT

3venflow said:


> Archer back to decking random people, you love to see it.


lmao


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


Or the show has just sucked?


----------



## Dr. Middy

So given that giant ring, is Sonic the Hedgehog the 6th one in the match?


----------



## somerandomfan

He can't rap but fuck that was still funny.


----------



## RT1981

Two Sheds said:


> ok that was pretty far. A lot worse than the dogwalker line.


oh shut up sick of snow flakes like you trying to ruin stuff for everybody. 

relax and just have fun for god sakes


----------



## Nothing Finer

Show's been garbage so far. Inner Circle/Bucks has been the only decent match. $50 for this shit is unreal. 

Last three matches could still pull it out of the fire.


----------



## MoxAsylum

OMG what if it's Cena? Dude wire a chain like Cena and Tony said "attitude adjustment"


----------



## Joe Gill

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


aew is better than wwe... but this ppv has still been shit though other than last match...but i have a feeling its going to get a lot better


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Pentaaaaa


----------



## TJC93

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


A 1/10 PPV is better than WWE, doesn't mean this isn't utter shit as well


----------



## KrysRaw1

So Cody wins?


----------



## Fallfarc

PavelGaborik said:


> You clearly haven't watched much of the WWE over the course of the last several years.


Wwe has been terrible for 15 years


RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


Yeah a few alright, this ppv is still terrible though, it's wwe levels of terrible


----------



## One Shed

RT1981 said:


> oh shut up sick of snow flakes like you trying to ruin stuff for everybody.
> 
> relax and just have fun for god sakes


Hey, I have defended him before and will here too. I am fine with it and hate cancel culture. I just know it will draw heat, which is a good thing for a heel to have.


----------



## izhack111

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


Take TK's cock out of your mouth so we can understand what you saying


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Cody stop with the Snoop Dogg music. It's not cool.


----------



## Nothing Finer

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


Nah. We're just watching a shit show. If it was good I'd be the first one praising it.


----------



## justinkjones1993

Maybe the wrestling business has just passed me by and I'm an old man now, but outside of the Hardy and Page match, this has not been enjoyable at all for me. I'm not saying I'm the authority on it, it's all subjective. I just don't care for this kind of wrestling. I'm really trying to give it a chance.


----------



## 3venflow

ALL EGO


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

the brass ring bruh they made it literal


----------



## RapShepard

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


Do some of y'all actually like AEW lol. It's like y'all watch the whole time thinking about WWE.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

That Snoop remix is ass. It HAS to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Who dis?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Gill

justinkjones1993 said:


> Maybe the wrestling business has just passed me by and I'm an old man now, but outside of the Hardy and Page match, this has not been enjoyable at all for me. I'm not saying I'm the authority on it, it's all subjective. I just don't care for this kind of wrestling. I'm really trying to give it a chance.


you arent alone


----------



## Oracle

Who the fuck is this dude?


----------



## KrysRaw1

Ethan Page. And Hangman Page. Are they related???


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

justinkjones1993 said:


> Maybe the wrestling business has just passed me by and I'm an old man now, but outside of the Hardy and Page match, this has not been enjoyable at all for me. I'm not saying I'm the authority on it, it's all subjective. I just don't care for this kind of wrestling. I'm really trying to give it a chance.


You're not alone this show has been pretty terrible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ethan


----------



## One Shed

well a lot of people called this one


----------



## Trophies

Hey Ethan Page....no ninjas lol


----------



## ImpactFan

Ethan Page!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABH-22

Cool I like All Ego a lot


----------



## DaSlacker

RT1981 said:


> so many bitter WWE marks in this thread who can't accept the fact that AEW is better.


In fairness it's not difficult to be better than WWE lol. When a ultra PG wrestling company has burned the mannequin of a man to a crisp and then hyping his big return. Well it's pretty much jumped the shark.


----------



## RT1981

Two Sheds said:


> Hey, I have defended him before and will here too. I am fine with it and hate cancel culture. I just know it will draw heat, which is a good thing for a heel to have.


it like John Cena back in his rapper days nothing to get worked up over glad to see you not offended by it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well that was expected.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Oracle said:


> Who the fuck is this dude?


What a shitty debut for this match Again. Worst PPV of AEW ive ever seen!


----------



## One Shed

I legit thought the sixth man was going to be Sonic the Hedgehog given that ring.


----------



## Mr316

Are we suppose to go crazy for Ethan Page? Is it really worth making him a surprise entrant?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Ethan Page is cool. He improved a ton in Impact before he left, and it would be interesting since him and Darby have a lot of history they could play off of (they feuded a ton in Evolve).


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Never heard of Ethan Page. Has a good look though.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ethan Page has the look to be a star


----------



## Boldgerg

The crowd had no idea who he was, and neither do I.


----------



## tower_

Am I supposed to know who this guy is?


----------



## Geeee

I think this would've been a good time for a name change. Weird to have two unrelated Pages


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cargill cheering Cody? So much for storytelling


----------



## Danielallen1410

KrysRaw1 said:


> What a shitty debut for this match Again. Worst PPV of AEW ive ever seen!


jeez give it a rest


----------



## RT1981

izhack111 said:


> Take TK's cock out of your mouth so we can understand what you saying


and you get Vince's cock out of your mouth.


----------



## The XL 2

justinkjones1993 said:


> Maybe the wrestling business has just passed me by and I'm an old man now, but outside of the Hardy and Page match, this has not been enjoyable at all for me. I'm not saying I'm the authority on it, it's all subjective. I just don't care for this kind of wrestling. I'm really trying to give it a chance.


It's just indy style. Sloppy high spots that look like shit, 100 false finishes a match. Its garbage


----------



## kyledriver

One ring to rule them all

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Ethan Page is a great pick up. Would have been great in NXT too. Can see him getting quickly lost in the shuffle though.


----------



## RapShepard

Penta just yelling lol


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Man, there are so many matches left. No way this ends before midnight.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ethan Page is nothing without Josh Alexander.


----------



## KrysRaw1

More FUCKING DORK ORDER!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## A PG Attitude

KrysRaw1 said:


> What a shitty debut for this match Again. Worst PPV of AEW ive ever seen!


Shut up man we haven't had the marquee matches yet.


----------



## Mr316

More Dark Order stuff because...why the hell not. Seriously anyone defending this show is absolutely insane.


----------



## Jokerface17

Ethan Page isn’t a god level signing but he’s a good pick up IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

Ethan page is a dollar tree Johnny Gargano


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

with all these botches you have to remember they are wrestling outside in 50 degree weather


----------



## Mr316

tower_ said:


> Am I supposed to know who this guy is?


No.


----------



## ImpactFan

Ethan has lost a lot of weight these last months


----------



## RT1981

this ppv is fine don't know why the WWE marks are crying guess they just love to make everyone as misable as them


----------



## holy

Who is Ethan Page?


----------



## TheFiend666

Please have Cody win just so I can laugh my fkin ass off at him over booking himself again lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Tons of botchamania tonight. This could be possibly one of my least favorite shows from AEW. I would say Dynamite tops this. What a shame. You have people buying this, including myself and we get this fucking nightmare of a show that has been booked horribly. You have more appearances by Dark Order than need be, a lot of long winded matches and nothing really that has stood out as awesome lets be honest and not kid each other. I mean if you like this show, pass the sauce please! Lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ethan Page looks like Cristiano Ronaldo the soccer player.


----------



## Joe Gill

6 man ladder match and nothing is happening


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

When you're relying on a 60 year old Sting to be one of your marquee stars of the show you know something is wrong.


----------



## ImpactFan

Why are they doing those stupid moves: EVERY FUCKING ONE IS ON THE FLOOR, JUST CLIMB THE SHITTY LADDER


----------



## Boldgerg

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ethan Page looks like Cristiano Ronaldo the soccer player.


Errrr... nah. Lol.


----------



## DaSlacker

The XL 2 said:


> It's just indy style. Sloppy high spots that look like shit, 100 false finishes a match. Its garbage


Spot on. Like a lot of bad actors and some really good actors putting on a show for kicks as opposed to putting on a show which makes sense to the actual audience.


----------



## 3venflow

holy said:


> Who is Ethan Page?


He was tag champ with Josh Alexander as The North in IMPACT. They were a quality team.

He's a good midcard signing for AEW.


----------



## TheFiend666

RT1981 said:


> this ppv is fine don't why the WWE marks are crying they just love to make everyone as misable as them


So because if a poster doesn't like what they're seeing that makes them a WWE mark? Go make some more awful threads buddy


----------



## TJC93

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Ethan Page looks like Cristiano Ronaldo the soccer player.


In what universe


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

RT1981 said:


> this ppv is fine don't why the WWE marks are crying they just love to make everyone as misable as them


its because they cant enjoy their preferred wrestling promotion so they only thing left to do is try and make everyone as miserable as they are


----------



## Chan Hung

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Man, there are so many matches left. No way this ends before midnight.


2 left right?


----------



## Mr316

RT1981 said:


> this ppv is fine don't know why the WWE marks are crying guess they just love to make everyone as misable as them


This PPV is a joke. It’s been over 2 hours and not a single great moment.


----------



## RKing85

That Splash Mountain spot onto the ladder/Archer was sweet.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

What time is the signing supposed to occur? It's all I'm staying up for at this point. I can watch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nothing Finer said:


> Show's been garbage so far. Inner Circle/Bucks has been the only decent match. $50 for this shit is unreal.
> 
> Last three matches could still pull it out of the fire.


*I hope you get your money's worth with that Hall of Fame reveal because I'm glad I didn't pay for this s***

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368761010492997634*


----------



## Joe Gill

how many vanilla wrestlers is tk going to sign? this roster is more blosted than jake roberts on an alcohol and high carb diet


----------



## tower_

Ethan Page seems like one of those generic First Name Last Name guys NXT has 50 of but I guess the one ounce of charisma he has was enough to keep him out of that promotion


----------



## kyledriver

Cody's gonna win

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

TheFiend666 said:


> So because if a poster doesn't like what they're seeing that makes them a WWE mark? Go make some more awful threads buddy


Because according to people on here if you hate AEW you must be a WWE mark. Guarantee you that everybody complaining here doesn't even watch WWE.


----------



## DaSlacker

ImpactFan said:


> Why are they doing those stupid moves: EVERY FUCKING ONE IS ON THE FLOOR, JUST CLIMB THE SHITTY LADDER


That type of dumb ladder match had worn out its welcome by 2010. Can't we get back to the Shawn/Hall style of ladder match that actually makes sense and looks awesome.


----------



## 3venflow

I'd be ok with any winner except Scorpio Sky here.


----------



## Trophies

Is Cody gonna overcome the odds lol


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Is Cody gonna overcome the odds lol


[emoji23] same lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

That has to be a strong ladder to have no give with 500 pounds of guys on it


----------



## TheFiend666

Wait is ethan page the signing?????


----------



## RT1981

Mr316 said:


> This PPV is a joke. It’s been over 2 hours and not a single great moment.


bucks/jericho & mjw was great,women match was good and this last hour is loaded so wait until the ppv is over before u judge btw this ladder match is fucking awesome .


----------



## izhack111

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Because according to people on here if you hate AEW you must be a WWE mark. Guarantee you that everybody complaining here doesn't even watch WWE.


People here are fucking stupid


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

TJC93 said:


> In what universe


Wrong guy lol


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I actually think it would of made more sense debuting Ethan Page BEFORE the PPV and building him into this. Now, I'm just like who is this guy? If he doesn't win he already becomes an after thought.


----------



## Dr. Middy

If you like the PPV, you're an idiot and probably drunk, and if you hate the PPV you're a WWE mark.

I actually like it, but reading through all this shit is sad.

Man this thread is AIDS. I'm out.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The SEGA ladder match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368762659064135681


----------



## tower_

Can I just say that the size of that makes it NOT look like a ring


----------



## RKing85

My 9 year old son "Why is there a tire above the ring?"


----------



## PavelGaborik

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> What time is the signing supposed to occur? It's all I'm staying up for at this point. I can watch the rest tomorrow.


Unless you're a huge Christian or zombie Kurt Angle fan I'd go to bed now if that's all you're waiting for


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Super Cody to make his miraculous return soon


----------



## kyledriver

RKing85 said:


> My 9 year old son "Why is there a tire above the ring?"


It does look like a tire spray painted gold doesn't it? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

This is not a good ladder match.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody looks primed to return any moment.


----------



## Geeee

Page just kinda gently swatting the ladder out of the way was pretty funny


----------



## kyledriver

Or life guard inner tube thing

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Cody looks primed to return any moment.


I usually like his shenanigans, but this one is so lame


----------



## Mr316

RT1981 said:


> bucks/jericho & mjw was great,women match was good and this last hour is loaded so wait until the ppv is over before u judge btw this ladder match is fucking awesome .


What the hell are you smoking? This has to be the worst ladder match I’ve seen in years.


----------



## Joe Gill

cody recovering on the side is full cringe mode right now... we all know whats going to happen


----------



## The XL 2

Hoping Max Caster wins this one, he's the most entertaining guy in the match and has a ton of upside.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bruh I can already imagine the negative reaction if Cody comes back and wins it.


----------



## TMTT

They should have annouced Ethan Page before the event, nobody would have gotten their hopes up.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Fucking hell boring


----------



## justinkjones1993

Well, that's it, I'm tapping out.

Really wanted to give this show a chance and wanted AEW to blow me away, and show me what all the hype was about. But honestly this is making WWE look amazing in comparison. Everything about this just screams b-level indie mud show. A bunch of no-names in multi-man matches with zero psychology, and 10,000 false finishes. Nothing means anything.

Goodnight.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Sounds like I picked to right match to take a shit break for.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I feel like if a guy leaves the ring area for 20 minutes they shouldn't be able to re-enter the match....pretty common sense......


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit that was a cool spot


----------



## kyledriver

Big bump

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

I think Scorpio Sky might be dead


----------



## ImpactFan

The PPV got better after the tag team battle royale... That match was way too long & Bucks vs MJF/Jericho was a spot fest. Women's match was so/so, but i'm interested for the Nyla & Britt team & everything after that became good. 

So it's a good thing they started off with those matches, because keeping them for later would have killed the show


----------



## KrysRaw1

Mr316 said:


> More Dark Order stuff because...why the hell not. Seriously anyone defending this show is absolutely insane.


Complete garbage. Tony should just hang it up he can't book worth a shit


----------



## RKing85

very creative way to get Scorpio through a ladder. Didn't see that coming. I approve.


----------



## TheFiend666

AEW marks would defend Sonny Kiss as the Champ if they had too


----------



## RT1981

Mr316 said:


> What the hell are you smoking? This has to be the worst ladder match I’ve seen in years.


yup you a bitter WWE mark get outta here.


----------



## MoxAsylum

This match is insane! Rip Scorpio lol


----------



## Bosnian21

Cody 🙄


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cody getting booed hard


----------



## kyledriver

Don't call it a comeback 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boos for Cody?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

End this match so we can be disappointed by a lacklustre signing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RT1981 said:


> yup you a bitter WWE mark get outta here.


He doesn't watch WWE lol


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Cody is such a bitch.


----------



## Trophies

Cody getting fucked


----------



## Mr316

RT1981 said:


> yup you a bitter WWE mark get outta here.


I don’t watch WWE.


----------



## RT1981

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> End this match so we can be disappointed by a lacklustre signing


sounds like you just want it to flop so you can keep crying like you have done all night.


----------



## TheFiend666

JR did not just call it the big brass ring lmfao


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> I don’t watch WWE.


There is no other option for many on here. It HAS to be that black and white to them.


----------



## kyledriver

Did caster kiss pentas hand repeatedly?? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

Lance Archer should win this


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RT1981 said:


> sounds like you just want it to flop so you can keep crying like you have done all night.


I don't want anything to flop, I'd like a good signing but it's gonna be a disappointment with someone like Kurt Angle.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Cody is somehow my favorite and least favorite AEW wrestler all in one.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Archer is fantastic.


----------



## Boldgerg

KrysRaw1 said:


> Lance Archer should win this


Yep, and then kill Dweeby Allin.


----------



## KrysRaw1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When you're relying on a 60 year old Sting to be one of your marquee stars of the show you know something is wrong.


I'm sure the shocker debut will be in his 50s


----------



## 3venflow

Archer is amazing.


----------



## RapShepard

RT1981 said:


> sounds like you just want it to flop so you can keep crying like you have done all night.


Converse with the fans that dig the show


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'll actually be happy if Archer wins


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Poor Max


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I'm thinking it's going to be Cain Velazquez guys...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Death Triangle all winning and getting title shots would be interesting, but it won't happen.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't want anything to flop, I'd like a good signing but it's gonna be a disappointment with someone like Kurt Angle.


We know it's Christian or Angle at this point unfortunately


----------



## Joe Gill

finally this match is picking up..


----------



## ABH-22

The most boring man in AEW (Sky) is definitely winning this


----------



## RT1981

Mr316 said:


> I don’t watch WWE.


sure you don't lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hell yes Jake clothes line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Jacknife razors edge sick move

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Penta made that kick to Jake look REALLY good so credit there.


----------



## Trophies

Jake taking more bumps.


----------



## kyledriver

Botch

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

I can't stand Cody


----------



## TheFiend666

Soooo many botches lol


----------



## RKing85

Penta played it super safe, he didn't put his foot within a mile of Jake's face. haha.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here comes CodyWinsLol


----------



## KrysRaw1

All on the floor


----------



## KrysRaw1

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Here comes CodyWinsLol


With the jobbers all over the show hes a breath of fresh air haha


----------



## Mr316

Scorptio Sky the face of the revolution. lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Scorpio Sky 😴

Good match but Sky is never gonna reach the level they want.


----------



## kyledriver

Meh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1

And a jobber wins


----------



## Oracle

Boring.


----------



## tower_

Winner of this was always jobbing to Darby so whatever


----------



## Danielallen1410

Good match


----------



## Boldgerg

Hahahaha, fucking Scorpio Sky. The dude is awful.


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## RKing85

well I certainly wasn't picking Scorpio to win this.


----------



## ABH-22

Shit result


----------



## One Shed

Oh no, this means we are going to have to hear more Scorpio promos...


----------



## MoxAsylum

Scorpio Sky ? LOL


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Darby Vs Sky on Wednesday, interesting bout.


----------



## Bosnian21

Not every match needs to go 15+ min. They need to spread shorter matches throughout their PPVs.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Scorpio sky= Ricochet


----------



## chronoxiong

Scorpio Sky has grabbed the brass ring.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Tony Khan doesn't know how to book


----------



## midgetlover69

lmao the only person no one wanted to see win


----------



## TD Stinger

Ladder match had some brutal spots. Overall it was kind of a plodding and sloppy mess.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I mean it's better than Cody...


----------



## Trophies

Good match. Ok winner. Would've liked Archer or Ethan Page tho.


----------



## Joe Gill

2 cold scorpio > scorpio sky


----------



## Boxingfan

Scorpio sky ? Really?


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean it's better than Cody...


Bull shit lol


----------



## Oracle

Bosnian21 said:


> Not every match needs to go 15+ min. They need to spread shorter matches throughout their PPVs.


This has been an issue for 2345444 months and they do nothing about it. 

every match they do is almost to long.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I don't think Scorpio is that interesting, but at least Cody didn't win. Cody winning with a bum shoulder would have been disrespectful to the other guys


----------



## KrysRaw1

Lol they make a big deal of Ethan jibber page


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was a fun spot fest. Scorpio winning is decent, he wont beat Darby but it'll be a good Dynamite match


----------



## izhack111

Here we go


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Should have been Archer, not a fan of this Ricochet carbon copy, except the copy is sorrt of better than the original.


----------



## ImpactFan

They just said we have some major SURPRISES, plural....


----------



## epfou1

Right winner.

Anybody but Cody


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Idgaf about Ethan Page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Scorpio wins, but Cody gets the last shot. He learned the game well lol


----------



## midgetlover69

at least people give a fuck about cody


----------



## kyledriver

How has jr's voice gotten better throughout the show? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Oh is it time?!


----------



## elo

Scorpio didn't need to win a match like this to have a TNT title match, dude has had a world title shot for goodness sake.


----------



## 3venflow

Christian it is. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Christian. Ummmmmm


----------



## somerandomfan

See? Ethan Page wasn't the surprise, can everyone complaining thinking he was shut up?


----------



## Geeee

Max Caster was great in that ladder match. I think the tag team Royale kinda wore me out for multiman stuff


----------



## Mr316

There you go! Tony Khan’s favorite wrestling.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Come on surprise now please


----------



## kyledriver

Meh.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC93

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Christian it is


----------



## FrankenTodd

Da fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Well, a swing and a major WHIFF.


----------



## ImpactFan

CC


----------



## epfou1

Love Christian’s TNA theme


----------



## Bosnian21

Huge letdown lmao


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh fuck off. Just fuck off. Fucking Christian.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

I called it a long time ago









So who’s the big surprise Sunday?


Rvd Is RVD really a major signing worth teasing in 2021?




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## midgetlover69

one let down after another huh


----------



## 3venflow

Christian came out of the heel tunnel.


----------



## Trophies

It's...Christian.


----------



## Boxingfan

Christian!!


----------



## The XL 2

I like Christian but lol.


----------



## TheFiend666

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## tower_

All TNA Wrestling


----------



## Jokerface17

Im 100% okay with it being Christian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

”Shattering“. Lmao.


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## One Shed

Tony Carter strikes again.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LOLLLLLLL


----------



## kyledriver

I stopped watching wwe when christian became a regular on tv. True story.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

Welcome to TNA 2.0. Absolutely trash


----------



## ImpactFan

epfou1 said:


> Love Christian’s TNA theme


That's what I was going to say... it's his TNA theme right?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good signing but way, way overhyped. 

Tony needs to stfu


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What a fucking let down 🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yawn

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368767946286391299*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Christian? lol ew.....this ain't gonna go over well with the IWC given the hype


----------



## Joe Gill

AEW should have a seniors division


----------



## Boxingfan




----------



## A PG Attitude

I feel a swerve coming along.


----------



## TMTT

Hardys and Edge & Christian in different companies.


----------



## RKing85

A lot of people are going to be disappointed with it being Christian Cage, they got their hopes to high, but Christian is a solid hand. Never going to be world champion, but can help a lot of the younger talent.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

ITS...ITS CHRISTIAN.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is Gangrel next?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

He looked like he still had it in the rumble so I'm fine with this.


----------



## midgetlover69

god this is cheeks


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Christian Cage for AEW champion


----------



## chronoxiong

Christian. Okay then


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Good signing but way, way overhyped.
> 
> *Tony needs to stfu*


All he said was "one of my favorite wrestler"


----------



## Danielallen1410

Well that is fucking awful and that’s definately been totally overhyped. Pathetic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## One Shed

Well that was a new tier of a letdown.


----------



## The XL 2

Tony Khan literally out here spending his dad's money hiring all of his childhood favorites lmao.


----------



## toontownman

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yawn
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368766804378718210*


Did they actually just use a photo from over a decade ago. Or they just had to air brush him to make him look younger?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## elo

Made the most sense, lives in Florida and WWE didn't want him working matches whilst he wanted to get back into the ring full-time.

Vince couldn't care less though tbh, hope Christian has a nice run.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Christian Cage was his best work. If we see part of the personality he had then he'll do great.


----------



## epfou1

ImpactFan said:


> That's what I was going to say... it's his TNA theme right?


Yes


----------



## TD Stinger

Won't act like I'm super hyped for Christian, but he's a good addition to their roster.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Y’all can stfu btw Christian is a bonafide legend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

The funny thing is if they stfu and just let him debut as a surprise, this would've gotten a very good reaction. 

Fucking idiots man


----------



## kyledriver

They need to stop over hyping shit. People will always be disappointed 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

They are not done, someone else will debut tonight... Tony & JR says ''We still have some surprises here tonight''.... plural...


----------



## Mr316

Taz is the best thing about this god damn company 😂


----------



## ABH-22

I am super happy with Christian, but imagine the pop if nothing was said at all...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Soon as that opening part of the count down hit I instantly said "Oh great what a let down." I love Christian but come on.


----------



## Oracle

Id say Sting was a bigger deal than Christian to be quiet honest.


----------



## Joe Gill

vince just had a heart attack


----------



## latinoheat4life2

FrankenTodd said:


> Is Gangrel next?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hhaahahaha


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Christian? lol ew.....this ain't gonna go over well with the IWC given the hype


It will because the IWC by and large loves Christian a lot for some reason and people can gloat about stealing him


----------



## mrcabrera

well, that was underwhelming not just in who it was but the way he was debuted...wow...I still say he wasn't the real HUGE signing but we will find out once the show goes off the air


----------



## KrysRaw1

Well least it's not Kurt Angle


----------



## Nothing Finer

Weak. 47 year old who has one match in God knows how many years.


----------



## Danielallen1410

PavelGaborik said:


> The funny thing is if they stfu and just let him debut as a surprise, this would've gotten a very good reaction.
> 
> Fucking idiots man


absolutely this.


----------



## justinkjones1993

ViNcE is gOiNg tO hAVe A hEaRt AtTaCk 

LOL


----------



## tower_

Joe Gill said:


> vince just had a heart attack


maybe they meant vince will have a heart attack after keeling over from laughter, hes always hated christian


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> All he said was "one of my favorite wrestler"


Could you stop lying, they over hyped it lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

elo said:


> Made the most sense, lives in Florida and WWE didn't want him working matches whilst he wanted to get back into the ring full-time.
> 
> Vince couldn't care less though tbh, hope Christian has a nice run.


I assure you Vince wouldn't have made him look nearly that strong in the Rumble if he thought this was a possibility.

He's probably a tad irked, but he'll live.


----------



## rbl85

Where are you AEW on TNT ?


----------



## Fallfarc

Hilarious moment, the biggest wrestler ever Christian. But seriously people who thought it would be someone like cm punk or lesner will hopefully have learned a lesson


----------



## A PG Attitude

ImpactFan said:


> They are not done, someone else will debut tonight... Tony & JR says ''We still have some surprises here tonight''.... plural...


I agree. I think they're working all the fans who said we were gonna be disappointed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Is Gangrel next?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would take it to see that entrance again lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd

What the hell? Fix the damn sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

at least it wasn't Rob Van Dam.

Guess this makes sense, doing the pre taped street fight on now so they can get the ring set up for the main event.


----------



## Trophies

Joe Gill said:


> vince just had a heart attack


Probably thought Christian was still ECW champion.


----------



## Boldgerg

Oracle said:


> Id say Sting was a bigger deal than Christian to be quiet honest.


Obviously lol. Christian is a mid-card act. Always has been.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I mean, it is true that the only time Raw has popped a rating lately was when Christian was brought back. But I don't think he'll matter much for AEW. He was always the lesser of Edge/Christian. So signing the worst tag team brother (just like Matt hardy) isn't going to do anything for AEW


----------



## 3venflow

Christian Cage, Brian Cage, Hangman Page, Ethan Page.


----------



## rbl85

justinkjones1993 said:


> ViNcE is gOiNg tO hAVe A hEaRt AtTaCk
> 
> LOL


Was never said


----------



## Joe Gill

ok 2 matches to redeem this ppv. right now its on pace for most disappointing ppv of the 21st century


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Won't act like I'm super hyped for Christian, but he's a good addition to their roster.


And that sums up Christian in a nut shell


CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Y’all can stfu btw Christian is a bonafide legend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is, but this got a lot of hype for Christian


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan literally out here spending his dad's money hiring all of his childhood favorites lmao.


not his dads money anymore did u forget aew signed a 175 million dollar contract bruh


----------



## 3venflow

This feels like Lucha Underground.


----------



## TMTT

Is AEW becoming TNA 2?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Well the rumours were right Christian , what a disappointment


----------



## ImpactFan

I don't mind it being christian, but there seems to be at least 1 more person debuting, maybe bigger and maybe not


A PG Attitude said:


> I agree. I think they're working all the fans who said we were gonna be disappointed.


----------



## ryanschuette

So the guy whose face vince hated so much he wanted to put a blue dot over it is the guy who was going to give him a heart attack?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm sure Vince is fuming right now and having that heart attack, driving around the streets of Jacksonville begging people for Christian's address.


----------



## Randy Lahey

mrcabrera said:


> well, that was underwhelming not just in who it was but the way he was debuted...wow...I still say he wasn't the real HUGE signing but we will find out once the show goes off the air


Yeah I agree. This would be a perfect time for a swerve to end the show with who the "real" newcomer is. The way they announced Christian was rather anticlimatic


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cage is just a beast.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

justinkjones1993 said:


> ViNcE is gOiNg tO hAVe A hEaRt AtTaCk
> 
> LOL


that was never said by meltzer goes to show how u people believe anything reported


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

toontownman said:


> Did they actually just use a photo from over a decade ago. Or they just had to air brush him to make him look younger?


*Old photo. Lol @ the comments

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368767946286391299*


----------



## RapShepard

Okay let's see if they can pull out a graveyard match type classic for Sting


----------



## 3venflow

The production of this match looks off the wall so far.

Mr Robot vibes.


----------



## Mr316

Is this a match or a MTV music video from 1998?


----------



## Boxingfan

Christian was in the final four of the royal rumble just five weeks ago lol


----------



## El Hammerstone

PushCrymeTyme said:


> that was never said by meltzer goes to show how u people believe anything reported


Tony did say a Huge, Huge star though


----------



## Trophies

Cool entrance from Darby.


----------



## Fallfarc

ImpactFan said:


> They are not done, someone else will debut tonight... Tony & JR says ''We still have some surprises here tonight''.... plural...


Don't get your hopes


----------



## TheFiend666

PavelGaborik said:


> The funny thing is if they stfu and just let him debut as a surprise, this would've gotten a very good reaction.
> 
> Fucking idiots man


BINGO!!!! They over hype this shit and get people all excited like myself an it ends up being Christian and he doesn't even do anything jus comes out and signs contract SMH


----------



## toontownman

RKing85 said:


> A lot of people are going to be disappointed with it being Christian Cage, they got their hopes to high, but Christian is a solid hand. Never going to be world champion, but can help a lot of the younger talent.


I love Christian, I can only think he wants to work and wrestle now he is cleared. Plus the money will be probably double what he would get at WWE. I honestly don't see Vince caring, he was never all in on Christian. Likewise even though his career is done by the end of his 3 year AEW contract, there will always likely be opportunity for an E&C reunion and last tag run or just a one off. WWE loves the legend cameos and after 3 years away the anticipation will be much bigger than it is now. For Christian. Well played.

In terms of veteran talent that can help the younger wrestlers, absolutely. However they already have half the cast of NWA/WCW in the 80's and a bunch more older guys. They have almost as much older talent as young talent. Christian won't draw but he will bring solid matches, great promos and some hopefully improve the skits etc.


----------



## kyledriver

Cornette voice" Well what the fuck?"

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## ImpactFan

3venflow said:


> The production of this match looks off the wall so far.
> 
> Mr Robot vibes.


Darby worked on it


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah I agree. This would be a perfect time for a swerve to end the show with who the "real" newcomer is. The way they announced Christian was rather anticlimatic


If only you were right.


----------



## tower_

Good open, hope the match lives up to it


----------



## Geeee

El Hammerstone said:


> Tony did say a Huge, Huge star though


Maybe he should've only said huge once


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Crow vs Terminator


----------



## One Shed

Well at least there IS a ring involved here somewhat.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I feel bad for people in audience who paid expecting to see Sting's in-ring return. They probably should have advertised that this would be "from an undisclosed location" (AKA showing a video of a pre-recorded cinematic "match")


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Are you kidding me. Christian is a great addition to the roster. People always complaining about lack of psychology. Christian brings that to the table. They need guys like him.


----------



## One Shed

Welcome to AEW Underground.


----------



## RapShepard

A PG Attitude said:


> I agree. I think they're working all the fans who said we were gonna be disappointed.


I mean maybe, but seems more wishful thinking on your end


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hopefully Sting doesn't turn to dust before he gets to the ring


----------



## sbuch

Im not sure I like the commentary during the cinematic entrances


----------



## KrysRaw1

Okay this match is bad ass


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

ryanschuette said:


> So the guy whose face vince hated so much he wanted to put a blue dot over it is the guy who was going to give him a heart attack?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

This show has been terrible, this match is just stupid


----------



## 3venflow

This match doesn't need commentary IMO. The aesthetic is INCREDIBLE, feels very modern and fresh.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The camera work and production here is excellent.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

MoxAsylum said:


> This show has been terrible, this match is just stupid


Jesus chrust stfu your posts are always trash


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Are you kidding me. Christian is a great addition to the roster. People always complaining about lack of psychology. Christian brings that to the table. They need guys like him.


*That's not the point. Tony Khan hyped this up like the third man in 1996. *


----------



## FrankenTodd

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I feel bad for people in audience who paid expecting to see Sting's in-ring return. They probably should have advertised that this would be "from an undisclosed location" (AKA showing a video of a pre-recorded cinematic "match")


I sorta agree but a lot of times people end up at arenas watching on the Tron due to poor seat location/too far from stage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reamstyles

Boy I hate wwe oversells matches, but Tony S. is in another level..

Again mystery man in the middle of the card is not the biggest irprise no matter what wrestoing company it is..


----------



## Randy Lahey

I just can't get into these movie matches.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

They need the lights to go out after the main event and turn them on and have Okada appear. I know he is working through an injury but that would save it. Okada/Omega is money.


----------



## Joe Gill

this looks like the setting in metal gear solid


----------



## ElTerrible

elo said:


> Made the most sense, lives in Florida and WWE didn't want him
> 
> 
> Joe Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> vince just had a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing at Christian doing it to him twice. Man is a legend just for that. 😅
Click to expand...


----------



## Geeee

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Are you kidding me. Christian is a great addition to the roster. People always complaining about lack of psychology. Christian brings that to the table. They need guys like him.


I agree this is an announcement that pays off long term because Christian will do cool things in AEW and make Dynamite better


----------



## Boldgerg

WesternFilmGuy said:


> They need the lights to go out after the main event and turn them on and have Okada appear. I know he is working through an injury but that would save it. Okada/Omega is money.


No one gives a shit about Okada. No one will even know who he is. Japanese stars mean nothing in the western world.


----------



## toontownman

Is the sound guy watching the weakest link in the background, what is with the music and the audience noise and the commentary. Its like watching the directors commentary over a b-movie.


----------



## Trophies

Sting with a villain laugh


----------



## TMTT

WesternFilmGuy said:


> They need the lights to go out after the main event and turn them on and have Okada appear. I know he is working through an injury but that would save it. Okada/Omega is money.


If they get Okada everything is forgiven.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Them fighting in an abandoned warehouse is pretty cool.


----------



## Geeee

Holy shit Brian Cage


----------



## BalorTheKING

So CHRISTIAN is gonna give vince a heart attack?!!!
Man it PAINS me that Mox is in this shithole company I’ve been a fan of mox since his indie days.
Ik that WWE’s creative is ass but fkin hell man whatever it is it’s levels above this garbage. I hope and pray Mox goes back to WWE soon. I’m certain he’ll go back at some point. I just hope it happens soon.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Boldgerg said:


> No one gives a shit about Okada. No one will even know who he is. Japanese stars mean nothing in the western world.


Exactly, of he shows up most people would say "Who?"


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I'm enjoying this match for what it is. Not a wrestling match but a good segment. Tons of good camera work, cuts, etc.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sting Mark for life. I was at that Houston show a few years ago when he got hurt. 

Glad he has another run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan

This match reminds me of Angle vs Sting Empty Arena Match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Miro vs Cage future main event


----------



## kyledriver

Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Wow Cage


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Boldgerg said:


> No one gives a shit about Okada. No one will even know who he is. Japanese stars mean nothing in the western world.


What AEW fans are paying $60 for a PPV? The ones that give a shit about Okada, that's who....

PPV watchers aren't casuals....


----------



## RKing85

For the record, I am about to let my 9-year-old son watch a barbed wire ropes, exploding ring, death match.

2021 is definitely the year I win Father of the Year.


----------



## Joe Gill

this looks like a video game


----------



## rbl85

Now i know All elite on TNT didn't respond.....he's banned XD


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

WesternFilmGuy said:


> They need the lights to go out after the main event and turn them on and have Okada appear. I know he is working through an injury but that would save it. Okada/Omega is money.


Who the fuck is Okada?


----------



## Braylyt

All 4 men shining in this. Loving it


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> I just can't get into these movie matches.


I like them, it's cool to see different takes on wrestling.


----------



## sbuch

that was amazing walking up the stairs like that


----------



## 3venflow

Okada wrestled in NJPW earlier, he isn't there.

They'll be setting up the barbed wire in Daily's Place right now.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

rbl85 said:


> Now i know All elite on TNT didn't respond.....he's banned XD


Long time coming but I did want to see his reaction to being 0 for 3 on the surprise. At different times this week he claimed to have inside news it was Cena, then Lesnar, then tonight Punk. Either way I'm glad he's gone for a week.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

My only complaint here is having the commentary


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

FrankenTodd said:


> I sorta agree but a lot of times people end up at arenas watching on the Tron due to poor seat location/too far from stage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. You raise a valid point here


----------



## CoverD

Honestly this makes sense so they can get the ring setup for the deathmatch.


----------



## ryanschuette

Somewhere Chip Chipperson is probably laughing his ass off

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2

RKing85 said:


> For the record, I am about to let my 9-year-old son watch a barbed wire ropes, exploding ring, death match.
> 
> 2021 is definitely the year I win Father of the Year.


My son is 12 so you made me feel a little better.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Starks just broke 4 bones in Sting's leg just from that rig throw.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PushCrymeTyme said:


> not his dads money anymore did u forget aew signed a 175 million dollar contract bruh


They don't get it up front


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> For the record, I am about to let my 9-year-old son watch a barbed wire ropes, exploding ring, death match.
> 
> 2021 is definitely the year I win Father of the Year.


Got to give him a couple sips of beer to truly earn the award


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ryanschuette said:


> Somewhere Chip Chipperson is probably laughing his ass off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Can confirm, he indeed is. He's having a good laugh with us


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> Got to give him a couple sips of beer to truly earn the award


Let him smoke a pack of cigarettes too while we're at it.


----------



## izhack111

Rip Sting


----------



## toontownman

We do not need commentary in this, it is ruining it for me at least. If you put suspenseful music and a soundtrack to this don't talk about it and joke around It is like you can't make your mind up with that they want here. It is like watching a horror movie with the lights on and all your mates round talking all the way through it.


----------



## Trophies

Really enjoying the movie vibe in this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Glad they make Cage look good here


----------



## The XL 2

AEW has its good points for sure, but much of it comes across as an unorganized, amateurish, disjointed shit show chock full of nepotism


----------



## 3venflow

Oh shit, Darby is insane.


----------



## One Shed

I am just never going to get into a cinematic match. Makes Kevin Dunn look like a man who hates camera cuts.


----------



## izhack111

Omg!


----------



## Prayer Police

I do not care for Taz' stupid son


----------



## RKing85

them swinging Darby through the glass was awesome.


----------



## Boxingfan

Alright that was cool


----------



## PavelGaborik

First cinematic match I've enjoyed since AJ/Taker


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

hook has a wonderful look...... he was a legit d1 athlete


----------



## Whoanma

The Big Black Bat mowing those pos. Good.


----------



## reamstyles

Why is no one naming mark calloway as a nice surprise for aew


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> them swinging Darby through the glass was awesome.


Hell yeah


----------



## Randy Lahey

Darby goes thru a glass window and isn't even bleeding?


----------



## Trophies

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## izhack111

Omg!


----------



## Joe Gill

ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## Geeee

I love how no matter where you are, wrestlers always find the wrestling ring LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

These weapon spots lol


----------



## MoxAsylum

Ok this match is sick now lol


----------



## ABH-22

This has been amazing


----------



## Bosnian21

Easily the best match of the night so far.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

EC DUB EC DUB EC DUB


----------



## 3venflow

Damn, Sting looks great.

That ruled.


----------



## izhack111

Sting can go oh man


----------



## toontownman

Allin jump was fun.


----------



## FrankenTodd

YEEEEEESSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

F U, Ricky.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Damn, Sting looks grrat5.


I mean it's cinematic so who knows


----------



## CoverD

Prayer Police said:


> I do not care for Taz' stupid son


THANK YOU!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This is cool I'm loving this.


----------



## somerandomfan

Personally I'm loving this match. Don't think Sting should have been the one to get the pin but I was entertained.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice. All involved had good spots.


----------



## kyledriver

That ended up being entertaining as fuck

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

That was really really good


----------



## toontownman

izhack111 said:


> Sting can go oh man


Only took 50 takes  

He looked fine for sure.


----------



## Trophies

I know Sting can take bumps. But I'm sure they used stunt doubles at times lol


----------



## ImpactFan

Great match


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Sting's bat is wood? I always imagined it was aluminum.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

reamstyles said:


> Why is no one naming mark calloway as a nice surprise for aew


The guy who has 14 years left on his WWE contract?


----------



## izhack111

MOTN easy


----------



## Geeee

That was a cool cinematic match. Stadium Stampede wasn't my kind of thing but that was good


----------



## Mr316

That was special. Good stuff. By far the best thing tonight.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The fact Sting is 61 years old able to do these moves is pretty incredible


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was fun and brutal. Excellent stuff.


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was a hell of a lot better than I expected. 

Good shit


----------



## Whoanma

Sting looked like a million bucks.


----------



## Joe Gill

AEW should just turn into ECW... hardcore matches is the only thing this company does right


----------



## TheFiend666

Crowd was chanting "We want sting" LMFAO


----------



## TD Stinger

Super fun cinematic match. Easily the highlight of the show so far.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good match but great to see 61 year old Sting put over the young talent.


----------



## tower_

I enjoyed the hell out of that.


----------



## DaSlacker

Sting must be the last of the guys from the 1980s actively competing. Really can't think of anybody else.


----------



## The XL 2

Sting physically looked great, I'll say that much.


----------



## RKing85

About what I expected. And most importantly, they didn't try and go 20 minutes with it. Smart move.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Probably the best cinematic match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368772511496822786


----------



## RapShepard

That was fun, still want Sting to go away. But cinematic match hid his flaws


----------



## ImpactFan

DoN on a sunday... why did they move to Sundays? This month ok because of the UFC, but is there something on saturday May 31st


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Good match but great to see 61 year old Sting put over the young talent.


Oh look more bitching from you how shocking


----------



## toontownman

Nothing Finer said:


> Probably the best cinematic match.


Of all the cinematic matches I have watch it was definitely one of them.

It was good, it wasn't close to being my favourite. The commentary and crowd noise annoyed the hell out of me. Good effort all round though


----------



## elo

Great usage of Sting there, Darby would have loved that match too.


----------



## sbuch

Dustin Rhodes

Ricky Morton and robert gibson lol



DaSlacker said:


> Sting must be the last of the guys from the 1980s actively competing. Really can't think of anybody else.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

DaSlacker said:


> Sting must be the last of the guys from the 1980s actively competing. Really can't think of anybody else.


He's not wrestled an actual match 5 years. He's worked one cinematic match since being back. Not sure that's all that active.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The atmosphere was great. Probably the best of any cinematic match I've seen.


----------



## La Parka

Good match but the booking was terrible.

4 men in their prime of their life couldn't beat a 61 year old man and lightweight in a fight? How can anyone take team taz seriously after this?


----------



## A PG Attitude

DaSlacker said:


> Sting must be the last of the guys from the 1980s actively competing. Really can't think of anybody else.


Dustin Rhodes.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not excited for this match but hey I'll watch a bit of heavy violence


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This is gonna go over half an hour isn't it? Great....


----------



## kyledriver

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not excited for this match but hey I'll watch a bit of heavy violence





PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This is gonna go over half an hour isn't it? Great....


Thought you were just waiting for the signing and bouncing?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Incoming deathmatch! Y’all hyped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This is gonna go over half an hour isn't it? Great....


Who's holding a gun to your head forcing you to watch?


----------



## Trophies

Somebody gonna get taken to a local medical facility.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I'm going to fall asleep but I fully expect Mox/Omega to be a match of the year candidate. I'll have to watch it back tomorrow morning.


----------



## somerandomfan

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Incoming deathmatch! Y’all hyped?


Might be an unpopular opinion but yes, bring it on.


----------



## DaSlacker

Forgot Dustin went back that far. Misremembered his rookie year as 1990.


----------



## toontownman

Cactus Jack and Terry Funk incoming


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kenny please come through and get Mox off my tv for his paternity leave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Here we go! Expecting big things from this.


----------



## Geeee

So the ropes have not been replaced by barbed wire. Only wrapped in barbed wire


----------



## Whoanma

They sure love their barbed wire.


----------



## ImpactFan

Look at the ref


----------



## Randy Lahey

I've always wondered if the barbed wire is actually rigged to not be sharp or cutting. You rig it to look like barbed wire on TV but close up it would be plastic and not hurt if you got into it.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit. Sweet jacket.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Prediction: Moxley's about to regain the title before Brock Lesnar runs in and destroys him, allowing Omega to steal the victory. Christian was a red herring.


----------



## rbl85

Trophies said:


> Oh shit. Sweet jacket.


Onita Jacket


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Moxley going back to the old Shield entrance?


----------



## reamstyles

One thing for sure though, this is much entertainjng than the nba all star game and I like basketball


----------



## 3venflow

A shame they couldn't get Onita over there, but nice homage by Mox.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dang there are a lot of fans there. Kinda weird to see that now.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox looks genuinely nervous


----------



## FrankenTodd

Did the fire warden ban pyro from Florida?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

One side of the ropes has no barbed wire and is just ropes. Probably good for the match


----------



## One Shed

So the ropes are still there? Already backtracking.


----------



## RKing85

Bryce in the bomb suit just made my night.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Geeee said:


> One side of the ropes has no barbed wire and is just ropes. Probably good for the match


They said one side would be regular ropes


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This looks like a pussified version of this match type.


----------



## RKing85

Two Sheds said:


> So the ropes are still there? Already backtracking.


a) no, that's not what they said.
b) good. When it's just barbed wire it is always so flimsy and falls apart..


----------



## ImpactFan

Mox wondering why he's doing this, soon to become a father too... He legit looked concerned


----------



## FrankenTodd

KENNNNNY!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Super hyped for this


----------



## Trophies

Hey where's Kenny's special entrance 

And I want that shirt lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

This feels like a huge stadium worthy main event to end AEW's greatest feud to date.


----------



## Geeee

reamstyles said:


> One thing for sure though, this is much entertainjng than the nba all star game and I like basketball


No matter the sport, all-star games are unanimously terrible. No one cares about the result and are just trying not to get hurt.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kennys shirt is dope


----------



## TheFiend666

Kenny has to be winning since renea is preggos and bout to have her baby...I see mox taking a break


----------



## lagofala

Somewhere along the line we will get to see Christian Cage vs Hangman Page and also Brian Cage vs. Ethan Page.
Or Christian Cage vs Brian Cage and Hangman Page vs. Ethan Page.

Or Christian Cage and Hangman Page vs. Brian Cage and Ethan Page.

Then my brain will explode.


----------



## FrankenTodd

ImpactFan said:


> Mox wondering why he's doing this, soon to become a father too... He legit looked concerned


He won’t look that concerned when that direct deposit hits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaSlacker

Randy Lahey said:


> I've always wondered if the barbed wire is actually rigged to not be sharp or cutting. You rig it to look like barbed wire on TV but close up it would be plastic and not hurt if you got into it.


Pretty sure ECW's was modified to not be too dangerous. Though I think on more than a few occasions they went nuts with it and Sabu, Terry Funk got fucked up. Toned it down after moving to PPV/TV.

WWE's was a mix of modified and fake back in the Triple H 'blades every month' era.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This match is a failure if limbs aren't lost.


----------



## Geeee

Moxley is awesome! Shot of whisky!


lagofala said:


> Somewhere along the line we will get to see Christian Cage vs Hangman Page and also Brian Cage vs. Ethan Page.
> Or Christian Cage vs Brian Cage and Hangman Page vs. Ethan Page.
> 
> Or Christian Cage and Hangman Page vs. Brian Cage and Ethan Page.
> 
> Then my brain will explode.


I think they should've called Ethan Page, Ethan North or something


----------



## One Shed

The outside setup is nothing compared to FMW. Looks pretty clean, just some coiled of basic barbed wire. Where is this "open" side of the ring that was promised?


----------



## RapShepard

Taking a shot on every explosion and a pint for the explosion... Okay maybe not the pint lol


----------



## The XL 2

Kenny Omega's hairline is already preemptively receding in anticipation of the damage he's going take in this match


----------



## A PG Attitude

WrestleFAQ said:


> Prediction: Moxley's about to regain the title before Brock Lesnar runs in and destroys him, allowing Omega to steal the victory. Christian was a red herring.


Yeah I'm still expecting something big to go down before the nights over.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CovidFan

We hate each other! We need barbwire and exploding shit! BUT WAIT! WE MUST WAIT FOR PROPER INTROS.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 98269


----------



## RKing85

all the ringside crowd only being 5 feet from the ring is greatly suspending disbelief on how big the explosions are going to be. At the 29 minute mark they better cut to a shot of everybody fleeing the ringside area.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh come on stop stalling


----------



## DaSlacker

Two Sheds said:


> The outside setup is nothing compared to FMW. Looks pretty clean, just some coiled of basic barbed wire. Where is this "open" side of the ring that was promised?


Yep. Was always going to be more than a bit sanitized. What with the way the world has moved on and AEW being mainstream. The Onita stuff in Japan was 30 years ago and a bit underground/alt back then.


----------



## Geeee

The tension is pretty wild. Kinda reminds of inferno match except the temperature isn't so high that it ruins the match


----------



## kyledriver

This fucking sucks 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd

RKing85 said:


> all the ringside crowd only being 5 feet from the ring is greatly suspending disbelief on how big the explosions are going to be. At the 29 minute mark they better cut to a shot of everybody fleeing the ringside area.


This is why I don’t like ringside seats. I felt like I was burning alive one time when the Undertaker came down the ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

The first explosion!


----------



## izhack111

This was bad


----------



## RapShepard

Shot


Geeee said:


> The tension is pretty wild. Kinda reminds of inferno match except the temperature isn't so high that it ruins the match


Yeah you got it on the nose lol. I don't see how anybody who loves wrestling isn't at least interested in seeing this in a car crash sort of way


----------



## kyledriver

If you're gonna use explosions, make them look legit or don't do them at all. This is a fail. 



TNA TNA TNA

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The ref looks like he's about to cook Meth


----------



## RainmakerV2

That explosion is weak as hell LMAO


----------



## lagofala

It's a shame they need this gimmick for two athletic guys who can work.

I can understand why Onita relied on this for so long, but it's a shame.


----------



## kyledriver

RainmakerV2 said:


> That explosion is weak as hell LMAO


Pathetic 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

kyledriver said:


> This fucking sucks
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Let it build, can't just start off exploding lol


----------



## TMTT

More barb wire and explosions!


----------



## Whoanma

Mox has the “why am I doing this shite?” face.


----------



## One Shed

DaSlacker said:


> Yep. Was always going to be more than a bit sanitized. What with the way the world has moved on and AEW being mainstream. The Onita stuff in Japan was 30 years ago and a bit underground/alt back then.


But just like everything else, if you promise something and then deliver a weak version of it, it is going to hurt you.

I need some


----------



## kyledriver

RapShepard said:


> Let it build, can't just start off exploding lol


The explosion sucked though, we got 2 more of those coming 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tower_

EXPLODING BARBED WIRE...









....


----------



## 3venflow

The drama in the match has been top notch so far. Great teases. Explosion was a bit weak compared to the FMW matches but how many people have seen them?


----------



## Whoanma

Now he has a bloody mask face.


----------



## RapShepard

kyledriver said:


> The explosion sucked though, we got 2 more of those coming
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, but eventually we'll get more barbwire, more blood, more splosoins. It'll be fun


----------



## Boxingfan

Ouch


----------



## tower_

Mox overblading will be more violence than the gimmick


----------



## lagofala

Ref was last seen on Wandavision.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow that was a better explosion. Two of them!


----------



## The XL 2

Two marks mutilating themselves, lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're trying but the explosions are lame as fuck lmao


----------



## Geeee

I hope Moxley brings back the Ambrose rebound clothesline in this match


----------



## Boxingfan

Oh shit!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Moxley taking all the cool bumps so far


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're trying but the explosions are lame as fuck lmao


I mean... Are you trying to see someone die? It's wrestling.


----------



## kyledriver

Too many gimmick matches up to this point. This means nothing. The explosions are far away and look like shit. I'm extremely disappointed at this whole ppv.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean... Are you trying to see someone die? It's wrestling.


Yes, I wanna see limbs being lost


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean... Are you trying to see someone die? It's wrestling.


Obviously not ACTUAL explosions that hurt the guys, but FMW's looked better 25 years ago on a much smaller budget. I was expecting a higher budget version of that which better technology.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean... Are you trying to see someone die? It's wrestling.


I mean, I still kinda want to see a stabbing in a match.


----------



## romanalexandru_

This is fun as fuck


----------



## 3venflow

Nah, this is delivering. It's bloody, brutal and dramatic. I'm sorry that some people have forgotten how to just sit back and enjoy something, but this is good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The reactions of the ref are as watchable as the match


----------



## DaSlacker

This might be Cornette's fave Moxley match. They're making him stay in the ring lol


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I mean, I still kinda want to see a stabbing in a match.


We need special guest ref New Jack.


----------



## Whoanma

Mox is definitely crazy.


----------



## ImpactFan

The ref regrets being there and is scared for his life


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was a good one


----------



## One Shed

Terry Funk never asked for water.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ref bump please


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> We need special guest ref New Jack.


----------



## izhack111

That was nasty


----------



## Prayer Police

better camera work makes the lame fireworks better


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368779958429097986


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean... Are you trying to see someone die? It's wrestling.


If you're going to go to this kind of gimmick match at least do it right.

Half way with a gimmick like this doesn't work.


----------



## tower_

Ok that one was good


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox looking less flabby tonight


----------



## One Shed

Um they are touching the ropes there...that are supposed to be wired to explode...


----------



## Mr316

The show absolutely sucked but this match is worth the 50$.


----------



## kyledriver

Mox is dumb af

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

That looked really, really dangerous. How didn't those tables break


----------



## izhack111

Nice spot


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Terry Funk never asked for water.


Terry Funk could beat up Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee while making love to his wife. You can't compare mere mortals to him


----------



## Boxingfan

Lmao yes!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368779958429097986


She will text Bayley later to ask how she is doing.


----------



## One Shed

OK, that was just a small smoke firework.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> I mean, I still kinda want to see a stabbing in a match.


I think New Jack had you covered with that years ago.


----------



## RKing85

Moxley basically put himself through the barbed wire there.


----------



## RapShepard

For folk that say he's a hater


Mr316 said:


> The show absolutely sucked but this match is worth the 50$.


----------



## rbl85

Only the barbedwire on the ropes is real


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kenny did not take that well


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Moxley isn't very smart is he?


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

This main event is a fucking joke...sorry kids, I grew up on sabu and funk being cut apart from one another with bolt cutters, not some gas station fireworks getting set off every time a guy taps into gimmicked barbed wire


----------



## toontownman

This is hokey as hell.

But I think I am still enjoying it. Not sure how they don't set off the barbed wire from the outside of the ring when touching it lol


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> I think New Jack had you covered with that years ago.


I didn't see that real time. I need one mid street fight or no DQ.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean... Are you trying to see someone die? It's wrestling.


Watch FMW. Those are EXPLOSIONS. These are just minor fireworks that arent even touching them. Dont advertise this then half ass it.


----------



## CovidFan

ireekofawesumnes said:


> This main event is a fucking joke...sorry kids, I grew up on sabu and funk being cut apart from one another with bolt cutters, not some gas station fireworks getting set off every time a guy taps into gimmicked barbed wire


Yeah this is an extreme pg version of that born to be wired match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two best wrestlers Excalibur? I think Reigns and Edge have them covered.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I think people were expecting actual explosions 😂.


----------



## RapShepard

The last 2 matches have been fire  for a very meh PPV.


----------



## kyledriver

Wow!!!!! 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think people were expecting actual explosions 😂.


No we were expecting them to make it at least look realistic.


----------



## Trophies

Ha that was good there dang


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think people were expecting actual explosions 😂.



Yes. Like the ones done in FMW, the ones Funk and Foley went through. Thats what they advertised, not this shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Great way to protect the OWA while using the match gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think people were expecting actual explosions .


I'd like it, be ballsy. Show me you appreciate me stealing your work by losing a limb lol


----------



## toontownman

Thats blood loss Schaivone. Omega is hardly flowing lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ref is ready to hit the bar with Jericho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

smart way to get out of somebody surviving the One Winged Angel.


----------



## Geeee

IMO that counts as a kick out of the one-winged angel


----------



## MoxAsylum

THIS MATCH IS INSANE


----------



## izhack111

Wow


----------



## DaSlacker

RainmakerV2 said:


> Watch FMW. Those are EXPLOSIONS. These are just minor fireworks that arent even touching them. Dont advertise this then half ass it.


Yeah but you'll never get that level of hardcore in a 100 million dollar project like AEW and we all know how wrestling loves to overhype itself.


----------



## kyledriver

Ok this is winning me over a bit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit that waz crazy


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Two best wrestlers Excalibur? I think Reigns and Edge have them covered.


Lol Roman and his three moves isn't even in the top 50 as far as in ring skills.


----------



## kyledriver

Jesus

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Nice delay on the explosion lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats it? Wtf


----------



## toontownman

BS ending


----------



## 3venflow

A MOTYC for me but I wanted the ring to explode.


----------



## kyledriver

3/10

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Shoulda watched all star night for free

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol Roman and his three moves isn't even in the top 50 as far as in ring skills.


How can you be the best and not in the top 50 [emoji848]


----------



## TMTT

Flat finish


----------



## Trophies

Lol I wanted to see the ring explode


----------



## PavelGaborik

Huh? that was too quick.


----------



## kyledriver

Obviously it's still going to blow up

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

Trash that my boy got screwed


----------



## Boxingfan

They delivered on this match tonight. Both men. As always, when they're working together, the results are great


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Why tease the ring exploding if it doesn't explode?


----------



## toontownman

Here comes the surprise


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

I was expecting more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Are they going to explode moxley off TV? lol


----------



## kyledriver

Honestly I might skip the next ppv for the first time cause this was underwhelming as fuck

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Mox about to enjoy his paid vacation.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Mox gets burned, he can just ask Orton how to get rid of burns quickly.


----------



## izhack111

The ring is going to explode


----------



## toontownman

It is the moxley write out or a big debut?


----------



## One Shed

No one likes Mox.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol Roman and his three moves isn't even in the top 50 as far as in ring skills.


Who gives a fuck about in ring? They're more entertaining


----------



## Randy Lahey

After the explosion the REAL suprrise will come out


----------



## Mr316

You would think someone cares a little bit about Mox.


----------



## Oracle

toontownman said:


> It is the moxley write out or a big debut?


nah just writing him off tv


----------



## RapShepard

Wouldn't it make more sense to handcuff him to the ropes


----------



## A PG Attitude

Something big is coming


----------



## Wolf Mark

So the ring did not explode?


----------



## kyledriver

Is this gonna be a big whiff too?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BULL


----------



## A PG Attitude

Here comes brock


----------



## 3venflow

AEW Cleaner is way more vicious than NJPW Cleaner.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well that was underwhelming


----------



## izhack111

Here we goooo


----------



## RKing85

this is WWE apparently, with Jon Moxley not having any friends.


----------



## La Parka

weak ass match.

A match with Nia would be more dangerous


----------



## Mr316

Wait what? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## The XL 2

Lmfao what the fuck was that?


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## TMTT

Well that sucked.


----------



## 3venflow

Oh dear.


----------



## kyledriver

LOLOLOLol
TNA TNA TNA

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

I’m dying 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Boldgerg

Hhahahahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Maybe the countdown also means a debut?


----------



## Trophies

Lmao what a dud of a bomb.


----------



## TJC93

Commentators had to sell that fuck sake


----------



## Oracle

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheFiend666

HAHAHAHA OMG IT WAS A DUD


----------



## kyledriver

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? HahahahHa hahahaha




Unban chip
Unban the aussies
I wanna join 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I've seen more pyro in a Kane entrance


----------



## Boldgerg

That was fucking hilarious. Genuinely laughed my arse off.


----------



## Boxingfan

Wtf?


----------



## PavelGaborik

LOL that "explosion" was the weakest one of all


----------



## Jokerface17

What the fuck was that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

That was laughable.


----------



## midgetlover69

omg no way lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF WAS THAT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gilberg explosion


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That sucked


----------



## kyledriver

?????? REFUNREFUNS
REFUND

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielallen1410

Wow that was pathetic.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA the explosion didn't even touch them


----------



## Mr316

I can’t believe it. I just can’t 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

lol was that a pyro botch? I've seen bigger explosions in Gilberg entrances


----------



## toontownman

wait what in the actual fuck was that. Oh my god. The countdown was actually great. Then they used gillbergs pyro. That is possibly as fucking awful as the shockmaster.


----------



## One Shed

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sbuch

LMAOOO


----------



## kyledriver

Lmfao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Wow, that "explosion" sucked. Really anti-climatic. That went over like a fart in church.


----------



## 30yearfan

This ppv is gonna hurt AEW


----------



## MoxAsylum

Lol that was the ring exploding ? TRASHHH


----------



## epfou1

Cody used up all the good pyro


----------



## izhack111

Worst Aew ppv!


----------



## lagofala

LOL 2020 feud of the year is so fierce, Kingston needed to pin Mox in a match after a deathmatch


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, the pyro was hardly near them


----------



## Derek30

Pyro botch?


----------



## somerandomfan

Of all the pyro to use for the ring explosion... _that's_ what they go with? I enjoyed the match but come on _THAT_ was your ring explosion?

come on man...


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA the explosion didn't even touch them


Was there an explosion? I must have blinked.


----------



## TheFiend666

OMG RIP AEW LMFAO IM LAUGHING SO HARD


----------



## midgetlover69

Fucking horrible lol


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Wack ending


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

I’m crying 😂😂😂😂😂 this is the most hilarious thing I’ve ever seen.


----------



## TJC93

Rey Mysterios entrance has bigger pyro than that lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who gives a fuck about in ring? They're more entertaining


Roman was one of the main reasons I stopped watching that product.

Good for you though


----------



## reamstyles

What was that?


----------



## Trophies

So the explosion was a euphemism for....?


----------



## TMTT

Vince is laughing his ass off.


----------



## ImpactFan

I hope they say it didn't go off correctly.... otherwise....


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

How is Eddie Kingston knocked out lol


----------



## sbuch

im crying that was a terrible ending


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I'll never get that hour and a half back. I'm so upset at myself


----------



## tower_

AEW has jumped the shark


----------



## One Shed

If this was WWE, we would be hearing the "We Want Refunds" chant.


----------



## toontownman

I am legit concerned for Kingston though. What happened to him.


----------



## FrankenTodd

kyledriver said:


> ?????? REFUNREFUNS
> REFUND
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


The crowd did say refunds. no one told them to go out in the first place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

I can't believe thism 

I'm drunk and stoned and this one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. 


Fuck
I'm so pissed 


What
Why
When
Where
Who? 

how???????????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That really WAS it?


----------



## RapShepard

Eddie coming out was a great face turn, but yeah post match was meh.


----------



## CovidFan

Kingston has to sell this garbage? Not enough lolz in the world for this disaster.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wait they're selling Kingston being knocked out from that???


----------



## TJC93

DX definitely took over the truck


----------



## Boldgerg

That "explosion" was quite possibly the worst and most hilarious thing I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## ImpactFan

JR Seemed pissed at the end


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Well

The shock master has finally been topped with that ending

The winner, AND NEW single most humiliating cringe moment in the HISTORY of professional wrestling....

AEW!!!!


----------



## Trophies

ugh what the hell was that


----------



## toontownman

SHOCKMASTER STRIKES


----------



## TheFiend666

Then Kingston plays dead LMFAO bye


----------



## FrankenTodd

I was expecting someone to come out after the countdown hit zero.

Oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow_spinner

Horrible ending, all we got was sprinklers. The fact Eddie and Mox have to sell this is embarrassing. The crowd was even booing, yikes.


----------



## kyledriver

BotchAmanias gonna be 4 hoursmlongs this weem

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan

AEW’s fingerpoke of doom moment


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Seems like they botched the ending explosion? I mean, could have at least had the ring implode.

And it's a nice character moment for Eddie, but it's pretty silly he got knocked out when he very blatantly wasn't touched. Had to sell it to, which was awkward.


----------



## Mr316

I’m still laughing 😂 😂😂😂😂😂 didn’t they test the damn pyros during the day!!?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Yo AEW I'm going to forget I watched that. Don't ever do that again please


----------



## midgetlover69

Botch of a life time lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

Those last explosiions were like nothing....they shouldn't be selling those like that


----------



## Nothing Finer

Making out like some sparklers are Hiroshima, holy shit, laughing my ass off at this.


----------



## Whoanma

Where’s the something big that was coming? Where is the signed Okada? Where was the exploding ring?


----------



## RKing85

That finish basically took away everything those guys did over the previous 25 minutes. What a terrible way for the show to end.


----------



## kyledriver

I had bigger explosions on Halloween and new years wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jesus christ man


----------



## TD Stinger

OK I really did like that match a lot.

But man that ending............


----------



## elo

Oh boy that ending was poor, very poor.


----------



## reamstyles

Who booked this shit


----------



## PavelGaborik

That is the type of garbage that can sink your company right there. That's the worst thing I've seen since Rollins vs The Fiend


----------



## Randy Lahey

WOW! They ended the show like that? that was horrible. I thought for sure the "real" surprise would come out when they did the countdown. Then the "explosions" were like cheap fireworks...that was trash.

Loved the match, but wow talk about a let down. Very disappointing.


----------



## Mr316

Vince Mcmahon had a heart attack. From laughing.


----------



## La Parka

The ending was perfect.

I'll remember this for the rest of my life.

oh my god hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhaahah


----------



## RiverFenix

So, sooooo bad. So bloody awkward. Kane's entrance each and every week was more explosive. 

So damn embarrassing.


----------



## ceeder

Eddie Kingston died from 4th of July sparklers going off 10 feet away from him. 

RIP.


----------



## izhack111

Indy Indy Indy Indy Indy Indy


----------



## reamstyles

I think people will talk aboutma ew after that ending lol.. jr was correct


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They could have done better. Smoke machine, louder explosion sounds, maybe ring collapse. They have the budget to make it look more real.


----------



## 3venflow

My view as someone who saw pretty much every FMW explosion match is:


The rope explosions were weak-ish, but acceptably watered down for a year 2021 U.S. market.
The ringside board explosion sucked, but you still at least had the good visual of them hitting barbed wire.
The ring explosion was... an utter disaster on every level. Whoever rigged that ring should be fired immediately, as they allowed it to overshadow an excellent match. Kingston covering Moxley was the perfect visual, right out of the Onita playbook, the the ring explosion was an unmitigating disaster that will be talked about for a long time... for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

I know it goes without saying but..

I can't wait to hear what Cornette has to say about this. lol


----------



## Geeee

I thought the ending was really touching but the ring definitely should've collapsed


----------



## The3

Gillberg sparklers were bigger


----------



## Mr316

This was THE most important moment of the show and holy shit did they fail. 😂


----------



## kyledriver

Not spending actually money on aew ppvs for the foreseeable future after this BS.


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21

Stoppwd watching AEW the last few months but the surprise signing got me interested in the PPV.

Definitely their worst PPV yet.

AEW overall has diminished in quality greatly since 2019.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Deadliest explosion in history


----------



## TheFiend666

I can't stop laughing LMFAO


----------



## Mr316

They should of used Cody’s pyros 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Dr. Middy

So I loved the match. The aura was great, it was violent, paced really well, they took some sick bumps, and you were anticipating what could happen next. I'd give it 4 and a quarter stars myself. 

But, the ending there was just horrible. If they can't get the proper stuff or pyro guys to do it properly, fine they do it a different way or something, but the fact that they knew that would be the ending and went with it anyway is just bad, bad stuff and is going to taint the entire show. A shame because the match itself was great.


----------



## Mr316

My stomach hurts 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Prayer Police

you better believe Simon Miller is gonna give that last segment a big stinkin' down!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That was going so well for 20 minutes...but what in the actual hell was THAT!? Good God that ending was bad!


----------



## TheFiend666




----------



## midgetlover69

And they still tried to sell it on commentary ahaha


----------



## Joe Gill

paul heyman was in charge of the explosion


----------



## Derek30

They’re going to get roasted for that and rightfully so. What a lame ending. It’s too bad because the match was good and Kingston coming out for Moxley was an excellent touch.

God damn.


----------



## shawnyhc01

God, they shouldn't explore it...just kept the victory of Omega would be better than fired this... sparkler? My 10 year old's firework is stronger than this...


----------



## DaSlacker

That's why I worried about them doing that kind of match. 

They can go very very wrong. Tony Khan's honeymoon period with the disenchanted wrestling fan is coming to an end.


----------



## reamstyles

The match was already enough to sell this ppv.. but what a production botch


----------



## Whoanma

Christian’s “shocking” signing must have exhausted the pyro budget. Lol.


----------



## tower_

Maybe Cody shouldnt have fired that guy who scared his dog, at least he had some pyro


----------



## Cube2

i may have to sign up to Cornette's patreon to hear him bury this ppv.


----------



## Cosmo77

that was Tna electrified cage bad


----------



## TheFiend666

Then Tony goes "I can still feel the effects from the explosions from over here" 

HAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## reamstyles

This is the type of comedy of all ages not tge stuff vinny mac makes fun at..


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> My stomach hurts 😂😂😂😂


You have terrible taste in comedy tbh.


----------



## toontownman

Christian currently just checking he signed the contract and the pen wasn't faulty.


----------



## THANOS

They botched the explosion definitely, but the match was fantastic and memorable. Quit your pissing and moaning. I expected nothing less from this place.


----------



## Joe Gill

clearly it was supposed to be a much bigger explosion based on eddies reaction. that botch destroyed whatever storyline they were planning for moxley to leave for a while.

too bad.


----------



## reamstyles

TheFiend666 said:


> Then Tony goes "I can still feel the effects from the explosions from over here"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAH


The guy really is a consumate company guy, shouldv put humor in it to save it from utter embarassment


----------



## One Shed

Oh my GOD. They probably spent more than they entire 90's budget of FMW on that too.

What we were expecting:










What we got:


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> So I loved the match. The aura was great, it was violent, paced really well, they took some sick bumps, and you were anticipating what could happen next. I'd give it 4 and a quarter stars myself.
> 
> But, the ending there was just horrible. If they can't get the proper stuff or pyro guys to do it properly, fine they do it a different way or something, but the fact that they knew that would be the ending and went with it anyway is just bad, bad stuff and is going to taint the entire show. A shame because the match itself was great.


It had to be some kind of pyro botch. There is no way that was the planned "explosion".


----------



## izhack111

I give props to Vince..yes WWE sucks but they will never make a mistake like this


----------



## somerandomfan

3venflow said:


> My view as someone who saw pretty much every FMW explosion match is:
> 
> 
> The rope explosions were weak-ish, but acceptably watered down for a year 2021 U.S. market.
> The ringside board explosion sucked, but you still at least had the good visual of them hitting barbed wire.
> The ring explosion was... an utter disaster on every level. Whoever rigged that ring should be fired immediately, as they allowed it to overshadow an excellent match. Kingston covering Moxley was the perfect visual, right out of the Onita playbook, the the ring explosion was an unmitigating disaster that will be talked about for a long time... for all the wrong reasons.


Going to completely agree, I went in expecting it not to be as insane as some old japanese exploding ring deathmatches, and the match was perfectly fine through the majority of it, and the post match stuff was booked great, aaaaaand then they completely fucked up the most important spot, the ring explosion... now all the positive is overshadowed by what a fucking disaster that was...


----------



## CovidFan

DammitChrist said:


> You have terrible taste in comedy tbh.


Come on, man. It's ok to admit they fucked up. I feel embarrassed for them. It was laughable.


----------



## Mr316

I just rewatched it and I’m in tears again 😂😂😂


----------



## Alright_Mate

They are obviously saving the best one’s for Gillberg’s debut on Wednesday.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well, tonight will be my last purchase of an AEW pay per view for sometime. Painfully boring and i am embarrassed to have watched this show. That ending with the dud firework explosions ironically symbolizes the entire evening. To top it off, the best match of the pay per view did not even occur in front of the fans. That tells you a lot.


----------



## One Shed

Cube2 said:


> i may have to sign up to Cornette's patreon to hear him bury this ppv.


He gives them away for free


----------



## TJC93

Not even did it look weak as fuck, there wasn't even a sound ffs, at least make it sound loud as fuck or something


----------



## Mr316

Excalibur trying to sell the explosion screaming OMG 😂😂😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was a big fail on the AEW production team. Someone's getting fired. They need to hire better people. 

A good idea would have been to actually make the cameras go black and just use an explosion sound and say the explosion blew out the cameras. Then it pans over to Moxley and Kingston in the ring covered in smoke.


----------



## sailord

I'm not sure I'd call that a explosion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

THANOS said:


> They botched the explosion definitely, but the match was fantastic and memorable. Quit your pissing and moaning. I expected nothing less from this place.


If you botch the finish/angle associated with the match it taunts the whole thing. You need to nail it or people will forget the match and remember the botch


----------



## Whoanma

Expectations vs. reality.


----------



## reamstyles

Ex9ect this to be comedy skit for tomorrows raw, and if not really wwe is helping aew..


----------



## DaSlacker

reamstyles said:


> The guy really is a consumate company guy, shouldv put humor in it to save it from utter embarassment


Very true. Guy spent the 90's putting over - with complete conviction - whatever total shit Herd/Dusty/Bischoff/Sullivan/Nash/Russo had him selling.


----------



## midgetlover69

Mr316 said:


> Excalibur trying to sell the explosion screaming OMG 😂😂😂


lmaoo i had to turn it off thats too much


----------



## 3venflow

They are kayfabing it at Omega fucking up the explosion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785923719258114


----------



## Unityring

Man that PPV was trash haha! I absolutely loved Revolution 2020 ,maybe I was expecting too much.i haven’t really kept up to date with dynamite too much ,but on paper the card looked ok.
It was a big sloppy botch fest to put it nicely.
Loved the Sting and Darby match.
Surprisingly Hardy vs Hangman was the next best match.
The rest very forgettable lol this old Wrestling fan is just hanging on by a thread


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Eddie Kingston had 10 seconds to pull him out of the ring. He wasn't fucking cuffed to the floor. Instead he freaked out like a moron.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW's Shockmaster Moment. It will be company altering. Worst was how they all sold it as a huge explosion - made the dud so bloody cringy.


----------



## TheFiend666

THANOS said:


> They botched the explosion definitely, but the match was fantastic and memorable. Quit your pissing and moaning. I expected nothing less from this place.


And I expect nothing less from AEW marks defending this...If this happened in WWE oh my gawd yall would have a field day LMAO


----------



## Geeee

The explosion walked through the forbidden door from Impact wrestling


----------



## Joe Gill

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was a big fail on the AEW production team. Someone's getting fired. They need to hire better people.
> 
> A good idea would have been to actually make the cameras go black and just use an explosion sound and say the explosion blew out the cameras. Then it pans over to Moxley and Kingston in the ring covered in smoke.


lol.. tony khan never fires anyone.


----------



## elo

Botch or a safety official pulled it the last second and no one had time to get the message out there so they just rolled with it.


----------



## Mr316

the pyro guy must be in Vince’s pocket! The Jacksonville screwjob!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

elo said:


> Botch or a safety official pulled it the last second and no one had time to get the message out there so they just rolled with it.


They could've improvised and blacked out the cameras when the explosion happened to make it seem like the cameras blew. That way the audience doesn't see anything but they hear a massive explosion.


----------



## ElTerrible

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was a big fail on the AEW production team. Someone's getting fired. They need to hire better people.
> 
> A good idea would have been to actually make the cameras go black and just use an explosion sound and say the explosion blew out the cameras. Then it pans over to Moxley and Kingston in the ring covered in smoke.


Good point.So many ways to do this differently. The idea of Kingston saving Moxley was great, too.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Whoanma said:


> Expectations vs. reality.


Those jurassic park vids are hilarious lol


----------



## justinkjones1993

That ending is the difference between a high-budget Indie production from Tony Khan, a beta male simp who would never fire somebody and Vince McMahon, who demands perfection and has the balls to fire people.


----------



## RiverFenix

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Eddie Kingston had 10 seconds to pull him out of the ring. He wasn't fucking cuffed to the floor. Instead he freaked out like a moron.


It was so bad that maybe they can retcon it to Kingston knowing the explosion would be a dud and this is all a long con to get in close to Mox. Wanted to act all heroic and pretend he would sacrifice himself for Mox but had his people disable the larger explosion or something. 

I don't know. I'm grasping here. AEW looks utterly ridiculous right now. I'm not sure I can look at them the same way.


----------



## Swindle

I can not wait for Jim's review. Mox this hardcore anti-establishment type and the explosions is sparklers LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

Can anyone please tell me, why did they feature the Dark Order in so many segments? Serious question.


----------



## reamstyles

Mark out moment for me was big show brock tearing down the ring, i am all in for what aew would do to top that with their ring explosion,but seeing the mix of lesnars pyro and gillbergs.. yeah the pyro guy must b worming in wwe next week


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

So any good twitter chirps yet from anyone?


----------



## Joe Gill

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787796366942208


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> They are kayfabing it at Omega fucking up the explosion.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785923719258114


Miro was the star of the night. At least they can laugh at themselves.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swindle said:


> I can not wait for Jim's review. Mox this hardcore anti-establishment type and the explosions is sparklers LOL


Did you hear the audience gasp when the sparklers went off?


----------



## izhack111

Like I said before the show is 100% for smarks only they just dont care...


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787796366942208


----------



## One Shed

Next Jericho podcast "Yeah QT has shot off fireworks before so we figured he could set up the ring to explode"


----------



## Whoanma

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785963397316611


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Well at least they can story line salvage it a bit since kenny omega "made the ring". Kenny Omega can kick the asses of his "ring mechanics" and call it a day.

Didn't help that the commentators and Kingston sold it so hard though.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787796366942208


That was a nice comeback. Too bad it was off air lol but even so, the damage has been done. To be honest, even before this main event and the Sting match i was already falling asleep. I regret buying this but it's a lesson learned for next time not to fall for the hype.


----------



## TJC93

Randy Lahey said:


> Miro was the star of the night. At least they can laugh at themselves.


Kind of there only option lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787778985730053


----------



## ImpactFan

Good on Miro & Moxley for thinking auickly and blaming it on Omega.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Sweet mother of God, that may have been the longest and hardest I've ever laughed in my life.

Holy hell.

The announcers selling it was great. Did you notice there was a slight pause as they wondered "what the fuck was that?" just like the rest of us?

Then Eddie Kingston pretending to be dead really capped things off beautifully.

I'm giving it 8 stars just for that finish.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I love AEW and this for me is the first PPV by them that I can say it was pretty shit. They had all the ingredients for a great ppv tonight and the whole thing fell flat. I hope they learn from it.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I thought it was a decent show with a disappointing ending. They should have improvised and had Callis and co. laughing at mox and kingston


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

WrestleFAQ said:


> Sweet mother of God, that may have been the longest and hardest I've ever laughed in my life.
> 
> Holy hell.
> 
> The announcers selling it was great. Did you notice there was a slight pause as they wondered "what the fuck was that?" just like the rest of us?
> 
> Then Eddie Kingston pretending to be dead really capped things off beautifully.
> 
> I'm giving it 8 stars just for that finish.


They could of saved it by just blaming kenny omega's shotty death ring mechanics lol


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit that was definitely a huge production botch. Moxley and Miro saying that it was Omega’s fault really helps though in kayfabe


----------



## One Shed

I am still laughing. If this was the Attitude Era, RAW would open tomorrow with DX all carrying tiny sparkers to the ring. Man I miss those days.


----------



## Whoanma

WrestleFAQ said:


> Sweet mother of God, that may have been the longest and hardest I've ever laughed in my life.
> 
> Holy hell.
> 
> The announcers selling it was great. Did you notice there was a slight pause as they wondered "what the fuck was that?" just like the rest of us?
> 
> Then Eddie Kingston pretending to be dead really capped things off beautifully.
> 
> I'm giving it 8 stars just for that finish.


I haven’t stopped laughing yet. It’s really difficult to write and search for stuff right now. Lol.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I think the honeymoon period is ever btw, people on social media are losing their shit.
Look at the live chat on here


----------



## PhilThePain

Wow, glad I didn't watch this with other people after all. That was embarrassing.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prosper said:


> Holy shit that was definitely a huge production botch. Moxley and Miro saying that it was Omega’s fault really helps though in kayfabe


Not really. Kingston and the announcers sold it like a tactical nuke went off.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Wow, that was really an unfortunate ending. They did everything right in that match except for the major production botch. It would have been spectacular if the explosions worked as planned. Oh, well.

I thought it was a solid PPV overall, but (as expected) not as good as last year’s “Revolution.” Last year’s was just awesome.

My favorite parts today:

1. The Street Fight
2. The Exploding Barbed Wire Death Match
3. Maki Itoh!
4. Eddie Kingston saving Mox (nice tough!)
5. The tag team title match
6. The Shida-Mizunami match
7. Christian Cage (a little underwhelming. I still would have preferred Kurt).

Watching Moxley bleed so much, I kept thinking of poor Renee. That must have been hard to watch for her.

Since Maki Itoh is here, I hope she sticks around for a while. Make that quarantine worth it.


----------



## TheFiend666

ImpactFan said:


> Good on Miro & Moxley for thinking auickly and blaming it on Omega.


dont matter because announcers sold it like they dropped bombs on bahdad and then Kingston acted like he just died from smoke bombs lmfao


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Holy shit that was definitely a huge production botch. Moxley and Miro saying that it was Omega’s fault really helps though in kayfabe


"I have fired Nakazawa as he was supposed to add the lighter fluid but just ended up pouring it all over himself and put his body oil in the explosives"


----------



## toontownman

They should have just sent Omega back out to kick the pyros and beat moxely up more to write him out.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787778985730053


Damn......that quote sums it all up. Oh ..ITS TRUE, ITS DAMN TRUE


----------



## ripcitydisciple

That was bad not going to lie. Tony you done fucked up. Either explode the ring or don't. The criticism will be deserved for this one.

Oh boi...... woof.

Am I supposed to turn in my AEW Defender Fanboy License now? 

See everyone Wednesday.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not really. Kingston and the announcers sold it like a tactical nuke went off.


Yeah the announcers didn’t help lol


----------



## Swindle

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Well at least they can story line salvage it a bit since kenny omega "made the ring". Kenny Omega can kick the asses of his "ring mechanics" and call it a day.
> 
> Didn't help that the commentators and Kingston sold it so hard though.


If it sucked, the announcers should have said so in real time. This is like where the announcers could also see Warrior in the mirror, Hogan could, but not Eric. The logical consistency must be maintained.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

A PG Attitude said:


> I love AEW and this for me is the first PPV by them that I can say it was pretty shit. They had all the ingredients for a great ppv tonight and the whole thing fell flat. I hope they learn from it.


All Out 2019 was the first shitty one for me


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

All I can say, that was one of the worst shows Ive seen in a very long time.

Cinematic Match was good, everything else was fucking terrible.

Inner Circle vs Young Bucks: 2/10
Battle Royal: 1.5/10
Women's Match: 2/10
Miro/Kip vs OC/Taylor: 3.5/10
Hardy vs Hangman: 5/10
Ladder Match: 2.5/10
Sting/Darby vs Cage/Starks: 8/10
Moxley vs Omega: 4/10

Overall I'd give the show a 3/10. That fucking sucked so much.


----------



## Klitschko

I didn't see the show. Can anyone tell me what happened with that ending? Sounds like something shitty happened?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Klitschko said:


> I didn't see the show. Can anyone tell me what happened with that ending? Sounds like something shitty happened?


Hyped up an explosion with a countdown and it was just sparklers


----------



## TJC93

Klitschko said:


> I didn't see the show. Can anyone tell me what happened with that ending? Sounds like something shitty happened?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368784498859606019


----------



## 3venflow

My ratings for the entire show:

- Bucks vs. MJF/Jericho: 6.5/10 - Became exciting, Jericho had one of his best performances in the long time... but fell into the formulaic Bucks style without all the drama of last year's classic against Omega/Hangman. Fine for an opener though.

- Tag Team Battle Royale: 4/10 - It was a 2/10 until the closing minutes, where the real professional wrestlers saved the day. Jungle Boy vs. Fenix at the end was unreal. Prior to the last minutes, the only highlight was Bear Country kicking some ass. Battle royales are messy by nature, tag battle royales can only ever be a clusterf**k. Stop running so many battle royales! At least a worthy team won, setting up what should be a great tag title match.

- Shida vs. Mizunami: 6/10 - A good match from a work perspective (bit sloppy later on), but like nearly all of Shida's PPV defenses, lacked any real oomph or intensity. Excalibur attempted to explain their background, but it fell flat.

- Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends: 6/10 - Why am I rating this so high? Because it was the first match that felt like it accomplished something on a storyline level. Miro was dominant and looked like a main event caliber star. The match built good babyface heat for Chuck too. They also planted the seeds for Miro splitting from Kip by having him sacrifice Penelope. It's time to move Miro on to something higher up the card.

- Hangman vs. Hardy: 7/10 - This was very good. I heard complaints in the thread about a lack of psychology, but this match was almost entirely psychology and a change of pace. Hangman is great, Hardy is so limited these days but did the best he could and it turned out well, despite some Dark Order antics. Hangman got the big win he deserves and remains unbeaten in 2021. I think this is an important step towards Hangman vs. Kenny down the road.

- Ladder Match: 7/10 - Meh start, but picked up and became a good stunt match with some brutal spots. I just can't muster any interest in Scorpio Sky, but as long as he's a successful defense for Darby, I'm ok with that. Archer was great in this match. Ethan Page looked good on his debut, especially the way he lifted Archer. Should be a good addition to the midcard as long as they find him a meaningful role.

- I expected Christian and think he'll be a really good addition. The people who hyped themselves up did so at their own risk and it was clear days ago that it wasn't Punk or Brock. I think Christian will have a renaissance and be really good. There's nothing wrong with some veterans as long as the balance is right.

- Street Fight: 9/10 - I can't rate this as a traditional match, but by cinematic standards it was awesome. Engaging and hard to take your eyes off with excellent production values. It had a modern, fresh aesthetic that made me think Lucha Underground and Mr. Robot. The cinematic formula is niche, but if your average 15-year-old Netflix watcher tunes in and sees something like this, he's probably going to be interested, due to the production and strong characterization of the wrestlers.

- Omega/Moxley: 9/10 - An excellent match which delivered but was hampered by one or two things. Firstly, I was expecting full barbed wire ropes, so was disappointed to see them wrapped around standard ring ropes. The explosions were on the weak side, but to be honest I didn't expect FMW-level booms, especially in such a confined arena. So I thought they were acceptable. The barbed wire board at ringside explosion sucked though. The match worked and was very reminiscent of the FMW death matches, with Moxley in the Onita role (except Onita almost never lost). The finish was slightly flat in the sense that we all expected the ring explosion to precede the outcome. But I still think this was a brutal, violent and dramatic main event that did their feud justice.

But we move on to the aftermath. Perhaps they should have gone a few minutes longer as Kenny and the Brothers seemed to be stalling during their beatdown of Mox. When the countdown hit, excitement rose... Kingston finally showing his love for Moxley was a perfect visual. He covered Moxley to protect him in what was primed to be a legendary end to a show... then the fucking sparklers went off! They are kayfabing it as Kenny's failed engineering, but make no mistake, that was a terrible finish that marred the whole experience. Have a proper explosion with the ring covered by smoke and Eddie laying dead over Moxley and it'll go down in the ages as a legendary moment. As it stands, that explosion will make it to Botchmania. Tony Khan should be going on a rampage backstage after that, it was bush league shit.

6.5/10 for the overall PPV. Match quality was so/so and I've seen better on Dynamite than much of the undercard, but the last two matches more or less delivered what they promised - except that shitty finale.


----------



## ElTerrible

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It was so bad that maybe they can retcon it to Kingston knowing the explosion would be a dud and this is all a long con to get in close to Mox. Wanted to act all heroic and pretend he would sacrifice himself for Mox but had his people disable the larger explosion or something.
> 
> I don't know. I'm grasping here. AEW looks utterly ridiculous right now. I'm not sure I can look at them the same way.


That would at least be a clever way to explain it, but there usually is. For all the dumb shit that happens in wrestling you can always find a reasonable explanation but Vince has cultivated the concept of insulting people's intelligence and not bother. I expect the same here. I also question Christian' shirt choice: Outwork everyone. Unless it's a clever word play that he worked TK and is really All Impact, the idea that a 47 year old Cage defines his character by in-ring standards and Lilly by himself is stupid. He needs to lead a stable and do for somebody what he did for Styles.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

Klitschko said:


> I didn't see the show. Can anyone tell me what happened with that ending? Sounds like something shitty happened?


The ring was supposed to explode except it didn't explode, it was just a couple of sparklers on the ring posts and the announcers and kingston sold it like it was a nuke going off


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787778985730053


I sometimes wonder if we're too hard on WWE because of what they've done to the business rather than their shows. They get the little things right lol!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Prosper said:


> Holy shit that was definitely a huge production botch. Moxley and Miro saying that it was Omega’s fault really helps though in kayfabe


They're doing it on Twitter and after the show ended after the announcers tried to sell it as something way bigger than it was.

The damage is done and even if the lean into it on TV we all know it was a botch. Damage is done.


----------



## One Shed

This would be like if the Shockmaster's debut had closed out a Starrcade.


----------



## Wolf Mark

In the ladder match, really if they picked a lame choice like Scorpio Sky, they might as well have given the new guy Ethan Page the win.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Can anyone please tell me, why did they feature the Dark Order in so many segments? Serious question.


It's Tony Khan's pet project and Brodie died. So it just won't die


----------



## El Hammerstone

Miro playing it off like that does nothing considering it was already sold as legitimate by both Eddie and the commentary team in the moment.

And the touching moment of redemption from Eddie at the end? Ruined. Imagine a movie scene wherein a soldier is running across the battlefield to take a bullet for his old friend whom he had been at odds with previously, then the camera pans around and we see the gunfire is actually coming from children firing suction cup darts out of toy guns, and it's all played completely straight; you are now moving forward in the story from a point of parody.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I think you guys can be toxic but jfc twitter is acting like this is victory road 2009


----------



## Klitschko

Thanks for the replies guys. 



TJC93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368784498859606019


Omg, that looks horrible. I was so close to spending money on this show, but something told me not to do it. Yikes that looks horrible.


----------



## Prosper

Man that’s a damn shame about the ending, and I was loving the match. Somebody on production definitely needs to be fired ASAP


----------



## FrankenTodd

Two Sheds said:


> This would be like if the Shockmaster's debut had closed out a Starrcade.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

El Hammerstone said:


> Miro playing it off like that does nothing considering it was already sold as legitimate by both Eddie and the commentary team in the moment.
> 
> And the touching moment of redemption from Eddie at the end? Ruined. Imagine a movie scene wherein a soldier is running across the battlefield to take a bullet for his old friend whom he had been at odds with previously, then the camera pans around and we see the gunfire is actually coming from children firing suction cup darts out of toy guns; you are now moving forward in the story from a point of parody.


Yeah it ruined Eddie's face turn. Worse damage long-term than ruining a PPV


----------



## Geeee

Klitschko said:


> I didn't see the show. Can anyone tell me what happened with that ending? Sounds like something shitty happened?


Don't worry. You're gonna see it a million times until you're sick of it. Like The Shockmaster or Gobbledygooker


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Klitschko said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, that looks horrible. I was so close to spending money on this show, but something told me not to do it. Yikes that looks horrible.


Yeah, at least WWE ppvs are basically free


----------



## DaSlacker

Don't regret buying the show. Cost me 170% of the WWE Network sub I would have kept running until WrestleMania. Had no interest in Elimination Chamber or Fast Lane. So gave AEW another chance. 

Right people won imo. Page vs Hardy, Streetfight and Moxley/Omega were good matches. Kingston face turn was good drama. Christian and Ethan are welcome debuts. 

But there is such little psychology or believability within matches. The end was a Shockmaster level botch. AEW really is just a 2001-2004 WWE, without the scripted promos and invisible camera. 

Think they need to reboot or go all NJPW before I pay for their product again. A 100 flips and dives and spotfests might have interested in me in the mid 90's, when AAA was new to me. But need something intelligent and nuanced at this point in my life. Same reason I watch acclaimed TV shows and award winning movies vs Fast and Furious 9.


----------



## Soul_Body

AEW...I fucks with you....BUT this habit y'all have of overpromising and under delivering *HAS GOT TO STOP. *What the hell was that ending? And Mox and Kingston having to sell that shit? And...


----------



## Geeee

One thing that really sucks is Eddie Kingston would've been an awesome Babyface and now they're gonna have to pretend this didn't happen


----------



## RiverFenix

Retcon it as Kingston suffering a bout of PTSD from something similar he did earlier in his life. Him selling that might be the worst thing. I can't believe Khan couldn't see how shit it was and call an audible into the refs in ring to tell King and Mox to no-sell it.

Amateur hour.


----------



## justinkjones1993

DaSlacker said:


> AEW really is just a 2001-2004 WWE, without the scripted promos and invisible camera.


Not even close. This is TNA 2014 or something.


----------



## Mr316

The only thing missing at the end is JR saying : “for the love of god” in a depressing way. 😂


----------



## RapShepard

This show was a C last 2 matches were awesome. Won't dock them for the botched ending


----------



## tower_

Talent in the ring probably couldnt tell what a disaster it was but the right way to play it off was as a rib - Kenny getting one over on Mox, Kingston looking like a fool to come out for nothing - but of course that wasnt the plan so now they have to try to retcon something they sold in the moment


----------



## toontownman

Only fair someone comes out of that match with a Goldust stutter gimmick from now on.

Maybe Khan can hype the next big signing just to have Ron Simmons come out and say DAMN.


----------



## CovidFan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They're doing it on Twitter and after the show ended after the announcers tried to sell it as something way bigger than it was.
> 
> The damage is done and even if the lean into it on TV we all know it was a botch. Damage is done.


The biggest issue's that it was a huge selling point of the ppv. You can't botch something like that and just cover for it by some dumb shit afterward.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> I just rewatched it and I’m in tears again 😂😂😂


This guy is actually crying


----------



## Asuka842

The buy in match was fun, and seeing Maki in an AEW ring, and really over with the fans, was a joy. I think having Rosa get pinned was the wrong call, but the match itself was still fun.

The tag title match was good, if a little bit over long perhaps.

Fuck it, put gold on Fenix and PAC, they are just so epic.

The Dark Order is the most wholesome cult ever.

The Women’s Title match was a good stiff fight. I liked it. Although perhaps AEW should have put Ryo on Dynamite more before this. It felt like the fans struggled to get into her as a challenger. And please keep Nyla and Shida away from each other.

Scorpio winning was the right call. Time to finally start pushing him.

Christian is here, and he has his TNA theme, very nice.

The cinematic match was very fun.

The ME match itself was awesome. But WOW was that ending a colossal fuck up. And given how much it was hyped up beforehand, it’s even more inexcusable.

All in all an, interesting show.


----------



## One Shed

Mr316 said:


> The only thing missing at the end is JR saying : “for the love of god” in a depressing way. 😂


"Well folks, you could probably tell I was already three sheets to the wind. Time to be four!" (Proceeds to mix a full pitcher of Moscow Mule on camera."


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

DaSlacker said:


> Think they need to reboot or go all NJPW before I pay for their product again. A 100 flips and dives and spotfests might have interested in me in the mid 90's, when AAA was new to me. But need something intelligent and nuanced at this point in my life. *Same reason I watch acclaimed TV shows and award winning movies* vs Fast and Furious 9.


Pretty off-topic but critical success and awards in media mean nothing nowadays. Critics and audience have a very clear rift and I'm usually better led by word of mouth


----------



## Rankles75

Hahahahahaha! It really *was* Christian?!


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Man that’s a damn shame about the ending, and I was loving the match. Somebody on production definitely needs to be fired ASAP


That's too easy, you give out their Twitter handle and let folk just fucking murder them lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Pyro is trending on Twitter. Hahahahahha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> This guy is actually crying


It sucked it's ago to admit it lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine if you are an indoor fan who payed and you leave with agreement that the cinematic match (which was not in front of your ring) that was on the tron, was the best part of the night. -Sincerely, AEW.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I really enjoyed most of that PPV. The main event was going great until Gallows & Anderson showed up. That took the air out of it. The ending to the match was flat. The explosion was a fucking joke and is a glaring mark on AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

TheFiend666 said:


> And I expect nothing less from AEW marks defending this...If this happened in WWE oh my gawd yall would have a field day LMAO


Something even worse happened in the WWE, and the company is still here and thriving. So will AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm shocked the word "Refund" is not trending.


----------



## Swindle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788099980013568


----------



## bdon

I’m sick to my stomach. That match was fucking awesome, but that shitty post match explosion just buried them when they had created the most eyes they’ll ever have on their product. They created buzz, and they fucking delivered...until the money shot.

They will not recover from this. That’s a wrap folks. 700-800k fans only. And they will pay by seeing that number dwindle as WWE one ups them with better production qualities.

Ruined.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Chan Hung said:


> I'm shocked the word "Refund" is not trending.


People just stream because paying for PPVs is silly in the NJPWorld and Network world


----------



## Whoanma

Okada Wikipedia‘s entry’s been fixed.


----------



## Geeee

I'm honestly glad I watched this. I think the last potentially legendary trainwreck that I caught live was the Kennel From Hell match


----------



## Whoanma

Swindle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788099980013568


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

bdon said:


> I’m sick to my stomach. That match was fucking awesome, but that shitty post match explosion just buried them when they had created the most eyes they’ll ever have on their product. They created buzz, and they fucking delivered...until the money shot.
> 
> They will not recover from this. That’s a wrap folks. 700-800k fans only. And they will pay by seeing that number dwindle as WWE one ups them with better production qualities.
> 
> Ruined.


Why do you guys care so much about the business side of these companies? I'm genuinely curious. If it's good it shouldnt matter how many people watch it.


----------



## DaSlacker

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Pretty off-topic but critical success and awards in media mean nothing nowadays. Critics and audience have a very clear rift and I'm usually better led by word of mouth


There is that. An award definitely isn't what it was and the academy award big winners can be really boring or depressing. Good thing with the web is you can do your homework and leverage word of mouth vs official critical success.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I'll give the PPV a 3/10 overall. I had high expectations and they didn't deliver. The surprise signing being Christian was disappointment. Mox/Omega was good, but the ending was terrible. The Japanese women's match was garbage, like stop pushing women that can't speak english and have no sex appeal, its a losing combination. The 15 tag team battle royal stunk. Should have just did a Jungle Boy - Ray Fenix 1 on 1 match. It's pointless to put in a bunch of tag teams into a clusterfck. Hardy/Page was ok nothing special. Ladder match was ok nothing special. Bucks/Jericho/MJF was ok nothing special. Movie match felt like stunt men doing special effects, not really a wrestling match or even street fight. If I want to see a street fight, it needs to be a boiler room brawl type match. Star of the night was Miro. He needs to get out of his tag team and they need to push him like a prime Goldberg. He has that intensity/charisma/athleticism that not many guys have. He can be a legit main eventer.

And why weren't there any promos on this show? Lot of the entertaining parts of wrestling are listening to guys work on the mic. All we get tonight was in ring action. That may work for wrestling nerds like Tony Khan, but the casuals need to hear these guys talk smack on each other. That's the entertaining part of wrestling. Not many people remember The Rocks matches. But they remember him on the mic. Same with Steve Austin. Where was that on this PPV? It'd sure be a more entertaining usage of time than a 15 tag team chaos match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Bucks vs Jericho/MJF - ***1/2
Tag Team Battle Royal - ***1/2
Shida vs Ryo Mizunami - ***1/2
Miro/Kip vs OC/Chuck - *3/4
Ladder Match - ***
Hangman vs Matt - ***3/4
Sting/Darby vs Cage/Starks - ****1/4
Omega vs Mox - ****1/4

I liked the show overall, and thought the undercard as a whole was enjoyable, outside of some overzealous near falls and such. Thought the Sting match was great stuff, aura and atmosphere and spots were good. Omega/Mox was awesome.

And then they took a giant shit on the show as a whole with that ending. Just so fucking disappointing, and a shame because I really loved the match they had. 

6.5/10


----------



## 3venflow

DaSlacker said:


> Think they need to reboot or go all NJPW before I pay for their product again. A 100 flips and dives and spotfests might have interested in me in the mid 90's, when AAA was new to me. But need something intelligent and nuanced at this point in my life. Same reason I watch acclaimed TV shows and award winning movies vs Fast and Furious 9.


Here's the problem I see as a fan of NJPW for over two decades - I don't think 'NJPW USA' can be sold to the American audience. And I think Tony Khan knows that because he's actually a huge NJPW fan.

People here complain about slow storylines and tags... well if you reboot and go full-on New Japan, the entire format becomes built around slow build-up via tag matches to the big show. People are always complaining about tag matches in AEW... well, how about three or four SIX-man tags per show?

With the 52-week TV schedule and more content coming, I don't see how 'NJPW USA' can work. American pro wrestling has to be storyline and entertainment-driven on the network TV level. You could probably slow it down and go more sporty on the YouTube shows.

If you mean more NJPW stylistically, then okay, but people already complain about match lengths and New Japan matches are super long. Lately, title matches have been ridiculously long in some cases (Ibushi/SANADA) when they haven't needed to be. Also, New Japan's style has morphed into something more video game-ish than it used to be with lots of false finishes. Remember, some of AEW's top stars were regulars in New Japan during a successful period for the company.

There are elements of NJPW already in the product, mixed in with elements of WWE, WCW, ECW, DDT and PWG. It's very eclectic. The way they treat their titles and factions are very reminiscent of New Japan though. Long reigns, every defense tends to have some sort of build and purpose to it and there is no real hotshotting. Factions stay together for a long time instead of everything betraying each other non-stop.

I think AEW's formula of late has been good - last week's Dynamite was amazing until the last two segments - but they still get things wrong at the vital moments, such as after today's main event. Look at those explosions compared to the absolute masterclass in production that was the cinematic match - it's like two different companies.

If I'm Tony Khan, I'd be looking at the highest level writer money can buy and trying to create something adult and engaging, but modern and intelligent like the MCU. And I'd be taking a lot of inspiration from that cinematic match, where the entire cast felt like stars with great characters.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Randy Lahey said:


> The Japanese women's match was garbage, like stop pushing women that can't speak english and have no sex appeal, its a losing combination.


You have bad taste in multiple things


----------



## bdon

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Why do you guys care so much about the business side of these companies? I'm genuinely curious. If it's good it shouldnt matter how many people watch it.


More money means higher production values that don’t allow for shit moments like we saw at the end. That would have been such a great payoff to sticking with the Moxley and Omega story this long.

Buried themselves.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swindle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788099980013568


I like how Excalibur is like "MY GOD!!!" at the fart of a firework popping haha


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> More money means higher production values that don’t allow for shit moments like we saw at the end. That would have been such a great payoff to sticking with the Moxley and Omega story this long.
> 
> Buried themselves.


My hope is that this was an equipment botch and not the intended final explosion


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall the best I can give the show is a 6/10.

Shitty ending aside, this show had some good moments like Omega/Mox, the Sting match, the opening match.

But then you had a ladder match that was a mess. A Tag Rumble that only got interesting until the final minutes. A women's match that was good but didn't have a lot of juice in it. And most everything else was just there.

A show that unfortunately just did not live up to the hype


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> I’m sick to my stomach. That match was fucking awesome, but that shitty post match explosion just buried them when they had created the most eyes they’ll ever have on their product. They created buzz, and they fucking delivered...until the money shot.
> 
> They will not recover from this. That’s a wrap folks. 700-800k fans only. And they will pay by seeing that number dwindle as WWE one ups them with better production qualities.
> 
> Ruined.


I don't think it'll be that bad as we all know it was a botch. We will laugh at them for a bit. But folk who love it still love it, folk who like it still like it, and the watch to laugh folk will still tune in.


----------



## RapShepard

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Why do you guys care so much about the business side of these companies? I'm genuinely curious. If it's good it shouldnt matter how many people watch it.


Because mire viewers means a better chance of survival. I see a lot of folk online that liked Firefly and wished they had another season. Now AEW is fine for the foreseeable future. But wanting entertainment you enjoy to be enjoyed by more people isn't crazy.


----------



## Mr316

I say going forward every match should end with Gillberg pyros 😂


----------



## One Shed




----------



## TD Stinger

People, I know the ending was bad. But please don't forget this gem:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368739494426468353
I DIED laughing.


----------



## Swindle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368791776941727749


----------



## RapShepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> But wanting entertainment you enjoy to be enjoyed by more people isn't crazy.


If this were the case, I would agree. But I think it’s more of an “armchair booker” situation where certain fans think wrestling companies would be better off if they were in charge. It’s an ego-driven “I-know-more-than-the-professionals” thing. It’s like an Internet disease.


----------



## CovidFan

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


Maybe just don't do it. It wasn't needed.


----------



## RapShepard

JasmineAEW said:


> If this were the case, I would agree. But I think it’s more of an “armchair booker” situation where certain fans think wrestling companies would be better off if they were in charge. It’s an ego-driven “I-know-more-than-the-professionals” thing. It’s like an Internet disease.


To a degree I agree, but then I get it as folk know what could be changed to make them like it.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


Kind of hard to make that "canon" when Eddie sold the sparklers.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

TD Stinger said:


> Kind of hard to make that "canon" when Eddie sold the sparklers.


Someone's PTSD idea was good to explain it away


----------



## Randy Lahey

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


Tony arguing that wasn't a botch makes the whole thing look even dumber.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Someone's PTSD idea was good to explain it away


What about the announcers sell job

There is too much reaction to what was supposed to happen on the show and now they are trying to walk it back afterward. 

This isn't a good moment for them. They'll survive it, but this is a moment people aren't going to forget.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Kind of hard to make that "canon" when Eddie sold the sparklers.


This is when you just move the fuck on and never acknowledge it. Bottle it up, and chuck the bottle into the fucking ocean.


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


I think if the ring was rigged to collapse like Big Show/Lesnar superplex, it would still look cheesy but you could work with it


----------



## toontownman

So some wrestlers parodying it like Orange Cassidy but both Kingston and Mox passed out from selling it. Yet Mox and Khan are now palming it off on Omega. They can't even be consistent dealing with it.


----------



## Chan Hung

By the way, I'd be a bit embarrassed to say "Dynamite" for a while HAHA


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> People, I know the ending was bad. But please don't forget this gem:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368739494426468353
> I DIED laughing.


I noticed that too hahaha Lots of Botchamania tonight!


----------



## DaSlacker

3venflow said:


> Here's the problem I see as a fan of NJPW for over two decades - I don't think 'NJPW USA' can be sold to the American audience. And I think Tony Khan knows that because he's actually a huge NJPW fan.
> 
> People here complain about slow storylines and tags... well if you reboot and go full-on New Japan, the entire format becomes built around slow build-up via tag matches to the big show. People are always complaining about tag matches in AEW... well, how about three or four SIX-man tags per show?
> 
> With the 52-week TV schedule and more content coming, I don't see how 'NJPW USA' can work. American pro wrestling has to be storyline and entertainment-driven on the network TV level. You could probably slow it down and go more sporty on the YouTube shows.
> 
> If you mean more NJPW stylistically, then okay, but people already complain about match lengths and New Japan matches are super long. Lately, title matches have been ridiculously long in some cases (Ibushi/SANADA) when they haven't needed to be. Also, New Japan's style has morphed into something more video game-ish than it used to be with lots of false finishes. Remember, some of AEW's top stars were regulars in New Japan during a successful period for the company.
> 
> There are elements of NJPW already in the product, mixed in with elements of WWE, WCW, ECW, DDT and PWG. It's very eclectic. The way they treat their titles and factions are very reminiscent of New Japan though. Long reigns, every defense tends to have some sort of build and purpose to it and there is no real hotshotting. Factions stay together for a long time instead of everything betraying each other non-stop.
> 
> I think AEW's formula of late has been good - last week's Dynamite was amazing until the last two segments - but they still get things wrong at the vital moments, such as after today's main event. Look at those explosions compared to the absolute masterclass in production that was the cinematic match - it's like two different companies.
> 
> If I'm Tony Khan, I'd be looking at the highest level writer money can buy and trying to create something adult and engaging, but modern and intelligent like the MCU. And I'd be taking a lot of inspiration from that cinematic match, where the entire cast felt like stars with great characters.


Can't fault your arguments. Didn't realise NJPW was heading down the video game style road that US wrestling has gone down.. Not watched it for ages but always felt like the matches were pro wrestling fights happening before my eyes. As opposed to AEW and NXT, were I instantly feel like it's a amateur hour or performance. 

Would probably like AEW more if they were still on the road. Those original episodes of Dynamite had a similar aesthetic to New Japan. Really appreciated that. Not that I blame them for that (pandemic ec). 

Fundamentally it's just a bit of longing for Khan to be daring with his product. And mainly a desire for the spotfests to at least use logical counter attacks and selling rather than take move after move. Killing their signature moves in the process. Tony talked a big game - making moves matter, wrestling you won't be ashamed to show non fans. But he never delivered.


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman said he isn't joining the Dark Order and is over groups.

He also said Ethan Page is his cousin. I think he was joking but I'd actually run with that idea.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

So was this better or worse than the royal rumble?


----------



## yeahbaby!

It's the modern day Goobledy Gooker and Shockmaster rolled in to one.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> To a degree I agree, but then I get it as folk know what could be changed to make them like it.


That’s fine. As long as these fans, as the Rock says, “Know your role.” Too many fans throw a tantrum and scream “I’m done watching this company!” when booking decisions aren’t to their liking. I love to play imaginary booker, too, but I never get upset if the actual booking doesn’t go my way. I’m just a fan with a level of maturity.


----------



## NathanMayberry

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m091zh


----------



## La Parka

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> So was this better or worse than the royal rumble?


worse

way worse.


----------



## Chan Hung

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> So was this better or worse than the royal rumble?


Damn thats a tough one...id say about even..but i'd give the win to AEW being worse. It was bad.


----------



## CM Buck

A few matches better served on the TV. An awesome cinematic match. A great main event. But fuck me that ending was atrocious.

Lets call it 6 and be done with it


----------



## 304418

RapShepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368796575082889216


Considering that I remember freaking Eugene messing with Raw pyro that was mere metres behind JR & King in 2004, and Kingston and Moxley were at a much safer distance tonight than JR & King were years ago, AEW could have done a lot better here.

Maybe AEW used all of the pyro during Cody’s entrance?


----------



## La Parka

Firefromthegods said:


> A few matches better served on the TV. An awesome cinematic match. A great main event. But fuck me that ending was atrocious.
> 
> Lets call it 6 and be done with it


lets not and say we did


----------



## DammitChrist

Geeee said:


> My hope is that this was an equipment botch and not the intended final explosion


It was definitely an equipment botch. 

Hell, the explosion that occurred when Jon Moxley gave Kenny Omega the Paradigm Shift to the barbed wire on the outside floor was bigger.


----------



## Swindle

NathanMayberry said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m091zh


"Are you serious" and boos


----------



## 3venflow

Revolution was better than Rumble 21, but not Rumble 20 (which actually had a great Royal Rumble for once) IMO.

Mox vs. Omega was better than Reigns vs. Owens for me and the cinematic match entertained me far more than the Rumble match. You can't blame Mox and Kenny for the mess after the match, that's on AEW's production team. AEW should retcon that explosion out of its history, lol.


----------



## CM Buck

La Parka said:


> lets not and say we did


Understandable. But I'm being kind. There was some things I liked but they really blew it


----------



## ElTerrible

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony arguing that wasn't a botch makes the whole thing look even dumber.


Not watching this stuff but TK should have said it was supposed to be much worse, Maybe somebody tampered with it, because they were scared? Kenny? All of a sudden Kenny has a right to be megapissed at Khan for questioning his manhood, meanwhile Kingston is really behind it and his heroic overselling was just an act, while he poisoned Moxley when covering him up. Now you got everything explained. Moxley being dead, Eddie playing dead, and the weak explosion. There is always an reasonable to good explanation. Just need to find it on the fly.


----------



## Prosper

Revolution Review:

Tonight's show was decent but was hurt severely by overly long matches, clunkiness, and an ending that will definitely put a negative light on the company.

*Young Bucks vs Jericho/MJF:* This wasn't bad at all, unlike most I actually enjoy the Young Bucks and thought they put on a decent match with the Inner Circle. I would have liked to see MJF more in this match though, it kind of seemed like he was off to the side a lot. The double cross-bodies and the superkick party were the best parts of the match for me. I know people will fry me for liking that lol. Strong start to the show. *Rating: ***1/2

Tag Team Battle Royal:* This is another one that I enjoyed contrary to popular opinion. I thought this one actually flowed pretty well. Jungle Boy coming in got a massive pop as did Luchasaurus. The Butcher and The Blade looked really intimidating when making their entrance. The Bunny is such a great aesthetic for them. Wished they would have dominated more. Another part of the match that stood out was Fenix and his elimination of Daniels. That flowed so well. QT's heel turn was well done. Loved the final minutes here. Bear Country coming in and dominating for a while was good to see. Haven't seen much of them on Dark but I love big man teams and would definitely welcome another one to the AEW roster. When it came down to the Final 4, it legit felt like the last competitors in a Royal Rumble match. Death Triangle vs The Young Bucks is an automatic MOTY candidate. Can't wait. *Rating: ***1/2

Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami: *This one was very enjoyable but the length of the match and the non-stop kick-outs kind of hurt it. How many finishers did Shida hit on Ryo before she finally went down for the 3 count? The match was hard-hitting and physical but I found it very hard to care. No one cares about Ryo Mizunami or the joshi's that's just the bottom line. The post match stuff I really liked though. Sets up a nice 6 woman tag for Dynamite and the Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa feud continues. *Rating: ***

Miro/Kip vs OC/Chuck Taylor: *I liked how they booked this with the beatdown backstage and Miro's viciousness. This was another match and feud I didn't really care for either but I liked Miro's dominance. I really hope this is done now. I'd like to see a Miro vs Hangman feud next. *Rating: **1/4

Matt Hardy vs Hangman Page: *This was very good, really enjoyed this one. I didn't think that Matt could still have a singles match of this caliber. Matt working on the arm and the Private Party interference was all booked well. The Dark Order celebration at the end was a nice feel-good moment. *Rating: ***3/4

Casino Ladder Match: *Didn't like this one at all. I thought it was slow and clunky and took forever to get going. Castor's bars were fire though. Cody getting injured and standing around in the tunnel went on way too long. He essentially got time to rest in full camera view and come back in. When he finally did return, you could tell the crowd didn't like it. Cody got booed pretty heavily there. All of it was just pointless and unnecessary. There weren't really enough spots in this one, but I did really like Penta's destroyer on Cody on the ladder, which was the best part of the match. Seeing as the TNT title shot is being booked for this Wednesday and not as a full-blown feud, then I don't mind Scorpio Sky winning. Would have preferred Penta though. *Rating: **1/2

Christian Signing: *Christian is a great addition to the roster but not worth the hype.* Rating: *** 

Team Taz vs Sting & Darby Street Fight: *Best cinematic match to ever air. This surpasses Taker vs Styles easily. This was also easily MOTN. Loved every minute of this. The lighting, the music, and the special effects were all very well done. Felt like a legit movie. It would have been better without the commentary though. This was a great way to use Sting seeing as they had to cover up his deficiencies in the ring. Loved the spot with Darby hitting Cage with the glass bottle and hitting that epic Coffin Drop to take him out. Loved the parts with Hook and Hobbs coming in, and Darby walking to the window like a white walker to get Sting his bat was shot incredibly. Really good cinematic match. *Rating: ****3/4

Omega vs Moxley Barbwire Death Match: *Awesome deathmatch. The explosives were fun and it got as bloody and brutal as we all thought it would. Cringed at all the spots where both Mox and Omega had to crawl out of barbwire. The spot where Omega swings the detonating barbwire broom at Moxley's face was awesome. The Paradigm Shift to the outside kind of fell flat though, seemed liked the explosives weren't placed right. I loved that Moxley used the exploding rope to get out of the OWA, its still a move that hasn't been kicked out of. Hitting the 2nd OWA on that chair was a great ending to the match itself but the Good Brothers weren't really needed there. Unfortunately what happened after the match will be the talking point and completely overshadows an incredible match. That has to be one of the biggest production botches in wrestling history. Eddie Kingston coming out to supposedly turn face and protect his blood brother also fell flat. What a damn shame. Terrible ending to a great match. If you look at the match and the post-match stuff separately, you can enjoy what these 2 guys did tonight. *Rating: ****3/4

Post Match Explosion: Rating: 0/10 DUD

Overall: 6/10* Definitely the worst PPV that AEW has ever put on, and that's saying a lot because AEW PPV's are usually bangers. I enjoyed the hell out of the Street Fight and the main event, but the booking decisions, the ladder match and the post-match to the main event hurt what could have been an 8/10 show. I'm usually not very critical of AEW but tonight's PPV was nowhere near the quality that we have become accustomed to. Whatever, you can only look forward. Dynamite this Wednesday will be Matt Jackson/Ray Fenix, Scorpio/Darby, and the 6 woman tag along with the IC war council. Should be a good post-show at least.


----------



## Chan Hung

For those who think that tonight's PPV was not such a bad thing think again. Most of the buys are from those who watch on a regular basis. Many will reconsider buying more ppvs from AEW. They risk losing that audience who they took for granted. I feel that the way the matches were booked, the length and overall quality was lackluster and if that is how you reward people who pay for your show then you deserve to realize many won't be back for the next ppv.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TD Stinger said:


> Overall the best I can give the show is a 6/10.
> 
> A show that unfortunately just did not live up to the hype


This is about where I sit on it as far as a rating goes too. I've loved AEW since the beginning, and feel like a lot of criticism it gets on here comes from people determined to hate it without giving it a chance in the first place. But, damn, did Revolution give those haters a lot of ammo!

------------------

Started well enough with the Maki Itoh surprise on the Buy In, and then Jericho/MJF vs. Bucks. JR should have taken the night off though.

The Casino Battle Royale was bloated, long and not very exciting for most of it. The final four or so was really well done though. Felt like an excuse for Good Guy Tony to give everyone a payday.

Shida vs. Mizunami was good, and got pretty intense as it went on. Some of Mizunami's taunting felt out of place considering she was in a PPV title match, though.

Miro/Kip vs. Chuck/Orange was a match that happened.

Page vs. Hardy was a match that happened.

The Face Of The Revolution ladder match... was a match that happened. Legit can't think an impressive spot that sticks out in my head, all standard ladder match stuff we've seen before. The most memorable thing was the prize being a massive Sonic ring just so they can make smarky "brass ring" references. Good for Scorpio Sky to get the win though, he should be in a prominent spot now that he's healthy.

Christian Cage as the big surprise... hmm. Mixed. In the moment I was really sad, and I feel like Christian had a "going to TNA for one night only" look on his face. Didn't seem happy or excited to be there in the slightest, just signed the contract and left. I'm disappointed, not because I expected a huge name- although the "out-work" thing had me leaning towards Punk- but Christian just returned in the Rumble, and I've been busy fantasy booking him facing Big E and teaming with Edge to face The Usos, and all sorts. Sad that WWE didn't value Christian enough to keep him around. It's always been that way though. Remember in 2005 when he single-handedly built an inter-promotional feud with John Cena, and they "paid it off" in a triple threat involving Jericho, then shipped him to Smackdown to fuck around with the Mexicools? Yeah. I kind of ignored the Christian speculation because I thought "surely WWE wouldn't let him go after that great Rumble performance?" But yeah. If the Rumble never happened, I would have LOVED this.

We follow up the mild disappointment of Christian with a moderate disappointment of the Sting street fight being a cinematic brawl. They didn't make it clear during the build that it would be cinematic, in fact we had Sting taking live wrestling moves in the ring to build this up! It did look pretty cool, but all the same, not what I wanted.

Then the Death Match. Mox and Omega worked hard. The "explosions" during the match looked pretty tame to begin with, but I wanted to give it a pass because I was sure we'd get a great grand finale with the 30 min ring explosion they kept hyping. And... yeah.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368803051528720387


----------



## Shock Street

I really liked Eddie coming out to help Mox but the reality of that explosion kinda fucked up a really good moment. The PPV was pretty much a complete miss for me besides the Hangman match.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

I actually really liked most of the show, but woof that ending was bad.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Revolution Review:
> 
> Tonight's show was decent but was hurt severely by overly long matches, clunkiness, and an ending that will definitely put a negative light on the company.
> 
> *Young Bucks vs Jericho/MJF:* This wasn't bad at all, unlike most I actually enjoy the Young Bucks and thought they put on a decent match with the Inner Circle. I would have liked to see MJF more in this match though, it kind of seemed like he was off to the side a lot. The double cross-bodies and the superkick party were the best parts of the match for me. I know people will fry me for liking that lol. Strong start to the show. *Rating: ***1/2
> 
> Tag Team Battle Royal:* This is another one that I enjoyed contrary to popular opinion. I thought this one actually flowed pretty well. Jungle Boy coming in got a massive pop as did Luchasaurus. The Butcher and The Blade looked really intimidating when making their entrance. The Bunny is such a great aesthetic for them. Wished they would have dominated more. Another part of the match that stood out was Fenix and his elimination of Daniels. That flowed so well. QT's heel turn was well done. Loved the final minutes here. Bear Country coming in and dominating for a while was good to see. Haven't seen much of them on Dark but I love big man teams and would definitely welcome another one to the AEW roster. When it came down to the Final 4, it legit felt like the last competitors in a Royal Rumble match. Death Triangle vs The Young Bucks is an automatic MOTY candidate. Can't wait. *Rating: ***1/2
> 
> Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami: *This one was very enjoyable but the length of the match and the non-stop kick-outs kind of hurt it. How many finishers did Shida hit on Ryo before she finally went down for the 3 count? The match was hard-hitting and physical but I found it very hard to care. No one cares about Ryo Mizunami or the joshi's that's just the bottom line. The post match stuff I really liked though. Sets up a nice 6 woman tag for Dynamite and the Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa feud continues. *Rating: ***
> 
> Miro/Kip vs OC/Chuck Taylor: *I liked how they booked this with the beatdown backstage and Miro's viciousness. This was another match and feud I didn't really care for either but I liked Miro's dominance. I really hope this is done now. I'd like to see a Miro vs Hangman feud next. *Rating: **1/4
> 
> Matt Hardy vs Hangman Page: *This was very good, really enjoyed this one. I didn't think that Matt could still have a singles match of this caliber. Matt working on the arm and the Private Party interference was all booked well. The Dark Order celebration at the end was a nice feel-good moment. *Rating: ***3/4
> 
> Casino Ladder Match: *Didn't like this one at all. I thought it was slow and clunky and took forever to get going. Castor's bars were fire though. Cody getting injured and standing around in the tunnel went on way too long. He essentially got time to rest in full camera view and come back in. When he finally did return, you could tell the crowd didn't like it. Cody got booed pretty heavily there. All of it was just pointless and unnecessary. There weren't really enough spots in this one, but I did really like Penta's destroyer on Cody on the ladder, which was the best part of the match. Seeing as the TNT title shot is being booked for this Wednesday and not as a full-blown feud, then I don't mind Scorpio Sky winning. Would have preferred Penta though. *Rating: **1/2
> 
> Christian Signing: *Christian is a great addition to the roster but not worth the hype.* Rating: ***
> 
> Team Taz vs Sting & Darby Street Fight: *Best cinematic match to ever air. This surpasses Taker vs Styles easily. This was also easily MOTN. Loved every minute of this. The lighting, the music, and the special effects were all very well done. Felt like a legit movie. It would have been better without the commentary though. This was a great way to use Sting seeing as they had to cover up his deficiencies in the ring. Loved the spot with Darby hitting Cage with the glass bottle and hitting that epic Coffin Drop to take him out. Loved the parts with Hook and Hobbs coming in, and Darby walking to the window like a white walker to get Sting his bat was shot incredibly. Really good cinematic match. *Rating: ****3/4
> 
> Omega vs Moxley Barbwire Death Match: *Awesome deathmatch. The explosives were fun and it got as bloody and brutal as we all thought it would. Cringed at all the spots where both Mox and Omega had to crawl out of barbwire. The spot where Omega swings the detonating barbwire broom at Moxley's face was awesome. The Paradigm Shift to the outside kind of fell flat though, seemed liked the explosives weren't placed right. I loved that Moxley used the exploding rope to get out of the OWA, its still a move that hasn't been kicked out of. Hitting the 2nd OWA on that chair was a great ending to the match itself but the Good Brothers weren't really needed there. Unfortunately what happened after the match will be the talking point and completely overshadows an incredible match. That has to be one of the biggest production botches in wrestling history. Eddie Kingston coming out to supposedly turn face and protect his blood brother also fell flat. What a damn shame. Terrible ending to a great match. If you look at the match and the post-match stuff separately, you can enjoy what these 2 guys did tonight. *Rating: ****3/4
> 
> Post Match Explosion: Rating: 0/10 DUD
> 
> Overall: 6/10* Definitely the worst PPV that AEW has ever put on, and that's saying a lot because AEW PPV's are usually bangers. I enjoyed the hell out of the Street Fight and the main event, but the booking decisions, the ladder match and the post-match to the main event hurt what could have been an 8/10 show. I'm usually not very critical of AEW but tonight's PPV was nowhere near the quality that we have become accustomed to. Whatever, you can only look forward. Dynamite this Wednesday will be Matt Jackson/Ray Fenix, Scorpio/Darby, and the 6 woman tag along with the IC war council. Should be a good post-show at least.


Grüße Herr Proper.


----------



## Geeee

I think that AEW should definitely make sure to have at least one workrate singles match on every PPV. I think this is the first one without one?


----------



## Chan Hung

Eddie died of embarrassment.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Shock Street said:


> I really liked Eddie coming out to help Mox but the reality of that explosion kinda fucked up a really good moment. The PPV was pretty much a complete miss for me besides the Hangman match.


Same but I dug the pre-show and the sting match


----------



## Joe Gill

the only fallout from this dud of a ppv that I want to see is a singles match between rey fenix and jungle boy. they need to do a hard reset. most of these feuds are now stale and over done. Enough with MJF and inner circle. Enough if Sting vs team taz. Enough of Moxley vs Omega. Time for some new shit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368803051528720387


They're gonna ret-con it because they have to, but there was NO WAY that was actually the plan to end the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> the only fallout from this dud of a ppv that I want to see is a singles match between rey fenix and jungle boy. they need to do a hard reset. most of these feuds are now stale and over done. Enough with MJF and inner circle. Enough if Sting vs team taz. Enough of Moxley vs Omega. Time for some new shit.


Yep Rey Fenix vs Jungle Boy sounds pretty good.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Joe Gill said:


> the only fallout from this dud of a ppv that I want to see is a singles match between rey fenix and jungle boy. they need to do a hard reset. most of these feuds are now stale and over done. Enough with MJF and inner circle. Enough if Sting vs team taz. Enough of Moxley vs Omega. Time for some new shit.


Fenix vs Jungle Boy is gonna be good, see the ending overshadowed some of the actually good things


----------



## Chan Hung

Rookie of the Year said:


> They're gonna ret-con it because they have to, but there was NO WAY that was actually the plan to end the show.


Like people who spent 50$ want to wait until Wednesday to get the real payoff? LMAO Nice one though Tony K.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Grüße Herr Proper.


Say whatttttt? lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't have the energy for a full show review right now, lol. Maybe after some sleep.

Again, it was a show with some good, even great stuff, but also a lot of middling stuff and some bad stuff.

And then that ending. Like, no matter what the ending is the most important thing. And if that's how you end a show, then the whole show gets looked upon negatively, whether it's fair or not.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368785182350802944
Khan is gonna be throwing papers at some Pyro GEEKS tonight.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Say whatttttt? lol


Only commenting on your current "location"


----------



## NamelessJobber

Disappointing PPV. Disappointing is the best way for me to describe Revolution tonight. Complete opposite to Revolution last year, which was one of the best for me.

Tonight, I would say the cinematic match was the best. Mox/Omega could have been the best if the exploding barb wires and ring worked properly and looked good, especially the end. They should have tested the explosion several times ahead to make sure it all works and looks good.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Only commenting on your current "location"
> 
> View attachment 98284


LMAO I didn't notice that, VPN town over here


----------



## Chan Hung

Someone posted about a female from AEW who was a higher up that had followed then unfollowed Christian, well i guess she pretty much gave it away but most didn't realize it.


----------



## Outlaw91

The main event was actually a pretty good match but the fart after that... Eddie shouldn't have sold that, acting surprised that nothing bad happened would have been better. 
I'm glad Christian Cage is back full time and even more with his TNA theme song. He will be an asset.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Outlaw91 said:


> The main event was actually a pretty good match but the fart after that... Eddie shouldn't have sold that, acting surprised that nothing bad happened would have been better.
> I'm glad Christian Cage is back full time and even more with his TNA theme song. He will be an asset.


I’m not going to blame Eddie for that. Even veterans panic and fail to adapt sometimes.

I think the blame falls on Tony Khan, who I’m guessing was at the control center. He should have directed JR, Tony and Excalibur to say something like, “The explosions didn’t go off! What happened?” But he wasn’t able to think that quickly on his feet, and the announcers looked silly trying to kayfabe the “explosion.”


----------



## Outlaw91

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m not going to blame Eddie for that. Even veterans panic and fail to adapt sometimes.
> 
> I think the blame falls on Tony Khan, who I’m guessing was at the control center. He should have directed JR, Tony and Excalibur to say something like, “The explosions didn’t go off! What happened?” But he wasn’t able to think that quickly on his feet, and the announcers looked silly trying to kayfabe the “explosion.”


Exactly, I don't blame Eddie. But it looked bad selling nothing, and the announcers too. The announcers should have called it for what it was. They had a chance to save it with the announcers. 
AEW needs to hire better production crew for future matches like this one.


----------



## One Shed

A quick review because I am still laughing way too hard. This is mostly stream of consciousness without thinking too much since they did not put too much thought into the show. Fair is fair.

*Young Bucks vs Jericho/MJF:* Your typical Bucks match. It went way too long, told no story, and tried to cover up for that by going for 25 minutes and doing every move imaginable with no selling, no psychology, no meaning. So like I said, the Bucks in a nutshell. I hated myself for watching it and hated MJF for taking part in it *Rating: - *** (That would be negative 3)

Tag Team Battle Royal:* Awful. I hated it. It was like having clown cars enter free day at the drive in. Goof after goof after goof entered here and did a bunch of stuff that did almost nothing for anyone. They managed to tell about 1.5 stories. Dustin got mad at QT for eliminating Billy Noname's sons. So he...eliminates himself? So great, we have to look forward to the Dustin vs QT feud no one wants to see. Great. Then Bear Country eliminates Luchasaurus. OK that might be interesting but if the Bears sell a move by Marko I am done. They had 5'0 Silver as one of the final four. Jesus. They had Jungle Boy vs Fenix as the final two and SHOULD have given them 7-10 minutes to have a great match instead of giving the rest of the circus match 25+ minutes but alas it was quick. I do not look forward to watching anyone vs the Bucks. Ever. *Rating: *1/2

Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami: *I love Shida but this match had no meaning. Great, another tournament. Shida has had no character nor storyline for the entire time she has been in AEW. Who is Ryo? Literally no one knows. No story, why would I care? *Rating: ** because Shida is good

Miro/Kip vs Trashidy/Chuck Taylor: *Awful. Miro cannot even beat two goofs clean without a beatdown before the match? The janitor has Miro staggering? It is going to be an awful match when three out of four participants are awful. They are teasing a further Trashidy match vs Miro and then Kip and Miro splitting. Great, am I supposed to cheer for a wanker like Kip? *Rating: *

Matt Hardy vs Hangman Page: *Glad Page won. Why is Matt Hardy still here? I was going to give it more but he celebrated with the putty patrol after the match which made my eyes roll *Rating: **1/2

Casino Ladder Match: *All this for Scorpio to win? I even defended Scorpio before but his commentary last week was AWFUL. Clearly this is just a filler match which means this match happened as a filler match. No story, no reason. Archer and Penta are wasted. *Rating: **

Christian Signing: *47 years old, has not had many matches in almost TEN years and has had way too many concussions (not that it seems to matter to AEW). THIS is the guy that is going to move the needle. I even like Christian but NO, just no. Then he does nothing and says nothing. Adds zero viewers Wednesday.* Rating: - ** (negative)

Team Taz vs Sting & Darby Street Fight: *I probably would have liked this match better had I not watched the rest of the show first. I love Sting, I like Darby, and I like Team Taz, but I HATE cinematic matches. I understand Sting cannot go full time so I was willing to excuse that to some degree but we ended up with Darby and 61 one year old Sting cleaning house with all four members of Team Taz. Team Taz was already pretty much zero threat coming into this. They have been buried really far down. They have been no threat to anyone, ever at the end of the day, just like Archer. ADHD, short term booking. *Rating: **

Omega vs Moxley Barbwire Death Match: *I am going to be pretty tough on this one because I actually am a fan of ECW and FMW and watched their events back in the 90's. So if you are going to try and do some FMW stuff you WILL be held to that standard. The setup was BAD. It looked amazingly sterile and monocromatic. In your traditional barbed wire death match the ropes are REPLACED by barbed wire wired with electricity, not just some barbed wire near the ropes. There was NO open side to the ring either. No danger to be tossed easily into a pit of hazards. Speaking of those pits that were protected by the ropes, there was fake barbed wire on the outside placed at exact intervals away from the next set on boards which had underneath them some form of crash pad and had simple smoke and pyro bombs on the top and bottom. The effects from being thrown into the ropes were way worse than the FMW stuff 25 years ago and probably cost the entirety of FMW's budget. Tiny little smoke bombs. I am not looking for them to actually hurt the talent but this was really bad. Now apart from the piss poor theatrics it WAS a brutal match and credit to both guys for it. It just was the last thing from a Japanese death match I could imagine, it was just a hardcore match with some smoke. Now if people want to give the excuses of "this is not 1997" and "insurance costs" and "we do not want anyone looking like they lost half their blood like Terry Funk" I get it. I really do. But DO NOT sell something like that and then deliver a weakass version of it. I would have respected it a lot more if it was just a hardcore match and understood why. But if you CHOOSE to go full death match you have to live with the comparisons. THEN we get to the ending. I am still laughing. This was if the Shockmaster's debut had closed out Starrcade as I have already posted. This was Amateur Hour on full display. People laugh at Vince for working 20 hours a day and firing people who are not perfect but there has to be a happy medium between that and letting QT's friend who shot off fireworks once at a lake set up a ring exploding right? That is what we got here. I am going to laugh about this all month. There is no excusing this and we will always remember it. They had the budget of Disney but delivered a high school drama. *Rating: *

Overall: 2/10. *I cannot give it higher than that. As Bully Ray already pointed out, the only thing anyone will remember is the finish. And boy will we remember this one for a long time. Stop hiring people's friends and brothers and hire actual professionals. Cody fired a guy over good pyro because his dog was scared right? My dog would be freaked out by pyro too, I would just not be bringing him around explosions as dogs tend to do that.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> LMAO I didn't notice that, VPN town over here


I'm telling the internet police on you!


----------



## DammitChrist

Two Sheds said:


> A quick review because I am still laughing way too hard. This is mostly stream of consciousness without thinking too much since they did not put too much thought into the show. Fair is fair.
> 
> *Young Bucks vs Jericho/MJF:* Your typical Bucks match. It went way too long, told no story, and tried to cover up for that by going for 25 minutes and doing every move imaginable with no selling, no psychology, no meaning. So like I said, the Bucks in a nutshell. I hated myself for watching it and hated MJF for taking part in it *Rating: - *** (That would be negative 3)
> 
> Tag Team Battle Royal:* Awful. I hated it. It was like having clown cars enter free day at the drive in. Goof after goof after goof entered here and did a bunch of stuff that did almost nothing for anyone. They managed to tell about 1.5 stories. Dustin got mad at QT for eliminating Billy Noname's sons. So he...eliminates himself? So great, we have to look forward to the Dustin vs QT feud no one wants to see. Great. Then Bear Country eliminates Luchasaurus. OK that might be interesting but if the Bears sell a move by Marko I am done. They had 5'0 Silver as one of the final four. Jesus. They had Jungle Boy vs Fenix as the final two and SHOULD have given them 7-10 minutes to have a great match instead of giving the rest of the circus match 25+ minutes but alas it was quick. I do not look forward to watching anyone vs the Bucks. Ever. *Rating: *1/2
> 
> Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami: *I love Shida but this match had no meaning. Great, another tournament. Shida has had no character nor storyline for the entire time she has been in AEW. Who is Ryo? Literally no one knows. No story, why would I care? *Rating: ** because Shida is good
> 
> Miro/Kip vs Trashidy/Chuck Taylor: *Awful. Miro cannot even beat two goofs clean without a beatdown before the match? The janitor has Miro staggering? It is going to be an awful match when three out of four participants are awful. They are teasing a further Trashidy match vs Miro and then Kip and Miro splitting. Great, am I supposed to cheer for a wanker like Kip? *Rating: *
> 
> Matt Hardy vs Hangman Page: *Glad Page won. Why is Matt Hardy still here? I was going to give it more but he celebrated with the putty patrol after the match which made my eyes roll *Rating: **1/2
> 
> Casino Ladder Match: *All this for Scorpio to win? I even defended Scorpio before but his commentary last week was AWFUL. Clearly this is just a filler match which means this match happened as a filler match. No story, no reason. Archer and Penta are wasted. *Rating: **
> 
> Christian Signing: *47 years old, has not had many matches in almost TEN years and has had way too many concussions (not that it seems to matter to AEW). THIS is the guy that is going to move the needle. I even like Christian but NO, just no. Then he does nothing and says nothing. Adds zero viewers Wednesday.* Rating: - ** (negative)
> 
> Team Taz vs Sting & Darby Street Fight: *I probably would have liked this match better had I not watched the rest of the show first. I love Sting, I like Darby, and I like Team Taz, but I HATE cinematic matches. I understand Sting cannot go full time so I was willing to excuse that to some degree but we ended up with Darby and 61 one year old Sting cleaning house with all four members of Team Taz. Team Taz was already pretty much zero threat coming into this. They have been buried really far down. They have been no threat to anyone, ever at the end of the day, just like Archer. ADHD, short term booking. *Rating: **
> 
> Omega vs Moxley Barbwire Death Match: *I am going to be pretty tough on this one because I actually am a fan of ECW and FMW and watched their events back in the 90's. So if you are going to try and do some FMW stuff you WILL be held to that standard. The setup was BAD. It looked amazingly sterile and monocromatic. In your traditional barbed wire death match the ropes are REPLACED by barbed wire wired with electricity, not just some barbed wire near the ropes. There was NO open side to the ring either. No danger to be tossed easily into a pit of hazards. Speaking of those pits that were protected by the ropes, there was fake barbed wire on the outside placed at exact intervals away from the next set on boards which had underneath them some form of crash pad and had simple smoke and pyro bombs on the top and bottom. The effects from being thrown into the ropes were way worse than the FMW stuff 25 years ago and probably cost the entirety of FMW's budget. Tiny little smoke bombs. I am not looking for them to actually hurt the talent but this was really bad. Now apart from the piss poor theatrics it WAS a brutal match and credit to both guys for it. It just was the last thing from a Japanese death match I could imagine, it was just a hardcore match with some smoke. Now if people want to give the excuses of "this is not 1997" and "insurance costs" and "we do not want anyone looking like they lost half their blood like Terry Funk" I get it. I really do. But DO NOT sell something like that and then deliver a weakass version of it. I would have respected it a lot more if it was just a hardcore match and understood why. But if you CHOOSE to go full death match you have to live with the comparisons. THEN we get to the ending. I am still laughing. This was if the Shockmaster's debut had closed out Starrcade as I have already posted. This was Amateur Hour on full display. People laugh at Vince for working 20 hours a day and firing people who are not perfect but there has to be a happy medium between that and letting QT's friend who shot off fireworks once at a lake set up a ring exploding right? That is what we got here. I am going to laugh about this all month. There is no excusing this and we will always remember it. They had the budget of Disney but delivered a high school drama. *Rating: *
> 
> Overall: 2/10. *I cannot give it higher than that. As Bully Ray already pointed out, the only thing anyone will remember is the finish. And boy will we remember this one for a long time. Stop hiring people's friends and brothers and hire actual professionals. Cody fired a guy over good pyro because his dog was scared right? My dog would be freaked out by pyro too, I would just not be bringing him around explosions as dogs tend to do that.


The only, *actual *hilarious part about this here are your awful ratings for most of these matches/highlights 😂


----------



## One Shed

DammitChrist said:


> The only, *actual *hilarious part about this here are your awful ratings for most of these matches/highlights 😂


Great response, will await actual details. The matches and event were pretty piss poor as I described. The ending was the worst ending of a PPV this century.


----------



## Punkhead

*Things I liked:*

Maki Itoh in AEW and making her US debut. Hopefully she sticks around or comes back full-time when the pandemic is over and travelling is easier.

The women's title match was really good. A 10-year-long story coming to a conclusion with Shida finally winning was great to see.

The tag title match delivered. It was a decent opening match with all wrestlers involved doing everything right.

Dark Order helping Hangman win. One of my favorite stories in AEW right now and I can't wait to see where it goes further.

The main event. Moxley and Omega put on a great match and the "explosion" gimmick was just some fireworks, as I expected it to be, but other than that, the match was really good.

*Things I disliked:*

The camera work. Too many cuts in the middle of a move, nowhere near WWE-levels of awful, but this the garbage WWE does and I thought I escaped from it to AEW. Hopefully this improves in the future, but it seems to be heading the other direction.

Seeing QT Marshall.

Seeing Nyla Rose.

The ladder match. Was a sloppy clusterfuck much like the last one. Scorpio Sky is not winning the TNT title. Ethan Page debuting is not disappointing because I had no expectations for it, but not exciting either as I was never a fan of his.

The ring "exploding". No words for that.

*Meh:*

Miro & Kip vs Best Friends.

Ethan Page.

The cinematic match. It looked cool, had some cool moments, but I'm not a fan of cinematic matches at all, so it was fine, but nothing too exciting for me.


----------



## DammitChrist

Two Sheds said:


> Great response, will await actual details. The matches and event were pretty piss poor as I described. The ending was the worst ending of a PPV this century.


Thankfully, my response was better than your awful review here; especially when the opener with the Young Bucks vs Inner Circle and the main-event with Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley (excluding the aftermath) completely delivered quality-wise :lol


----------



## JasmineAEW

Outlaw91 said:


> Exactly, I don't blame Eddie. But it looked bad selling nothing, and the announcers too. The announcers should have called it for what it was. They had a chance to save it with the announcers.
> AEW needs to hire better production crew for future matches like this one.


Well, I don’t think the announcers will ever improvise on their own. They need direction, and Tony K messed up by not telling them how to react. Just my opinion.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> The only, *actual *hilarious part about this here are your awful ratings for most of these matches/highlights [emoji23]


How did you rate the show? Don't just play defense, get in on offense. What's you're favorite moments of the show? What did you rate each match?


----------



## JasmineAEW

Things I’m hoping to see on BTE tomorrow:

1. How they make fun of the botched explosion.

2. How they make fun of the WWE’s knee-slap ban.

3. An appearance by Maki Itoh (hopefully with Dark Order)

4. An appearance by Christian.

5. A Hangman Page-Dark Order segment


----------



## One Shed

DammitChrist said:


> Thankfully, my response was better than your awful review here; especially when the opener with the Young Bucks vs Inner Circle and the main-event with Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley (excluding the aftermath) completely delivered quality-wise :lol


They obviously did not, and I went into actual detail on them unlike you (as usual). Leaving aside the Bucks match which was its usual spot fest cluster mess, I went into detail on why the "Japanese Deathmatch" here was a hilarious fail even before the literal fail. I know you are not old enough to have witnessed FMW in real time (which is not your fault) but do not pretend to know things you cannot know. This match was a piss poor sanitized replica of all that. Now you can (and may have) gone back and watched some of those matches but do not even try to tell me this one came close to an FWM match featuring Mick Foley or Terry Funk in the mid 90's because anyone who knows anything about those matches will eviscerate you. And that is the problem with these retreads as I pointed out too. If you want to have an homage match, you better make it good, because you are going to get compared to the matches you choose to compare yourself to. And this match's starting layout looked like a mix between a lawyer's sterilized idea of a death match and a child's idea of stapling fake barbed wire onto cardboard.

We will be laughing at this match ten years from now if we even remember it.


----------



## RapShepard

JasmineAEW said:


> Things I’m hoping to see on BTE tomorrow:
> 
> 1. How they make fun of the botched explosion.
> 
> 2. How they make fun of the WWE’s knee-slap ban.
> 
> 3. An appearance by Maki Itoh (hopefully with Dark Order)
> 
> 4. An appearance by Christian.
> 
> 5. A Hangman Page-Dark Order segment


Eww being hype for BTE


----------



## thorn123

I have been at work and followed the ppv on this site and another one. The other site was overwhelmingly positive. Then we have this site with it being overwhelmingly negative. Quite funny actually.

I am going to watch now and form my own opinion.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> How did you rate the show? Don't just play defense, get in on offense. What's you're favorite moments of the show? What did you rate each match?


Here you go. My ratings are based on how much I enjoyed the match or segment.

Riho-Rosa vs Britt-Itoh: ****
Jericho-MJF vs Bucks: ***1/2
Miro-Sabian vs Orange-Chuck: *1/2
Tag Team Casino Royale: ***
Shida-Mizunami: ***1/2
Hangman-Hardy: **1/2
Ladder Match: **1/2
Christian signing: **
Street Fight: ****1/2
Mox-Omega: ****


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> Eww being hype for BTE


I never miss an episode.


----------



## RapShepard

JasmineAEW said:


> Here you go. My ratings are based on how much I enjoyed the match or segment.
> 
> Riho-Rosa vs Britt-Itoh: ****
> Jericho-MJF vs Bucks: ***1/2
> Miro-Sabian vs Orange-Chuck: *1/2
> Tag Team Casino Royale: ***
> Shida-Mizunami: ***1/2
> Hangman-Hardy: **1/2
> Ladder Match: **1/2
> Christian signing: **
> Street Fight: ****1/2
> Mox-Omega: ****


And this is why ratings are kind of funny. Even when I rate

4 out of 5 stars implies something is of high quality you'll never forget. I don't for one second believe you'll remember Riho & Rosa vs Britt & Itoh past March let alone forever. 

But opinions are like assholes so what do I know. But man are we far apart on a lot of this lol.


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> And this is why ratings are kind of funny. Even when I rate
> 
> 4 out of 5 stars implies something is of high quality you'll never forget. I don't for one second believe you'll remember Riho & Rosa vs Britt & Itoh past March let alone forever.
> 
> But opinions are like assholes so what do I know. But man are we far apart on a lot of this lol.


Well, like I said, I based my ratings on how much I enjoyed the match, not necessarily the quality of it.

The pre-show match I really enjoyed because of Maki Itoh. I wanted her in AEW, but thought there was no way she would make it to the PPV. Kenny Omega even talked about how the travel restrictions were making it difficult. So it was a real nice surprise. I hope she sticks around for a while.


----------



## Geeee

If we're basing stars on how long we will remember the match, then Omega/Moxley is definitely a 5* match


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I think this PPV was AEW's first huge miss. Can't say I enjoyed much of anything on this show. I like Matt Hardy but he has no business being in a long match, on a PPV that costs 50 bucks in 2021. I am a big Christian fan but what can he exactly do at 47? This isn't TNA getting a hungry and motivated Christian Cage in 2005, this is 16 years and many concussions later. I'm sure he'll do good but how many more guys do they need?

This show will only be remembered for its ending and it's going to go down in history with Jeff Hardy Victory Road 11, Shockmaster, etc. The show felt sooo much like a 2010-11 TNA PPV to me and as I'm sure you're aware, that's not a good thing. I'd assume Tony Khan is going to try and give a PPV quality Dynamite to make up for tonight so that'll be interesting. One huge blunder isn't the end of the world, but it's never good to have it on your track record.


----------



## Dizzie

They really let themselves down in the ending of the mox and omega match, they was having a good match and they just had to add the token interference into the match which is being done to death by the promotion and it's really unfortunate that what could have been a cool moment of Kingston surprisingly coming out and using his own body to protect his old friend was hugely anti climactic with the silly sparkler fireworks for a hyped major explosion.


----------



## Pippen94

DaveRA said:


> I have been at work and followed the ppv on this site and another one. The other site was overwhelmingly positive. Then we have this site with it being overwhelmingly negative. Quite funny actually.
> 
> I am going to watch now and form my own opinion.


This place is by far the most negative wrestling forum.


Two Sheds said:


> They obviously did not, and I went into actual detail on them unlike you (as usual). Leaving aside the Bucks match which was its usual spot fest cluster mess, I went into detail on why the "Japanese Deathmatch" here was a hilarious fail even before the literal fail. I know you are not old enough to have witnessed FMW in real time (which is not your fault) but do not pretend to know things you cannot know. This match was a piss poor sanitized replica of all that. Now you can (and may have) gone back and watched some of those matches but do not even try to tell me this one came close to an FWM match featuring Mick Foley or Terry Funk in the mid 90's because anyone who knows anything about those matches will eviscerate you. And that is the problem with these retreads as I pointed out too. If you want to have an homage match, you better make it good, because you are going to get compared to the matches you choose to compare yourself to. And this match's starting layout looked like a mix between a lawyer's sterilized idea of a death match and a child's idea of stapling fake barbed wire onto cardboard.
> 
> We will be laughing at this match ten years from now if we even remember it.


Yep, everything was better in 90's according to you. I guess that's when your tastes crystalized, huh?!


----------



## Outlaw91

Pippen94 said:


> This place is by far the most negative wrestling forum.
> 
> 
> Yep, everything was better in 90's according to you. I guess that's when your tastes crystalized, huh?!


FMW is a standard for death matches and it will always be. 
Also the ones who expected the same in today's society in a company with a good TV deal in USA is just naive.


----------



## CM Buck

Lets not be sensitive over peoples opinions please


----------



## RapShepard

Firefromthegods said:


> Lets not be sensitive over peoples opinions please


[emoji23][emoji23] that's not going to happen until AEW is out of the honeymoon phase. This time next year folk will be more accepting of criticism


----------



## taker1986

It's a shame what happened with the botch at the end, it spoiled what was otherwise a solid PPV and a great main event. I feel especially bad for Kingston because that could've been a breakout moment and the best face turn we've seen in years. 

Had a feeling it was Christian. Good signing but didn't warrant all this hype.


----------



## .christopher.

Great review, @Two Sheds . Though, if anything, it seems you were too lenient on this abomination.

Still, they did one thing well. This clown show they put on gave Corny some more ammo.


----------



## Pippen94

Outlaw91 said:


> FMW is a standard for death matches and it will always be.
> Also the ones who expected the same in today's society in a company with a good TV deal in USA is just naive.


Irony is the same thing happened in cactus - Funk match he sites. Bomb looked weak AF. Foley even mentions it in his book.


----------



## fabi1982

I think if not everyone hyped up the PPV so much, it would have been at least ok, but people in here calling it "bigger than Wrestlemania" and then we get this?

Two best matches were the ones more like a carnival or cirque de soleil show in Kenny/Mox and the pretaped match. The less wrestling involved the better. Cudos to the production crew for the street fight, this was actually good. Kenny/Mox was good for every explosion, but besides that, it was just waiting for the next explosion. So the match could have ended after 5 mins, but still a good showing.

Other then that? The tag match was fine, good the Bucks won. The womens match on the pre show was very good, the other womens match on the main show was also good. So I guess AEW is now going full japanese womens division?! Anyways good matches and good talent involved.

But the rest? What the fuck was this clusterfuck of a ladder match? Maybe they should have trained a little more, so many botches and so little excitement? The tag royal was just bad and the other matches would have had the same impact on Dynamite. 

Christian was expected, but I dont know how a nearly 50 year old Christian changes anything? AEW doesnt care about work rate and I dont want to see Christian get paralyzed by a high flying move he needs to make.

Overall an ok PPV but take a way the blood and the pre taped match and you have a very boring PPV. Sad for everyone who paid 50 bucks and thought he would see something spectacular.

And I dont even have an issue with this slapstick ending...


----------



## rich110991

Ok so I’m a big AEW fan but it really wasn’t great. Jericho/MJF vs Bucks was ok. Sting match was cool. And I think it’s best we forget about the main event.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Unfortunately the PPV quality was marred by several turds and low points. 5/10. I feel very embarrassed to be a wrestling fan after the firecrackers at the end. Eddie Kingston oversold those firecrackers more than Shawn Michaels sold for Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Punkhead

Pippen94 said:


> Irony is the same thing happened in cactus - Funk match he sites. Bomb looked weak AF. Foley even mentions it in his book.


The match itself was fine. It was not a deathmatch, just a normal hardcore match, but it was pretty good. The problem is that the ring "explosion" at the end was very anticlimactic and ruined the whole ending. Here's some examples of how you make the ring explode:











An actual explosion, some fire and a lot of smoke. I don't know what happened, maybe they weren't allowed to do that inside, maybe it looked better during the rehearsals, maybe they didn't rehearse it at all.

I actually feel sorry for Eddie Kingston, he was made to look like a fool in almost a cartoonish way. The question now is "how do you come back from that?" Surely, they can't just erase it from history and pretend that nothing happened or ignore it and say that everything was awesome, that's the kind of shit WWE would do.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Punkhead said:


> The match itself was fine. It was not a deathmatch, just a normal hardcore match, but it was pretty good. The problem is that the ring "explosion" at the end was very anticlimactic and ruined the whole ending. Here's some examples of how you make the ring explode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual fire and a lot of smoke. I don't know what happened, maybe they weren't allowed to do that inside, maybe it looked better during the rehearsals, maybe they didn't rehearse it at all.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for Eddie Kingston, he was made to look like a fool in almost a cartoonish way. The question now is "how do you come back from that?" Surely, they can't just erase it from history and pretend that nothing happened or ignore it and say that everything was awesome, that's the kind of shit WWE would do.


AEW tend to explain things away. I believe they will attempt to explain this as "hazardous and poisonous fumes" causing Kingston to pass out. Unfortunately, it is too late for this. Kingston's face turn has been hurt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368787778985730053

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368788474736873473
T-Bar mocking the ending of Revolution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Dunno guys, the explosion looked aight to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368798154569768960


----------



## Not Lying

The tag team street fight was dope and Moxley/Omega (the match) were highlights, enjoyed both.

Popped for Christian, such a shame surprises like this get ruined now. I didn't think for one tiny second Punk, or Lesnar/Cena/Rock were showing, the first won't have his first appearances without a full crowd, the other 3 I'm not an idiot to think they'll join AEW, if anyone knows anything about financials and Vince they should know this wasn't gona happen.

The ending was complete dud. There's no ifs or butts about it, shit happens, but I was legit waiting for Don to come out to some "got you" moment. What a terrible botch, Cody's entrance really does have more pyro than this...

Archer and Penta both looked great in the ladder match, Archer when he was running wild chokeslamming everyone and Penta throughout the match. I have only seen a little bit of Page when I checked out initially TNA for a bit after MCMG returned this past Summer, I'm a fan, he's a great heel. He might be one of the best pure heels in AEW.

I can see Sky losing this wednesday and then turn heel by attacking Darby post-match..something's got to give.

Can we start building towards Shida/Britt? Cool, thanks. The women did nothing for me on this PPV.

MJF needs to be back as the top heel, hopefully this starts on Wednesday by Inner Circle kicking Jericho out. Didn't care for the predictable Bucks' match.

Enjoyed Hangman/Matt, perfect mid-card match and the video package hype was actually well done and made me root for Page to kick Matt's ass and make him lose his Q1 earnings.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I slept on it. 2/5

There was no excitement or something lasting to talk about afterwards. You should expect good wrestling matches from a good wrestling company. We had some good parts of wrestling in ok matches, but I couldn't give you a Match of the Night because they were all long and repetitive. MJF/Jericho v Bucks was the most varied, fresh the whole match.

No title changes.
Big Darby/Sting match didn't even have Darby on screen for the finish.
Fizzing barb wire inconvenience match.
Christian in 2021

I feel Khaned (coned). I was sold the PPV as something game breaking yet nothing exciting happened. Take away the explosion failure and I was still disappointed.


----------



## Whoanma

To sum it all up: Kenny and Mox delivered. The pyro guy didn’t.


----------



## Shock Street

All Petite Wrestling said:


> I slept on it. 2/5
> 
> There was no excitement or something lasting to talk about afterwards. You should expect good wrestling matches from a good wrestling company. We had some good parts of wrestling in ok matches, but I couldn't give you a Match of the Night because they were all long and repetitive. MJF/Jericho v Bucks was the most varied, fresh the whole match.
> 
> No title changes.
> Big Darby/Sting match didn't even have Darby on screen for the finish.
> Fizzing barb wire inconvenience match.
> Christian in 2021
> 
> I feel Khaned (coned). I was sold the PPV as something game breaking yet nothing exciting happened. Take away the explosion failure and I was still disappointed.


Don't forget they made the 2nd worst choice possible to win the Ladder match. Only Cody would have been worse


----------



## bdon

I love that the crowd booed Cody rHHHodes relentlessly for his unnecessary bullshit return. I hate that mf’er.


----------



## YamchaRocks

No blame should be on Eddie. He was prepared to sell an explosion, he also was facing down and couldn't see that it didn't go as planned.

It was a phenomenal show, don't let that botch take it away from the PPV.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> I love that the crowd booed Cody rHHHodes relentlessly for his unnecessary bullshit return. I hate that mf’er.


I did notice some boos towards Cody in that match. Damn I do miss live-crowds to see the real reflection these guys are leaving on the crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung

taker1986 said:


> It's a shame what happened with the botch at the end, it spoiled what was otherwise a solid PPV and a great main event. I feel especially bad for Kingston because that could've been a breakout moment and the best face turn we've seen in years.
> 
> Had a feeling it was Christian. Good signing but didn't warrant all this hype.


I disagree even if the botch did not happen the ppv overall would have been a failure. Granted yes lack of a botch would have been good but besides the last two matches most of the entire card didn't do justice toward people's hard earned $50 or in some cases even their time of viewing it for free on some illegal stream lmfao


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Yep, everything was better in 90's according to you. I guess that's when your tastes crystalized, huh?!


Only half the 90's and not according to me, but millions and millions of wrestling fans. That is what a boom period is, right? A period of time when companies are firing on all cylinders vs today when the business is in a lull. Right now is pretty much the same as early 90's through 1995. Clowns everywhere.


----------



## 3venflow

One thing that I find strange about pro wrestling is even with the HD cameras, production seems to have DEvolved in most ways. Look at the intros to RAW and the unique sets they used to use over 20 years ago. All the camera cuts now, particularly from Kevin Dunn, are headache-inducing.

AEW's set is also thoroughly uninspiring at Daily's Place, although they did have more of a NJPW feel when they were on the road and can hopefully go back to that.

Look at the power and intensity of this intro from the late 90s compared to the tame sparklers now. It set the tone and got the fans white hot. Everything is so sterile, watered down and plain now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Itoh wrestling for AEW is getting more positive buzz than Christian 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368797283760943107*


----------



## Geert Wilders

bdon said:


> I love that the crowd booed Cody rHHHodes relentlessly for his unnecessary bullshit return. I hate that mf’er.


Cody Rhodes has turned heel. Or he will on Wednesday night, where he costs Scorpio Sky the title.


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> Cody Rhodes has turned heel. Or he will on Wednesday night, where he costs Scorpio Sky the title.


He doesn’t understand psychology. He thought coming back out would be welcomed. Stop it. This is not a work. This is him showing you how fucking terrible he is at this wrestling shit.


----------



## Whoanma

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh wrestling for AEW is getting more positive buzz than Christian 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368797283760943107*


That wasn’t really difficult. They played with hyperbole, overhyped the signing and many ended up disappointed because the expectations were really high.


----------



## Geert Wilders

bdon said:


> He doesn’t understand psychology. He thought coming back out would be welcomed. Stop it. This is not a work. This is him showing you how fucking terrible he is at this wrestling shit.


He came out with his lifting belt and attacked everyone. Commentators explained that this was not accepted. 

It was designed to be a heel moment.


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> He came out with his lifting belt and attacked everyone. Commentators explained that this was not accepted.
> 
> It was designed to be a heel moment.


He’s done similar things. He may turn heel, but that won’t be by design. It will be due to his ass being booed and fans no longer accepting his goddamn shit!


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Only half the 90's and not according to me, but millions and millions of wrestling fans. That is what a boom period is, right? A period of time when companies are firing on all cylinders vs today when the business is in a lull. Right now is pretty much the same as early 90's through 1995. Clowns everywhere.


Tony´s next "big surprise"


----------



## Mr316

This will never get old. The most embarrassing PPV ending in pro wrestling history. 😂😂😂


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 98305
> 
> This will never get old. The most embarrassing PPV ending in pro wrestling history. 😂😂😂


Hey, it was an extremely dangerous spot - Getting firework sparkles in your eye can make you blind.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, now I'll try a Full Show Review:

*I thought them getting Maki Itoh was a nice surprise for the Pre Show. Now, I can't say I'm her biggest fan like others. Some of her shtick to me after you see it a couple times just becomes kind of annoying. But, I get that she has a following, so I get why AEW brought her in. As for the tag match itself, it was OK but certainly nothing special. The match overall felt like it suffered from timing issues. A lot things just weren't delivered right or were slow in execution. I do like them continuing the Rosa vs. Britt story, though the finish was telegraphed from a mile away.

Also, Thunder Rosa's shorts seem to get shorter every match. And I'm OK with that.

*The opening match was one of the best matches of the night. I loved that it started with Nick and Matt just going right at Jericho & MJF. You can't start this feud with a lock up after Jericho & MJF beat up Papa Buck. I think this was a case of MJF & Jericho and the Bucks finding a nice middle ground. It was slower than a typical Bucks match, but no so much slower that it was boring either.

I admit, for a second I thought we had new champions when Jericho hit Nick with the bat and MJF hit that Piledriver. And honestly, if you're going to use a bat, usually that should be the finish. There was was on weird spot where Nick went for the Meltzer Driver but didn't really land on target but they adjusted well. Liked the spot where Matt Superkicked Jericho's arm when he went for the Judas Effect. Some good action there and the Bucks get the clean win. Surprised we didn't see the Good Brothers or Sammy get involved, but they really didn't need to in this case. Again, really good opening match.

*The Tag Rumble was about what I expected it to be until the Final 4. It was kind of a heatless match for awhile because if you only watch Dynamite, you don't see a lot of these talents regularly. There were some cool moments. I thought Bear Country did well for themselves. I thought all of Stu Grayson's shit looked good. Luchasaurus had a nice little run. But for the most part, until we got to the end, the match just existed.

Oh and then there was the HILAROUS spot where Uno had to run himself off the apron because he didn't follow through with Marko on the Hurricanrana spot. Holy shit I died laughing of this. I want to say they should have called an audible but man, I laughed so hard at this that I'm completely fine that they didn't.

Then we get to the Final 4 of this thing which was great. Silver got his chance to shine before getting dumped. Jungle Boy looked good eliminating a star like PAC. And Fenix vs. Jungle Boy......my God. This shit was awesome. Give me a 10 minute sprint with these guys on TV ASAP. This was a case that, opposite of the show itself, where the finish elevated the match.

*Shida vs. Ryo was good. And that's the biggest praise I can really give this match. It was good. It was solid. It was decent. Whatever word like that that you want to use, it can apply. It's just that this match didn't have really any juice to it. The work was solid. Shida hit a cool Crunchie on the stage that look pretty nice. And it felt like they were building to a nice finish. But then the finish just went on forever with constant kickouts and more moves. Some times less is more and I wish this match would have followed that rule at the end.

And because this match had really no time to build outside of video packages, it was hard to get that invested in it. As far as the post match angle goes, I do wonder if we have a new heel trio with Britt, Rosa, and Itoh now (oh and Reba too, lol).

*The Miro tag match was something that felt straight out of Dynamite honestly. I do appreciate that they tried to to do something different with it because they knew this was the least anticipated match of the show. So they start off with the backstage brawl. And had this ended before OC ever even got to the ring and Miro just destroyed Chuck while he was down, cool. But then they had to have a match.

Why? Why did Miro just not kill Chuck when he was down? He had all the time to do it. Instead we had to get OC coming back. We had to have an extended period with Kip in the ring. And even though he just got his ass kicked, OC still did the weak kicks because that's his gimmicks. 2 positives came from this. Miro looked dominant and they teased that the Kip/Miro relationship may be coming to an end. Other than that, this match felt like a Dynamite match that stumbled it's way onto PPV.

*Hangman vs. Hardy I thought was a very solid, if not unspectacular match. I thought Hangman's shit looked good, as it often does. I liked that Hardy was willing to do things like bite Hangman's fingers given the stipulation. And this match had some good spots like Hardy's Crucifix Bomb and that close near fall with the Twist of Fate. The ending worked too with the story they've been telling with Hangman and the Dark Order. A fine match with a decent story. Not one I'll remember after a bit, but a decent match on the PPV.

*The ladder match was a mess. Now, it was mess with some brutal looking spots like the Blackout on the Ladder or the Destroyer on the ladder. But, this thing was like 25 minutes long. And in between all of those big spots, there was a lot of awkward waiting around to set up spots and messy spots as well. Poor Archer had at least 2 spots where he basically had to sit there and wait for someone to hit a move on him. He just looked bad. And generally there were just sloppy moments all over the match.

Also, they did the whole trope of "let's take someone out of the match for a bit until they make a come back". This is a big wrestling trope and it just felt flat here. You knew Cody was always going to come back. As for the winner in Sky......I'm fine with it as long as it gives Darby someone to beat. He should not be the next TNT Champion. Not yet.

*I'm satisfied with Christian as the surprise signing. Do I think it as a little over hyped? Sure. Do I get some of the eye rolling? Sure. But I'm just happy to see him back and eager to see who he works with.

*You can argue that Sting & Darby vs. Cage & Starks was the best thing on the entire show. I mean I was loving it before they ever got to the ring. I like Cage & Starks driving in style to the match. I like Darby riding his skateboard and hitching a ride to Sting's pick up truck. The Army of Hoodlums was a weird, but nice touch.

And then from there they just had a very entertaining brawl. Darby did everything he could to make this match memorable. He went through a door, through glass, he jumped out of a freaking window! He was awesome. And on the flip side, you have to credit to Cage for controlling Darby and throwing him around as well. And with Starks, you can tell how much they trusted him to work with Sting and keep him safe. This match was really designed around making Sting look good and the other 3 doing their part to make that happen. This was awesome.

*And now the main event. When the match first started, I loved the cautious approach each man had. They wanted to kill each other, but they had to be careful. The built up the drama well into that first explosion spot and it paid off. Loved Omega's offense after that too with spots like the Knee Slam on the trash can. Loved Mox's come back with the running Dropkick sending Omega flying into the explosive barbwire. Loved his Exploder into the barbwire board too.

The Death Rider off the apron into the thing on the outside should have been a bigger spot. As it was it looked sick as hell. But because the explosion was kind of pathetic (a sign of things to come) the spot lost some of it's impact sadly. And then came the spot of the match. Kenny hit the One Winged Angel on Mox. But Mox was smart enough (or maybe lucky enough) to put his foot on the barbwire rope and cause an explosion, spooking Omega off the pin. I thought that was brilliant. Keeps the OWA strong but also provides a clever way to get out of the pin.

It was all going so well until it took a turn for the worst. The Good Brothers interfered. And I get it, it was done to make Mox look strong in defeat. But everything before this felt two guys who were trying to "out violent" each other. A true, 1 on 1, man on man fight to see who's the best. But in the end it ended with heel shenanigans. Didn't like that really. At least the finish looked good with the OWA through the chair.

And then the ending. What else can I say that hasn't been said. It sucked. It was awful. And it's the #1 thing people will remember from this show which is just sad. And what's worse is that it practically ruins a story with Mox and Eddie that should have been very profound and heart touching but instead just looks like a joke.


So yeah, not their strongest show overall. I can't say the show was bad overall. Can't say it was great either. The thing is is that a lot people thought this show was "great" but ruined by a bad ending. Me personally, up until the 2 main events I thought this show was just "OK". And then the 2 main events helped elevate it higher as they should. But then the ending helped bring it back down.

Highest I can go for the show is 6/10. A show that unfortunately did not live up to the hype.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


> That wasn’t really difficult. They played with hyperbole, overhyped the signing and many ended up disappointed because the expectations were really high.


*Waiting for the official "Itoh is all elite" post to distract everyone from their disgust with this farce.*


----------



## rbl85

People have to understand that IF Punk ever come to AEW they'll never say "a big surprise is coming", he will appear like Sting did.


----------



## Gwi1890

kennykiller12 said:


> I think this PPV was AEW's first huge miss. Can't say I enjoyed much of anything on this show. I like Matt Hardy but he has no business being in a long match, on a PPV that costs 50 bucks in 2021. I am a big Christian fan but what can he exactly do at 47? This isn't TNA getting a hungry and motivated Christian Cage in 2005, this is 16 years and many concussions later. I'm sure he'll do good but how many more guys do they need?
> 
> This show will only be remembered for its ending and it's going to go down in history with Jeff Hardy Victory Road 11, Shockmaster, etc. The show felt sooo much like a 2010-11 TNA PPV to me and as I'm sure you're aware, that's not a good thing. I'd assume Tony Khan is going to try and give a PPV quality Dynamite to make up for tonight so that'll be interesting. One huge blunder isn't the end of the world, but it's never good to have it on your track record.


Im confused 50 dollars? I paid 19 dollars


----------



## One Shed

Gwi1890 said:


> Im confused 50 dollars? I paid 19 dollars


Yeah, they charge $50 in the US on Bleacher Report and a hilarious $60 on traditional PPV. From what I saw Fite was offering it in the US on Xbox and Playstation for $20 from what their website says but that was never promoted anywhere. I used a VPN and paid $20 from Fite.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, they charge $50 in the US on Bleacher Report and a hilarious $60 on traditional PPV. From what I saw Fite was offering it in the US on Xbox and Playstation for $20 from what their website says but that was never promoted anywhere. I used a VPN and paid $20 from Fite.


They were, you’re right. I saw that deal was being offered in the US on my account, before the PPV started.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, they charge $50 in the US on Bleacher Report and a hilarious $60 on traditional PPV. From what I saw Fite was offering it in the US on Xbox and Playstation for $20 from what their website says but *that was never promoted anywhere*. I used a VPN and paid $20 from Fite.


Isn´t that borderline illegal?


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Isn´t that borderline illegal?


No, they are free too have special prices on certain platforms.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> No, they are free too have special prices on certain platforms.


Well, yeah, but without advertising it?


----------



## rbl85

So i listened to Khan media calls and the once again the people who quoted him saying about the explosion " are looking for drama because here is the full quote :
"there is only so much you can do without blowing the ring and both guys up, i think the basic explanation is that Kenny's ring was set to explode and build this thing with an hammer and nails as we saw but the final bomb didn't go off"


----------



## Soul_Body

bdon said:


> I’m sick to my stomach. That match was fucking awesome, but that shitty post match explosion just buried them when they had created the most eyes they’ll ever have on their product. They created buzz, and they fucking delivered...until the money shot.
> 
> They will not recover from this. That’s a wrap folks. 700-800k fans only. *And they will pay by seeing that number dwindle as WWE one ups them with better production qualities.*
> 
> Ruined.


Ok let's not go crazy here.


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> So i listened to Khan media calls and the once again the people who quoted him saying about the explosion " are looking for drama because here is the full quote :
> "there is only so much you can do without blowing the ring and both guys up, i think the basic explanation is that Kenny's ring was set to explode and build this thing with an hammer and nails as we saw but the final bomb didn't go off"


That´s why you build in failsafes so if one doesn´t go off, there´s the second one. Or just don´t do the "exploding ring" gimmick at all. Amateur hour.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> So i listened to Khan media calls and the once again the people who quoted him saying about the explosion " are looking for drama because here is the full quote :
> "there is only so much you can do without blowing the ring and both guys up, i think the basic explanation is that Kenny's ring was set to explode and build this thing with an hammer and nails as we saw but the final bomb didn't go off"


None of that changes anything lol







Minute in


----------



## rbl85

yeahright2 said:


> That´s why you build in failsafes so if one doesn´t go off, there´s the second one. Or just don´t do the "exploding ring" gimmick at all. Amateur hour.


I agree with you on that because that type of thing can easily go wrong


----------



## Mr316

RapShepard said:


> None of that changes anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minute in


He looks high as hell.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> None of that changes anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minute in


It change things because some people were attacking Khan and were saying that he said that the explosion at the end was supposed to happen the way it happened


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> It change things because some people were attacking Khan and were saying that he said that the explosion at the end was supposed to happen the way it happened


I'm watching this and he's all over the place. One moment it's "haha I guess Kenny is a bad bomb maker" the next "well what did you expect safety safety" lol. He's catching jokes because it was an epic fail and the cover-ups are silly.


----------



## Peerless

Too many long matches. Nobody wants to watch lower card wrestlers go +20 minutes.

Why was Ryo protected like she was Lesnar? She looks like shit and she's too small for that kind of booking protection. That women's match was awful with all those false finishes.

Cinematic tag match looked cool but it was way too edited. Entrances especially.

The main event was amazing. Yeah the explosions were meek, but considering what went on in the ring it was my favorite exploding barbed wire death match ever. The shit that happened after that match was so disappointing though. The post match beatdown took too long and the PPV should've ended iconically with Mox getting his Foley moment, but instead we got the worst visual ever. I can't believe they did that. I've been calling AEW bush league for a while, but there's really no excusing that. Mox/Kenny/Kingston should be seething.


----------



## rbl85

Peerless said:


> Too many long matches. Nobody wants to watch lower card wrestlers go +20 minutes.
> 
> Why was Ryo protected like she was Lesnar? She looks like shit and she's too small for that kind of booking protection. That women's match was awful with all those false finishes.
> 
> Cinematic tag match looked cool but it was way too edited. Entrances especially.
> 
> The main event was amazing. Yeah the explosions were meek, but considering what went on in the ring it was my favorite exploding barbed wire death match ever. The shit that happened after that match was so disappointing though. The post match beatdown took too long and the PPV should've ended iconically with Mox getting his Foley moment, but instead we got the worst visual ever. *I can't believe they did that.* I've been calling AEW bush league for a while, but there's really no excusing that. Mox/Kenny/Kingston should be seething.


Hey it wasn't on purpose....


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> I agree with you on that because that type of thing can easily go wrong


For as much crap WWE gets (and deservedly so) I think they would have made a better job of "exploding" the ring


----------



## Peerless

rbl85 said:


> Hey it wasn't on purpose....


It couldve been avoided if they hired competent people instead of their friends. It also could've been avoided if they had a test run to see how it would go.

Lack of preparation and ignorance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yeah your logic makes no sense mate, there's a big difference. Tony's already got money to retire for life, he doesn't need my $50. So many in here feel the need to defend a billionaire.


and you don’t care about your toilet - you drop massive shits in it every day

why would you care if i just take a tiny shit that you might not even notice?


----------



## rbl85

Peerless said:


> *It couldve been avoided if they hired competent people instead of their friends. It also could've been avoided if they had a test run to see how it would go.*
> 
> Lack of preparation and ignorance.


I have a bit of experience with explosion because my uncle is recreating napoleonian battles.

So every time before the "real" battle start they test every explosions, cannons, etc.....

And 9 time out of 10 it never goes as planned, it can work perfectly during the test and still not work later.

Usually the equipement use for that type of stuff is not really solid so it's possible that during the match they damaged something


----------



## Peerless

rbl85 said:


> I have a bit of experience with explosion because my uncle is recreating napoleonian battles.
> 
> So every time before the "real" battle start they test every explosions, cannons, etc.....
> 
> And 9 time out of 10 it never goes as planned, it can work perfectly during the test and still not work later.


Well if the chances of that stuff going wrong is high why did they persist with the idea? There was no mention of there being a time bomb until Omega's tweet lol.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Well, yeah, but without advertising it?


They are not required to advertise anything.


----------



## rbl85

Peerless said:


> Well if the chances of that stuff going wrong is high why did they persist with the idea? There was no mention of there being a time bomb until Omega's tweet lol.


I believe that in every explosive barbedwire deathmatch there was a big explosion after the time expire


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> They are not required to advertise anything.


The only thing you can't do is false advertisement


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> The only thing you can't do is false advertisement


"card subject to change"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

6/10

was 7/10 until the shitshow at the end

mediocre but still fun in places

enjoyed Bucks match and Shida match the most


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ps) time to just go ‘all in’ on JungleBoy


----------



## rbl85

yeahright2 said:


> "card subject to change"


Are we talking about the same thing ?


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 6/10
> 
> was 7/10 until the shitshow at the end
> 
> mediocre but still fun in places
> 
> enjoyed Bucks match and Shida match the most


for me it was an 8.5 before the last 3-4 minutes, so let's say an 8.


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> Are we talking about the same thing ?


Yep, I think we are.. You said they´re not allowed to do false advertising. That´s why this line is always used to cover their ass.
It was just a jokingly comment, nothing more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> for me it was an 8.5 before the last 3-4 minutes, so let's say an 8.


i kinda wasn’t in the mood for a cinematic match and i am never in the mood for a Hardy match

so it removed a lot of my favourite players in Darby, Starks, Hangman

the tag battle royale was fun though too

i was entertained.... but like Eddie, not blown away


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i kinda wasn’t in the mood for a cinematic match and i am never in the mood for a Hardy match
> 
> so it removed a lot of my favourite players in Darby, Starks, Hangman
> 
> the tag battle royale was fun though too
> 
> i was entertained.... *but like Eddie, not blown away*


Nice one

I really like the cinematic stuff when it's done well (not like the Britt vs Swole)

Also my expectations for Page vs Hardy were pretty low so i was pleasantly surprised by it.

The tag battle royal was really good in the last 6-7min (like every battle royale)


----------



## 3venflow

Currently ranking at 7.17 on Cagematch, which is the second lowest rating for an AEW PPV to date - but it's still being received much better than All Out last year, which had no really memorable matches.

1. Double or Nothing 2019: 9.09
2. Full Gear 2020: 8.94
3. Revolution 2020: 8.56
4. Double or Nothing 2020: 8.40
5. Full Gear 2019: 8.14
6. All Out 2019: 8.09
7. Revolution 2021: 7.17
8. All Out 2020: 5.92


----------



## rbl85

I think comparing 2019 or early 2020 PPV with 2021 PPV is not honest because we all know how much of a difference make a crowd.

Double or nothing 2019 at 9.09 ? XD

Come on it was good but it never was a 9 out of 10 PPV


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I think comparing 2019 or early 2020 PPV with 2021 PPV is not honest because we all know how much of a difference make a crowd.
> 
> Double or nothing 2019 at 9.09 ? XD
> 
> Come on it was good but it never was a 9 out of 10 PPV


First show of a big new US promotion started by The Elite and had Moxley at the end. They'd have pretty much had to have a show that made December to Dismember look great to get bad ratings from the type of fan that rates on Cagematch.com


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> I think comparing 2019 or early 2020 PPV with 2021 PPV is not honest because we all know how much of a difference make a crowd.
> 
> Double or nothing 2019 at 9.09 ? XD
> 
> Come on it was good but it never was a 9 out of 10 PPV


People remember the first more than anything. And the 1st big show for AEW had one of the best matches of the year in Cody vs. Dustin, a bunch of other good to really good matches, and the debut of Mox at the end of the show. For a show that had to deliver, it delivered big time and created a big boost of positive energy for AEW right off the bat.

And I can say pretty comfortably that it's the best PPV they've ever done.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> People remember the first more than anything. And the 1st big show for AEW had one of the best matches of the year in Cody vs. Dustin, a bunch of other good to really good matches, and the debut of Mox at the end of the show. For a show that had to deliver, it delivered big time and created a big boost of positive energy for AEW right off the bat.
> 
> And I can say pretty comfortably that it's the best PPV they've ever done.


Do the same ppv with the same match today and i can assure you that it will not get a 9


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> Do the same ppv with the same match today and i can assure you that it will not get a 9


Maybe, but that doesn't really matter. I mean that's like saying put all the moments from the Attitude Era in the Thunderdome and see if they are as big of a deal. They wouldn't be.

It was the perfect show for the time and they executed everything right. I can't say that for the other AEW PPVs I seen.


----------



## Geeee

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh wrestling for AEW is getting more positive buzz than Christian 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368797283760943107*


Most wrestlers are worse at Twitter than Itoh is at English. Itoh created her entire buzz on Twitter.

They should pay her to run Shida and Riho's accounts too LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> Most wrestlers are worse at Twitter than Itoh is at English. Itoh created her entire buzz on Twitter.
> 
> They should pay her to run Shida and Riho's accounts too LOL


*She's the opposite of the stereotypical "Japanese schoolgirl" because she's loud and obnoxious instead of shy and polite, so her uniqueness creates a lot of appeal.*


----------



## omaroo

5/10 ppv for me sadly.

Cinematic match was MOTN for me. Brlilliant really was.

Battle royal was fun right at the end.

Main event was really good until the major botch of an ending and has to be one of the worst ending to an event for many years.

The HUGE signing was to be expected and nothing much to say about that.

Seen bit of TK's press conference covering up the mess of the main event ending is the problem.

I really hope for AEWs sake and its future it takes problems and issues it has very seriously and not spin it as a positive. You dont want any more major screw ups in the future which could seriusly damage them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368981860953493505


----------



## JerryMark

REVOLUTION WAS A MYSTERYYYYY


----------



## Pippen94

Two Sheds said:


> Only half the 90's and not according to me, but millions and millions of wrestling fans. That is what a boom period is, right? A period of time when companies are firing on all cylinders vs today when the business is in a lull. Right now is pretty much the same as early 90's through 1995. Clowns everywhere.


Here's end to brilliant cactus match you reference;

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368786583936196610


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Here's end to brilliant cactus match you reference;
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368786583936196610


The only FMW show with an exploding death match I have referenced on here was the 7th Anniversary Show which Terry Funk was in but Foley was not (he was in a brutal match earlier in the show). So once again you just have NO idea what you are talking about.

There have been plenty of fails when it comes to death matches and that one you cite is clearly one, just like the epic failure that last night's will be remembered as.


----------



## VIP86

here's how i felt about this PPV

*Young Bucks vs Jericho/MJF:* Good match, i really enjoyed it
the Bucks looked believable, and Chris Jericho didn't look bad like the previous matches, and MJF is great as always

*Tag Team Battle Royal:* another good match
this is the first Battle Royal in AEW that i actually enjoy
it didn't feel convoluted, and all teams looked good and had their moments

*Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami:* decent match, i enjoyed the majority of it
it started out a little boring with all the comedy stuff from Ryo Mizunami
but once the comedy stopped, it actually turned out to be a very decent match

*Miro/Kip vs Orange Cassidy /Chuck Taylor:* forgettable match and a waste of time, not a PPV worthy
this storyline is Awful since the start, and Miro should be nowhere near those mid-carders

*Matt Hardy vs Hangman Page:* average match, and it's also not a PPV worthy
Hangman Page is another misused wrestler just like Miro

*Casino Ladder Match:* below average match
it had some good moments, but the amount of Botches in this match is astonishing
whoever put this match together didn't do a good job
but i'm glad that Scorpio will have his moment

*Christian Signing:* not a bad signing but it's also not a difference maker

*Team Taz vs Sting & Darby Street Fight:* decent cinematic match
the only problem is, I FUCKING HATE CINAMATIC MATCHES

*Omega vs Moxley Barbed Wire Deathmatch:*
Great hardcore match, and a believable way to write Mox off TV
but what happened after the match was one of the most embarrassing things to ever happen
and sadly it overshadowed everything that Omega and Moxley did

*my overall assessment:*
i would say it was an Average PPV
but sadly it will be overshadowed by a very embarrassing moment at the end.
in my opinion, it wasn't the worst AEW PPV like some people say


----------



## DOTL

My review of that ending


----------



## CRCC

Bad PPV.

The cinematic match was quite good, but it pains me to see how Team Tazz is booked like losers constantly. There's talent in this stable and they're not getting anywhere.

The ME was way better than I expected. It was a diferent kind of match, it made sense to conclude their long feud that way. Omega solidifies himself like a good heel champion. The ending was disastrous, of course.

The ladder match was botchy and so painfully coreographed that it insulted my inteligence.

Hangman vs Hardy is a Dynamite level match but wasn't bad.

The battle royal was, mostly, a jobber clusterfuck.

The Miro match was a waste of a talented wrestler. Miro is much better than this shit. If you want to have OC in your show, fine, but don't have talented people waste their time in this shitshow.

The match for the tag belts was fine. 5 out of 10, kind of match. It serves its purpose of having the Bucks defend their titles while they advance the internal struggle in the IC.

Did not watch the women's match.

The Christian signing is a mistake in all fronts: it takes time away from solid young wrestlers, investing in a wrestler that will not change the game for the company and is a huge disappointment after all the hype. I love 2006 Christian. 2021 Christian is useless for AEW though.

JR lost his voice and Excalibur sounded particularly obnoxious.

Again, bad PPV. I stopped watching AEW after the Stadium Stampede, came back like 2 months ago and am not satisfied at all.


----------



## 304418

Thoughts on AEW Revolution:

Preshow match – the appearance of Maki Itoh really fired up the crowd. Which makes me more upset as to how the show ended, as it was a supercharged crowd considering the limited attendance. Otherwise, a solid match that should have been on the main card.

Tag title match – was serviceable. Not exactly must see though. I did not feel the tension of the two teams facing each other.

Casino tag battle royal – 1) did not feel as innovative as the other casino gimmicks. The diamonds/clubs/hearts/spades grouping and randomness was gone. It was just a tag team Royal Rumble 2) was too damn long for something that was used for a QT angle. 3) something this long should have been placed later on in the evening, on the second half of the show. Or put it on the preshow in place of the women’s tag. Or cut it from the card altogether and held it at DoN instead. That AEW is still struggling with formatting shows is ridiculous. But this really slowed the pace down unnecessarily. Maybe I’m also bitter that Jungle Boy did not win too.

Shida vs Mizunami – did not feel as important as it should have felt. The post match stuff was fun though.

Gamers vs OC & Chuck – seems to be setting up a Miro vs Kip feud. Which I am totally fine with.

Big Money match – was a good match. Shame I had missed it during the initial viewing of the show, since I dozed off before that match, and woke up after it end. Shame someone thought the casino tag needed to go on ahead of this match.

Ladder match – I`m fine with Ethan Page being the mystery opponent; that signing makes sense and I what expect from AEW. I had no interest in watching the roster grab a brass donut though. And once a year ladder matches are straight out of the WWE playbook.

New signing – should have been Big Show, not Christian. Why are we rehashing something from 16 years ago, that involves the same person from 16 years ago? And when everyone was hyped to see Edge and Christian together one more time only a month ago?

Street Fight – a genuinely good match. Learning that Darby Allin booked 90% of this match shows how much of a genius he is. Plus Sting won his first match in AEW, and seemed to be healthy afterwards so another couple of pluses here.

Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch – the absence of the sweepers and Omega’s elaborate entrance made it feel like AEW was pressed for time. The presence of the ring ropes made the match feel sanitized, and a trial run for WWE to do the same match at a later date. The run in ruined the match, and was unnecessary. Also, if this match involved Cody, the explosions would have been much bigger - no if, and, or buts about it. Only silver lining is that this failed post match stunt giving Eddie Kingston what appears to be a panic attack can be used to further the Mox-Omega feud. Maybe even a Blood and Guts match (Mox, Kingston, + 3 vs Omega,Gallows, Anderson, Bucks).


Overall, Revolution was an overhyped show that underdelivered.


----------



## rbl85

On the Wrestling observer podcast it was said that Omega was furious after the match


----------



## Pippen94

Two Sheds said:


> The only FMW show with an exploding death match I have referenced on here was the 7th Anniversary Show which Terry Funk was in but Foley was not (he was in a brutal match earlier in the show). So once again you just have NO idea what you are talking about.
> 
> There have been plenty of fails when it comes to death matches and that one you cite is clearly one, just like the epic failure that last night's will be remembered as.


Ha, no you specifically mentioned Foley & Funk in fmw. You seemed to forget the ending completely


----------



## Geeee

It just hit me that we just had a week where the two top guys in AEW had a world title match and Shaq had a match featuring two rookie women, and it was the top guys' match that ended up a trainwreck.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> It just hit me that we just had a week where the two top guys in AEW had a world title match and Shaq had a match featuring two rookie women, *and it was the top guys' match that ended up a trainwreck.*


I mean the match in itself was pretty good, way way better than the Shaq match.


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> It just hit me that we just had a week where the two top guys in AEW had a world title match and Shaq had a match featuring two rookie women, and it was the top guys' match that ended up a trainwreck.


The match was phenomenal if you forget everything that happened after Moxley was pinned.


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Ha, no you specifically mentioned Foley & Funk in fmw. You seemed to forget the ending completely


Yes, I did mention Funk and Foley in FMW. The match fail you posted was in IWA. At least TRY to know some history before you speak. Jesus. And as bad as the failed detonation in that match was, they just continued on with match afterwards and it was actually a GREAT match.


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> On the Wrestling observer podcast it was said that Omega was furious after the match


He was right to be.


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> He was right to be.


You imagine you destroy yourself for 30min and a technical issue make those 30min go to waste (not for me but for many people) ?
Hard


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> I mean the match in itself was pretty good, way way better than the Shaq match.


Omega is very detail-oriented, so when something like that happens, I’d imagine it IS frustrating. He and Mox laid out every detail to perfection, giving the American audience something it had never seen only to be fucked over at the payoff to the violence. Can you imagine Rock and Foley’s “I Quit” match ending with the pretaped audio recording not working, or it working, except Rock hasn’t got the microphone to Mick’s mouth yet?


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> You imagine you destroy yourself for 30min and a technical issue make those 30min go to waste (not for me but for many people) ?
> Hard


He should be angry at himself. He´s an EVP, but didn´t hire competent people. That´s on him and Tony Khan


----------



## rbl85

yeahright2 said:


> He should be angry at himself. He´s an EVP, but didn´t hire competent people. That´s on him and Tony Khan


You can have the most competent people in the world and still have problem you know


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> You can have the most competent people in the world and still have problem you know


But they don´t. There wasn´t a backup explosive. The Ring explosion was key, it had to happen, so a competent crew would have made a backup plan. It might have cost a little extra, but we´ve seen numerous times that Khan just shells out whatever it costs (remember the reports of 300 people to do the Elite Deletion match?)


----------



## bdon

yeahright2 said:


> But they don´t. There wasn´t a backup explosive. The Ring explosion was key, it had to happen, so a competent crew would have made a backup plan. It might have cost a little extra, but we´ve seen numerous times that Khan just shells out whatever it costs (remember the reports of 300 people to do the Elite Deletion match?)


Do I need to dig up the quote where Cody rHHHodes and The Bucks ran to Tony Khan over the glass sugar table, complaining that Kenny was spending too much money?


----------



## rbl85

yeahright2 said:


> But they don´t. There wasn´t a backup explosive. The Ring explosion was key, it had to happen, so a competent crew would have made a backup plan. It might have cost a little extra, but we´ve seen numerous times that Khan just shells out whatever it costs (remember the reports of 300 people to do the Elite Deletion match?)


You never use a "backup explosive"


----------



## yeahright2

rbl85 said:


> You never use a "backup explosive"


If it´s vital to the presentation of your product then yes.. But the idea of a Backup is that you shouldn´t need it.. If nothing else they could have a CGI explosion ready so people at home at least saw something that resembled an explosion.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I just now watched the PPV (yeah, I know I'm late ). All I want to say is that the puny explosion was both the funniest and the most tragic thing I've seen in wrestling for ages. Move over Fiend, Alexa and Randy Orton, there's a worse use of fire in wrestling as of last night!

Please tell me either/both of Mox and Omega are livid. Imagine killing yourself for this epic super amazing exploding barb wire everywhere match and the selfless rescue of Mox by Eddie Kingston from a terrifying sparkler blast closes it out. Oh wait, it was already wrecked by a pointless run in and beatdown. Never mind. 

The rest of the show was alright. I've never been a Christian fan so him signing was going to be a whatever moment for me, overhyped or not. The ladder match was a bit blah too, but otherwise it was a decent ppv until the (not)exploding barb wire ring of DOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## BigCy

El Hammerstone said:


> Miro playing it off like that does nothing considering it was already sold as legitimate by both Eddie and the commentary team in the moment.
> 
> And the touching moment of redemption from Eddie at the end? Ruined. *Imagine a movie scene wherein a soldier is running across the battlefield to take a bullet for his old friend whom he had been at odds with previously, then the camera pans around and we see the gunfire is actually coming from children firing suction cup darts out of toy guns, and it's all played completely straight*; you are now moving forward in the story from a point of parody.


Dude you had me rolling on this one hard! You're not wrong though lmao!


----------



## Brad Boyd

104 pages eh? Dang. Well anyway here's my review. Finally got around to watching this bitch. I had fun.

*Jericho/MJF vs. Young Bucks*- This was not memorable at all. The only reason why I give this a 4 is because Jericho and MJF are anywhere between average to solid workers in the ring, but the Young Bucks are just god awful most of the time. They were decent enough in their match with Santana and Ortiz most recently, but seeing them give MJF 4 superkicks and him having to sell all those because that’s their stupid little “shtick” is just embarrassing. These guys are just bad champions & mostly bad competitors. *4/10

Tag Team Battle Royale*- This was pretty solid, it went by fast. It made Butcher & Blade look good seeing Butcher eliminate Bear Country. Nice to see Peter Avalon and his tag buddy get some air time seeing as I was asking what happened to him the other day. I love how vast this tag division is even though it frustrates me that I don’t see much character development on Dynamite for a lot of these guys. Hopefully that will change soon for Avalon, Varsity blondes and Bear Country( who are becoming one of my favourite teams) *7/10

Women’s title match Shida vs.Ryo Mizunami*- Didn’t really enjoy this. These women aren’t the worst workers in the world but this was just slow paced, boring and uneventful. *4.5/10

Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy*- Wasn’t bad. Not much to say other than I don’t really like them pairing with the Dark Order. The Dark Order should be menacing even though they don’t look it. They’re basically a lost cause kind of stable. *6/10

Miro/Kip Sabian vs. Chuck/Cassidy*- This made Miro look pretty viscious and dominant. Wasn’t amazing but it did the job. *6/10

Brass ring ladder match*- Fantastic match. Lots of great classic ladder match high spots. Was shocked to see the end result as I was vouching for Archer to win but, it looks like a heel vs. face match is better anyway even if I don’t really like Scorpio. *8.5/10

Sting/Darby vs. Team Taz*- Honestly this would’ve been much better without commentary. The commentary I find is jarring and doesn’t match the awesome scenery of this fight. Fun match all around loved the environment loved the spots and seeing Darby go through glass. Team Taz dominated but they really should’ve won. *8/10

Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley*- Highly enjoyable. I love brutal barbwire matches but this one definitely delivered. I especially liked seeing the good brothers come out with an exploding barbwire bat just for Omega! Lol! The botch at the end wasn’t suppose to happen when Eddie layed on top of Mox eh? That was a bit odd.* 9/10*

Fun PPV overall. Definitely makes up for some of the uneventful Dynamites in the past few weeks!


----------



## bdon

I still keep going back to TK saying it was supposed to be a dud by design. I don’t believe they ever thought it was going to look THAT weak, but if you compare it to other exploding barbed wire death matches, they simply didn’t have anywhere near the setups for a visually pleasing explosion. There should have been drums around the ring every 6-7 foot or so.

The sparklers make no sense either. Anyone who has ever watched wrestling knows what looks good and what doesn’t. They literally have never had a single instance where the pyro for Cody, Kenny, Hangman, etc went awry.

I’m still convinced that is exactly the level of explosion they intended to use. Now did Tony Khan possibly keep Kenny, Mox, the announcers, and Kingston in the dark to get a real reaction from said explosions? Some carny, Vince McMahon shit, but TK is an odd dude himself.


----------



## GothicBohemian

bdon said:


> I’m still convinced that is exactly the level of explosion they intended to use. Now did Tony Khan possibly keep Kenny, Mox, the announcers, and Kingston in the dark to get a real reaction from said explosions? Some carny, Vince McMahon shit, but TK is an odd dude himself.


This was a glitch combined with less impressive, fire code compliant pyro, not a preplanned underwhelming explosion. The exploding ring was intended to close the ppv with an impressive visual.

A planned explosion botch doesn't fit the aftermath and no one sane would want to make the talent involved look ridiculous. Eddie Kingston isn't an idiot, nor are the announcers. They played to script, following the intended storyline. In everyone's defense, Kingstone was face down and couldn't see what went wrong so wouldn't know to improvise. Mox was under Kingstone, so he also didn't see it and didn't know to change direction immediately. The announcers had to follow what was occurring in ring, not joke about the explosion that didn't happen when the wrestlers were acting as if they'd survived an impressive blast. 

By luck, the vignette with Omega working on the ring set up is there to attempt using in creating a new story to cover the failure. If they go in that direction I'm not sure how they plan to explain Kingston and the announce crew but perhaps they'll just ignore all that. Me, I'd let it go and carry on as planned. Anything made up now will come across as an excuse and just create more snide remarks from critics.


----------



## Klitschko

Wasnt the beat show ever, but not nearly as bad as some people are making it seem.i saw the show late and reading some reviews, I thought I have heading into December to Dismember here. Not a great show by any means, but not worst of all time level either. 

Young Bucks vs MJF/Jericho - ☆☆☆1\2
Good opener. One of the better Bucks matches. Lots of spots though, but a fun way to open the show.

Tag team battle royal- DUD
Fuck this match. So fucking sick of AEW just shoving people on the card for no reason. I'm really hating these big multi man matches lately.

Shida vs Ryo - ☆☆3/4
Ehhh, I just can't get into Shida's matches anymore. Same shit every match with her. Not bad, but nothing really good.

Adam Page vs Matt Hardy - ☆☆☆1\4
Solid match, but wouldn't look out of place on Dynamite if I'm being honest. Still a good win for Page though.

Miro/Kip vs Chuck/OC - ☆☆1\4
Meh. Showcased Miro pretty well, but another Dynamite type match. 

Ladder match - ☆☆☆1\4
Solid ladder match. Some really good spots. But too damn long. Cut at least 5 minutes from this match and it would have been rated higher.

Sting/Darby vs Cage/Starks - ☆☆☆1\4
Fun little cinematic match. I dont really like cinematic matches so can't rate this too high, but I can see how some liked it.

Omega vs Moxley - ☆☆☆☆
Pretty brutal match. Enjoyed it a lot. Weakest match of their trilogy though. These kinds of matches have limits with how much you can do, but they still did a really good job. The explosions felt kind of pointless though.

Post match ending - -☆☆☆☆☆
Yep, that's negative 5 stars. Really took a nice big dump on the show and dropped it down a little bit.

Overall show rating: 5/10
Would have been a solid 6/10, but that post match ending with the explosion was horrible. Still though, it had a great main event and a couple of solid matches too.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Wasnt the beat show ever, but not nearly as bad as some people are making it seem.i saw the show late and reading some reviews, I thought I have heading into December to Dismember here. Not a great show by any means, but not worst of all time level either.
> 
> Young Bucks vs MJF/Jericho - ☆☆☆1\2
> Good opener. One of the better Bucks matches. Lots of spots though, but a fun way to open the show.
> 
> Tag team battle royal- DUD
> Fuck this match. So fucking sick of AEW just shoving people on the card for no reason. I'm really hating these big multi man matches lately.
> 
> Shida vs Ryo - ☆☆3/4
> Ehhh, I just can't get into Shida's matches anymore. Same shit every match with her. Not bad, but nothing really good.
> 
> Adam Page vs Matt Hardy - ☆☆☆1\4
> Solid match, but wouldn't look out of place on Dynamite if I'm being honest. Still a good win for Page though.
> 
> Miro/Kip vs Chuck/OC - ☆☆1\4
> Meh. Showcased Miro pretty well, but another Dynamite type match.
> 
> Ladder match - ☆☆☆1\4
> Solid ladder match. Some really good spots. But too damn long. Cut at least 5 minutes from this match and it would have been rated higher.
> 
> Sting/Darby vs Cage/Starks - ☆☆☆1\4
> Fun little cinematic match. I dont really like cinematic matches so can't rate this too high, but I can see how some liked it.
> 
> Omega vs Moxley - ☆☆☆☆
> Pretty brutal match. Enjoyed it a lot. Weakest match of their trilogy though. These kinds of matches have limits with how much you can do, but they still did a really good job. The explosions felt kind of pointless though.
> 
> Post match ending - -☆☆☆☆☆
> Yep, that's negative 5 stars. Really took a nice big dump on the show and dropped it down a little bit.
> 
> Overall show rating: 5/10
> Would have been a solid 6/10, but that post match ending with the explosion was horrible. Still though, it had a great main event and a couple of solid matches too.












Way too generous on the Moxley/Omega match. It was nothing like a deathmatch, it was just another garbage hardcore wrestling. The ring setup with one open side killed the concept, and it was way too nice and sterile a setup. Besides their own blade jobs, there was no blood from contact with the barbed wires. And good brothers interfering was expected, but took away from the match quality... Also, while the match technically was finished, you can´t just exclude the ending, it´s part of that match for good or worse (in this case worse)


----------



## Arm Drag!

AEW has certainly did some cool shit! Tony has shat on all the hype throughout though. Man hasnt got a clue how to present talent. Zero fucking idea! He fucked em all up!! 

Sting dragging out dead segments for weeks on arrival. NJPW was cool and bit of a surprise, but not quite enough.
It was pretty much known Kenta was coming. Big Show was announced on twitter to take away ALL impact of a surprise! WTF?!?!
Miro comes in and attends is best friends wedding?!? He's booked strong but in channel-changer storylines.
Christian was mega-hyped, instead of coming into (for example) that ladder match that the speedball guy came into.
Matt Sydal was also hyped and literally took all that half-felt (not heart-felt!) momentum and fell on his head with a super-botch.
Then the explosind ring was hyped up mega with images of big explosions from past matches and Omega building the ring... And WTF do we get man?!?!
Hell even Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks came in for immediate squashes by Cody Rhhhodes during his Authority tease.
ll give them Moxley. Cant even remember any others they did well on but theres probably 1-2.

*THE FANS LOVE THIS 'REAL-LIFE' WRESTLING DRAFT SIDE OF THE INDUSTRY AND IT BRINGS BIG EXCITMENT. AEW HAS BEEN PISS-POOR UNDERSTANDING AND USING THIS!!! *


----------



## Arm Drag!

AEW has certainly did some cool shit! Tony has shat on all the hype throughout though. Man hasnt got a clue how to present talent. Zero fucking idea! He fucked em all up!! 

Sting dragging out dead segments for weeks on arrival. NJPW was cool and bit of a surprise, but not quite enough.
It was pretty much known Kenta was coming. Big Show was announced on twitter to take away ALL impact of a surprise! WTF?!?!
Miro comes in and attends is best friends wedding?!? He's booked strong but in channel-changer storylines.
Christian was mega-hyped, instead of coming into (for example) that ladder match that the speedball guy came into.
Matt Sydal was also hyped and literally took all that half-felt (not heart-felt!) momentum and fell on his head with a super-botch.
Then the explosind ring was hyped up mega with images of big explosions from past matches and Omega building the ring... And WTF do we get man?!?!
Hell even Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks came in for immediate squashes by Cody Rhhhodes during his Authority tease.
ll give them Moxley. Cant even remember any others they did well on but theres probably 1-2.

*THE FANS LOVE THIS 'REAL-LIFE' WRESTLING DRAFT SIDE OF THE INDUSTRY AND IT BRINGS BIG EXCITMENT. AEW HAS BEEN PISS-POOR UNDERSTANDING AND USING THIS!!! *


----------



## Arm Drag!

*Tag Team Titles - Jericho/MJF v Young Bucks* - I quite liked it. They made it legit feel like either team could win. Had a good feel. Wardlow made his presence an advantage. Solid start to the night. The fact that it will have actual repurcussions on Dynamite this week made it overall stronger. Good booking for me. Nice start to the show. *6/10

Tag Team Battle Royale *- WHAT A MATCH!! They wanted to be the Tag Team company and they went about it with some vigour here. Some TOP tag teams coming through. So damn many and yet nobody felt overlooked. I was gutted my boys Top Flight weren't in it! I didnt get that. Also that we had no idea how many teams were left! They just kept coming randomly until the countdown disappeared! Apart from that it was great to watch and Il deffo be rewatching that a few times!! I liked how the big men all got pushed. I like how nobody who came in early lasted past the halfway point. Even Santana and Ortiz came and went quite early. It made sense. Could have used a surprise team or even two with a cameo from Midnight Express or somebody. A bit more time was probably needed I felt as it was forced to speed up a bit considering how many people were in the ring. I think the right team won too. So many teams for the future now that were in this, I think we may look back one day and be pleasntly surprised by how many future stars got featured here.*8/10

Women’s Title - Shida v Ryo Mizunami *- Didn’t really enjoy this. The chops by Ryo were a bit embarasing. Commy trying to sell them as hard then giving up and backtracking entirely was cringe. How hard is it to say the first one was a big chop and did damge, and the little ones that followed both stung the chest after the heavy chop AND embarassed the champ. Would have made it feel more personal maybe, instead of me thinking Ryo is useless and has the strength of a newborn baby in her chops. Also there was really ZERO build for the character of Ryo apart from she once said something to Shida. It felt like watching a show after missing a few seasons and being expected to know what was happening. Fair play to the commy for filling us in mid-match as best he could though. It was kinda watchable but not what you wanna see from the womens champ on PPV.* 3/10

Hangman v Matt Hardy *- Was generally ok. Only really memorable for the Dark Order fan club of Hangman helping him out again. Again though it sets up a bit more of a feud between these two and a whole bunch of guys they hope might get some TV time with them in Dark Order, TH2 and Private Party etc. I dont like or care for this Matt Hardy, hes like 15% of Broken Matt Hardy. Why would they use him like this?! *4/10

Miro/Kip Sabian v Chuck/Cassidy *- Made Miro look strong. Made OC look good. Put over the OC punch as deadly. Otherwise forgettable for me.* 3/10

Ladder Match* - Good match. They didnt seem to use Penta much at all apart from 'injuring' Cody. He came in and posed when the ring was literally there for the taking. Made him look fucking stupid. The kid Castor has got IT. He's gonna be a STAR!! Haven't seen that Ethan Page guy before, certainly wont remember him from last night. Did he even do anything?? *7.5/10

The 'Reveal' *- I like Christian. The reveal wont hurt him personally but the company will take some shit and all future hype will be met with all kinds of meme's of Christian and the main event. Overhyped to the moon. *1/10

Sting/Darby v Team Taz*- WHAT A MATCH!!! Totally different. Everybody looked strong and crazy. The camera work and mood lightingwas EPIC. It was a classic for me. I actually thought Sting turned on Darby at the start then realised he threw him at the opponent. Some real great spots and deffo a match Il rewatch a few times. Everyhing you could have hoped it would be. Only thing missing was a STREET. It was more a 'warehouse fight' Lol! Commentary got found out a bit here as none of them had the speed of thought to react to what they were seeing. I did enjoy Tony marking out though. He seemed genuinely shocked and delighted by it! Which helped put it over lot.Tazz kinda killed it at times saying dumb shit as ever. He seems pretty stupid generally NGL. *9/10

Kenny Omega v Jon Moxley *- Really doesn't matter how it went. Nobody will talk about anything but that moment AEW shat all over the wrestling industry and made fans embarrassed to watch. The botch was bad, but it was absolutely compounded by the TWO-MINUTES-FOR-SOMETHING-TO-HAPPEN countdown (where I was frankly expecting Brock Lesnar or somebody to come out as a second reveal), and the facts the commy sold piss-poor sparklers as dramatic as well as Eddie Kingston (So dissapointed in this guy right now!) dying from being hit in the face by a little bit of smoke from the sparklers. Never mind the mega-hype and expected explosions. Killed all your hype and any credibility they had with the fans. Full on shit-show that KILLED THE ENTIRE CARD. Nobody is talking about the 100 tag teams in the royale or that classic from Sting and the boys. *Moxley/Omega 8/10. AEW 0/10*


----------

